# Anyone using OBDEleven?



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

*Atlas OBDEleven adventure thread*

I see the Ross-Tech thread but nothing I can find here on OBDEleven. Some info over on the Atlas FB group convinced me to order it from ECS...$80. Looks like I can get my compass this way, offroad display (but that sounds like it may cause other issues) as well as gauge sweep. Seems to be app driven/easy to use. Anyone here using it? What did you use it for? Go!


----------



## Atlas123 (Sep 18, 2017)

I'm using OBD11, but I'm a noob with it. Did some basic stuff like disabling seatbelt chime, enabling comfort opening/closing from key fob (to open/close windows remotely), enabling locking with key fob when engine is running (for warming it up without using the remote start), and turning on needle sweep on the gauges. 

The "apps" function that OBD11 has for other vehicles is not yet populated, so you have to do things manually.

It's pretty easy to convert VCDS instructions to OBD11 instructions, but note that VCDS labels things in this format: "(#) Parent-Child" while OBD11 does NOT include the numbering and nests the Child options. 

So if someone tells you to modify adaptation "(4)-Leuchte20BR LA71-Lichtfunktion A 20" in VCDS, on OBD11, you ignore the "(4)"; find the "Leuchte20BR LA71" channel under adaptation, and then after opening that channel you find and modify "Lichtfunktion A 20." See http://forum.obdeleven.com/thread/524/lighting-tweaks-translating-instructions-obd11.


----------



## saltyirishman (Sep 20, 2017)

OBDeleven is DEFINITELY worth it. Android only FYI [I bought a crappy phone just to be used for this]--I don't yet have an Atlas but do have a GSW 4motion and have done tons of coding on it, particularly with the lights [US DOT spec is nuts with rear turn signals being brake lights, only outers being brake lights, etc etc so set it up to be EU style and will soon be getting Euro amber rear turn signals].

Looking forward to hopefully playing with it on the Atlas as well if I can convince the wife to get one


----------



## KurSELPremium (Dec 18, 2017)

I just got my OBDeleven, PRO. Great little tool and App. Used it and now I can open/close all windows with remote. I hope they make 'apps' available for the Atlas soon. FYI apps are add-ons to the android App to perform specific tweaks very easily. I will be trying other 'simple' mods in the near future.
BTW, i got mine from a US store. May cost a little more but I got it in my hands in three days w/ free shipping.


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

Got mine and did some cool things. Got mine from ECS Tuning for $80 delivered in a few days. Was able to enable the compass and the gauge sweep. Very nifty little tool!


----------



## saltyirishman (Sep 20, 2017)

KurSELPremium said:


> I just got my OBDeleven, PRO. Great little tool and App. Used it and now I can open/close all windows with remote. I hope they make 'apps' available for the Atlas soon. FYI apps are add-ons to the android App to perform specific tweaks very easily. I will be trying other 'simple' mods in the near future.
> BTW, i got mine from a US store. May cost a little more but I got it in my hands in three days w/ free shipping.


The Apps cost a ton of "points" aka money and are often difficult to back out once applied--my recommendation is to play with the OBDeleven to get familiar with how coding works, then do it manually as it is really not a ton of effort and will help you code more things faster once you get the hang of it. When you are manually coding you can always email yourself the history as well which can help you re-set things if you want to go back to old coding. My $.02


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

Ok, picked up the OBD Eleven, downloaded the app, spent some quality time on the interwebs and got to work. This is a slick tool! So far I have done the following to my SEL 4Motion:

Gauge sweep
Compass
R. tear drop wipe
Fan speed in auto
Refill quantity
Comfort blink setting to 4

Next up I think I'll try to tackle:

F. tear drop wipe
Auto high beams

This is fun!


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

Has anyone figured out how to do the front tear drop wiper?

I *think* I did the rear but need to check it again (I know it only is supposed to work when you are moving). For those that did the rear, how did you do it? I went to Control Unit 09 Central Electrics, Adaptations, then found rear wiper, then enabled Heckwishcher Weiterlauf. I also factory reset the wipers through car settings menu in the Infotainment.


----------



## KurSELPremium (Dec 18, 2017)

saltyirishman said:


> KurSELPremium said:
> 
> 
> > I just got my OBDeleven..
> ...


I totally agree. I like the history option. Getting more familiar, enabled a couple of menus so my passenger can enter POI in Nav system while car is moving, change sound settings (balance, sub woofer settings, etc.). Now studying Huge list of options (available in history/ backup) to see if there are other tweaks I may want to try.


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

Front tear drop wipe completed. This one based on my research was tricky but it was easy with OBD Eleven. One tip...if you see german words, just put them in the Google German to English translator to help figure out what is what. Traenenwischen (split it into Traenen and wischen = tear wipe) under Control Unit 9 Central Electrics Adaptations Front_wiper (can't remember exactly what it was called...search "wiper" and you will find the front and rear. Activate the Traenenwischen. Reset the wiper/lights to factory in the Infotainment. Bam.


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

Anyone got the auto high beams to work on the Atlas's where this isn't equipped?


----------



## dgleeds (Jun 29, 2013)

KarstGeo said:


> Anyone got the auto high beams to work on the Atlas's where this isn't equipped?


It can be enabled if you have the driver assistance package. You need the camera in the windshield.

Without assistance package can't enable. The SE with TECH(didn't come with stock) can/has been enabled by some members on Vortex.


----------



## amini9 (Mar 4, 2018)

New to the Atlas community. 

Based on my research, OBDEleven would be easier to use over Ross-Tech? I would only need a basic android phone versus a laptop to hook up the ross-tech to?

Also, if i plan to go with obdeleven, which product am I looking at? Do I need the "PRO" pack to manually edit things like you guys have mentioned above?


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

Had some serious fun with this over the last few weeks. Here's my list of upgrades...I think I'm done!

OBDeleven vehicle history log

Date: 2018-03-09 08:11

VIN: 1V2MR2CA7JC542377
Car: Volkswagen Atlas
Year: 2018
Body type: SUV
Engine: CDVC
Mileage: 3859 KM

---------------------------------------------------------------
Adaptation
Control unit: 09 Central Electrics
Name: Fernlicht_assistent
Values: 
Erweiterte_Fernlichtsteuerung: 
Old value: AFS, Fernlicht ueber AFS
New value: AFS, FLA, Fernlicht ueber AFS
Mileage: 3919 km
Date: 2018-03-08 22:20

---------------------------------------------------------------
Long coding
Control unit: A5 Front Sensors Driver Assistance System
Values: 
AFS_coding_Light_Assist: 
Old value: no_Light_Assist
New value: High_Beam_Assist
Mileage: 3919 km
Date: 2018-03-08 22:20

---------------------------------------------------------------
Adaptation
Control unit: 09 Central Electrics
Name: Fernlicht_assistent
Values: 
Menuesteuerung Fernlichtassistent: 
Old value: Not present
New value: Present
Mileage: 3919 km
Date: 2018-03-08 22:20

---------------------------------------------------------------
Adaptation
Control unit: 09 Central Electrics
Name: Fernlicht_assistent
Values: 
Menuesteuerung Fernlichtassistent: 
Old value: Present
New value: Not present
Mileage: 3859 km
Date: 2018-03-08 22:20

---------------------------------------------------------------
Adaptation
Control unit: 09 Central Electrics
Name: Fernlicht_assistent
Values: 
Menuesteuerung Fernlichtassistent: 
Old value: Not present
New value: Present
Mileage: 3859 km
Date: 2018-03-08 22:20

---------------------------------------------------------------
Adaptation
Control unit: 09 Central Electrics
Name: Front_wiper
Values: 
Traenenwischen Front Status: 
Old value: not active
New value: active
Mileage: 3136 km
Date: 2018-02-28 02:00

---------------------------------------------------------------
Long coding
Control unit: 17 Dash Board
Values: 
Compass display: 
Old value: Position top
New value: Position bottom
Mileage: 3000 km
Date: 2018-02-27 16:49

---------------------------------------------------------------
Long coding
Control unit: 17 Dash Board
Values: 
Compass display: 
Old value: Position bottom
New value: Position top
Mileage: 3000 km
Date: 2018-02-27 16:49

---------------------------------------------------------------
Long coding
Control unit: 17 Dash Board
Old value:
0BA5171DEF88CF0502886B0B50010000A0000000
New value:
0BA5171DEF88CF0502887B0B50010000A0000000
Mileage: 3000 km
Date: 2018-02-27 16:49

---------------------------------------------------------------
Adaptation
Control unit: 09 Central Electrics
Name: Aussenlicht_Blinker
Values: 
Komfortblinken Blinkzyklen: 
Old value: 5
New value: 4
Mileage: 2988 km
Date: 2018-02-27 16:49

---------------------------------------------------------------
Adaptation
Control unit: 09 Central Electrics
Name: Aussenlicht_Blinker
Values: 
Komfortblinken Blinkzyklen: 
Old value: 3
New value: 5
Mileage: 2988 km
Date: 2018-02-27 16:49

---------------------------------------------------------------
Long coding
Control unit: 17 Dash Board
Old value:
0BA5171DEF88CF0502886B0B50010000A0000000
New value:
0BA5171DEF88CF0502887B0B50010000A0000000
Mileage: 2988 km
Date: 2018-02-27 16:49

---------------------------------------------------------------
Adaptation
Control unit: 09 Central Electrics
Name: Rear Window Wiper
Values: 
Heckwischer Weiterlauf: 
Old value: not active
New value: active
Mileage: 2966 km
Date: 2018-02-27 16:49

---------------------------------------------------------------
Long coding
Control unit: 08 Air Conditioning
Values: 
Blower display in auto operation: 
Old value: Not activated
New value: activated
Mileage: 2966 km
Date: 2018-02-27 16:49

---------------------------------------------------------------
Long coding
Control unit: 08 Air Conditioning
Values: 
Blower display in auto operation: 
Old value: activated
New value: Not activated
Mileage: 2966 km
Date: 2018-02-27 16:49

---------------------------------------------------------------
Long coding
Control unit: 08 Air Conditioning
Values: 
Blower display in auto operation: 
Old value: Not activated
New value: activated
Mileage: 2966 km
Date: 2018-02-27 16:49

---------------------------------------------------------------
Long coding
Control unit: 17 Dash Board
Values: 
Volume to be replenished: 
Old value: No
New value: Yes
Mileage: 2966 km
Date: 2018-02-26 12:36

---------------------------------------------------------------
Long coding
Control unit: 17 Dash Board
Values: 
Staging: 
Old value: No
New value: Yes
Mileage: 2921 km
Date: 2018-02-26 12:36

---------------------------------------------------------------
Long coding
Control unit: 17 Dash Board
Values: 
Navigation / compass: 
Old value: No
New value: Yes
Mileage: 2920 km
Date: 2018-02-26 12:36


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

I just realized that there are apps for the Atlas now.


----------



## Atlas123 (Sep 18, 2017)

KarstGeo said:


> I just realized that there are apps for the Atlas now.


Interesting. Anything that hasn’t already been posted? I was sad about the lack of apps but was happy to find the instructions aren’t too hard to follow, so am grateful I had to learn!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

Atlas123 said:


> Interesting. Anything that hasn’t already been posted? I was sad about the lack of apps but was happy to find the instructions aren’t too hard to follow, so am grateful I had to learn!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nothing really exciting....looks like a copy of ones for the Golf. They have displaying the oil temp listed but this is already an option you can toggle on/off with the Atlas.


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

Would anyone with an SEL Premium be willing to backup their control module 9 and email it to me? Just curious how some of the things look compared to my SEL.


----------



## Chris4789 (Nov 29, 2017)

*Help requested understanding this thread.*

I have an AutoLink 619 ODB-II reader and I connected it to my Atlas and see multiple screens i.e. below, but nothing about programming.
Question 1
-What equipment are you guys using that are discussing programming and changing defaults with ODB-II?
-I pick up that it might be an app on a phone, (vs. a dedicated reader as I have) so what connector to the ODB-II port are you using? What is the app on the phone (preferably iPhone)?

Question 2
-Perhaps I am just not into the lingo but according to Wiki and my ODB-II experience with 6 other vehicles, the term is “ODB-II” or “ODB-two” Preceded by ODB-I. Is “ODBEleven” a synonym?
-What am I missing? 

Thank you for the help.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/On-board_diagnostics


----------



## Atlas123 (Sep 18, 2017)

I am going to hit two birds with one stone.



KarstGeo said:


> Would anyone with an SEL Premium be willing to backup their control module 9 and email it to me? Just curious how some of the things look compared to my SEL.


A VCDS user with SEL-P over at the Ross-Tech forums has already posted a Module 09 (aka Central Electronics/BCM) adaptation map: http://forums.ross-tech.com/showthread.php?10675-2018-Atlas-3-6-FSI-VR6-(CDVC)/page2



Chris4789 said:


> I have an AutoLink 619 ODB-II reader and I connected it to my Atlas and see multiple screens i.e. below, but nothing about programming.
> Question 1
> -What equipment are you guys using that are discussing programming and changing defaults with ODB-II?
> -I pick up that it might be an app on a phone, (vs. a dedicated reader as I have) so what connector to the ODB-II port are you using? What is the app on the phone (preferably iPhone)?
> ...


A standard OBD-II fault reader wouldn't let you change the coding. However, Volkswagen vehicles have more sophisticated functions that can be accessed through the ODB-II plug when using the proper tool (sometimes called VAG-COM). The main consumer tools are a VCDS cable from Ross-Tech or an OBDeleven bluetooth plug. (OBDeleven is just a play on words and the brand name for this tool that uses the OBD-II interaface.) Ross-tech is a little more powerful in some ways and has better support. OBD11 is cheaper and the Android app interface can be easier for some.

You can learn more about VCDS from Ross-Tech and buy a cable here (they have versions that work wirelessly including with phones or plugged in to a Windows computer): https://www.ross-tech.com/
You can learn more about OBDEleven here: https://obdeleven.com/en/
You can buy an OBDEleven in the US from this site--make sure you get the "Pro" version and that you have access to an Android device: https://www.ecstuning.com/b-obdeleven-parts/obdeleven-pro-scan-tool/024871obd01~a/


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

Ok, I goofed! I was looking for the backup of 5F Information Control Unit from the SELPremium. Sorry about that! 09 is still useful to me and I appreciate that link as well as KurSEL Premium for emailing that. Vortex community is great!


----------



## Atlas123 (Sep 18, 2017)

KarstGeo said:


> Ok, I goofed! I was looking for the backup of 5F Information Control Unit from the SELPremium. Sorry about that! 09 is still useful to me and I appreciate that link as well as KurSEL Premium for emailing that. Vortex community is great!


http://forum.obdeleven.com/thread/3286/coding-adaptions?page=2&scrollTo=14026


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

Any new stuff from folks using OBD11? I finally got around to doing the convenience open/close from the key fob...very cool!


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

Here's one I have been wanting to get to work...offroad display on an Atlas without Navi. Knew I saw it one time but never could find it again...well found it! I'll try tonight. Edit. All done. Works as expected - I have the oil temp, coolant temp, and angle of the wheels. The compass and elevation do not work per the comments in the attached. I do get an fault code in the 5F control module that it is "improperly coded" but no biggie...it's b/c you turn on the nav and it doesn't have it. Final comment, the attached instructions aren't quite right. You don't need to touch the setting within the BAP GEN 2 menu - it's not need and this is confirmed against a backup of 5F from a SEL-P that I have. Enjoy.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

As I have it set up.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

Comfort entry. Turn off Atlas, d. seat moves back allowing easier entry/exit. Return to memory position upon re-entry. Tested and works.

Control unit: 36 Seat Adjustment Driver Side
Long Coding
Values: 
Easy_Entry_front: 
change value to: active

Read more: http://forum.obdeleven.com/thread/1997/coding-activate-easy-entry-exit#ixzz5J9q3L5fq


----------



## atlas titan (Dec 15, 2017)

anyone know how to do turn on fog with DRL on with this?


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

Has anyone successfully enabled rain closing on the Atlas with OBDEleven? If so, can you please post the details of how you got it to work...the adaptations within control unit 9 are straightforward but need to understand the long coding component that appears to be necessary. Thanks.


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

KarstGeo said:


> Has anyone successfully enabled rain closing on the Atlas with OBDEleven? If so, can you please post the details of how you got it to work...the adaptations within control unit 9 are straightforward but need to understand the long coding component that appears to be necessary. Thanks.


I followed this with no success:

http://www.vwwatercooled.com.au/for...le-options-golf-mk7-84619-23.html#post1084339


----------



## walksonair (Aug 29, 2017)

KarstGeo said:


> I followed this with no success:
> 
> http://www.vwwatercooled.com.au/for...le-options-golf-mk7-84619-23.html#post1084339


Ditto. We have the following rain light sensor and the VCDS long coding helped has nothing for the bytes and bits Rain Light Recognition Sensor: 


Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 5Q0 955 555 HW: 5Q0 955 555 
Component: RLHSS 046 0120 
Coding: 00382D


----------



## Rafale (Sep 14, 2017)

Comfort entry or also called easy entry/exit does not work for me - the driver seat simply does not move in and out on its own when entering and exiting the vehicle

I followed the exact instructions posted in the obd11 forum

Is this working for anyone else?. Also I have the profiles turned off, not needed since I am the only driver. Do profiles need to be turned on for this mod to work?

I have an SEL PREMIUM


----------



## kain2thebrain (Mar 25, 2018)

Rafale said:


> Comfort entry or also called easy entry/exit does not work for me - the driver seat simply does not move in and out on its own when entering and exiting the vehicle
> 
> I followed the exact instructions posted in the obd11 forum
> 
> ...


Works for me, but I have profiles turned on. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

Need profile set up even if you are the only one.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## jayin0507 (Apr 5, 2018)

Where is the best place to buy an OBDEleven that will not take a month to get to me?


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

ECS Tuning. Just a few days.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## jayin0507 (Apr 5, 2018)

KarstGeo said:


> ECS Tuning. Just a few days.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Thanks Just ordered can't wait to get it in and play with some settings.


----------



## RotationalAth (Jul 3, 2018)

I am super interested in auto headlight dimming. Are there any possible warranty repercussions for tinkering with it?


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

RotationalAth said:


> I am super interested in auto headlight dimming. Are there any possible warranty repercussions for tinkering with it?


Are you talking about the auto high beams? As to the warranty, as with any mods, you are on your own and need to understand that while logic will dictate that VW can't deny warranty coverage for your bad strut b/c you added auto high beams with OBDEleven, stranger things have happened. I am not overly concerned personally, but again, buyer beware. They really will need to show that the mod(s) you do have directly impacted whatever it is you are trying to claim under the warranty.


----------



## HoustonKurkuma (Apr 14, 2018)

hi all, did my first mod on OBDEleven Pro and love it. Remote: push and hold Unlock button...………all windows roll down. Push and hold Lock button...………...all windows roll up.


----------



## dgleeds (Jun 29, 2013)

It's apart of the higher trim Atlas, can't see how they could ever void your warranty for enabling a hidden feature.

LIke others have said there would have to be a provable link to any mod and related warranty claim.


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

dgleeds said:


> It's apart of the higher trim Atlas, can't see how they could ever void your warranty for enabling a hidden feature.
> 
> LIke others have said there would have to be a provable link to any mod and related warranty claim.


It's paranoia by some, look, it's your car, do what you want and just understand that there can be limits. Don't be a [email protected] with your mods. That's really it.


----------



## HoustonKurkuma (Apr 14, 2018)

hi, anyone know if SEL have side folding mirrors?


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

HoustonKurkuma said:


> hi, anyone know if SEL have side folding mirrors?


They do not...only the SEL-P.


----------



## dgleeds (Jun 29, 2013)

atlas titan said:


> anyone know how to do turn on fog with DRL on with this?


I would be interested in this as well.


----------



## HoustonKurkuma (Apr 14, 2018)

KarstGeo said:


> Comfort entry. Turn off Atlas, d. seat moves back allowing easier entry/exit. Return to memory position upon re-entry. Tested and works.
> 
> Control unit: 36 Seat Adjustment Driver Side
> Long Coding
> ...




hi, I looked everywhere for this feature but didn't see it...……...where could it be?


----------



## B5.520VT (Sep 12, 2004)

Hi there, back to VW after a long break. got an Atlas SE with Tech. I purchased the OBDeleven and started working on coding it. Everything went smooth except 3 the most important ones.

1- Deactivate seat belt chime, doesn't have that option.
2- Enable the headlight assist, Byte 2 doesn't exist.
3- Menu Display Compass and Menu Display Angle of Slope, Menu display compass over threshold doesn't exist but Menu display compass over threshold High is there, and no Byte 24. 
anything I am missing?

Thank you for your help.


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

HoustonKurkuma said:


> hi, I looked everywhere for this feature but didn't see it...……...where could it be?


A little more specific please...what don't you have?


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

B5.520VT said:


> Hi there, back to VW after a long break. got an Atlas SE with Tech. I purchased the OBDeleven and started working on coding it. Everything went smooth except 3 the most important ones.
> 
> 1- Deactivate seat belt chime, doesn't have that option.
> 2- Enable the headlight assist, Byte 2 doesn't exist.
> ...


So you have done these? I have an SEL mind you so not sure but I thought these would work with the SE w/Tech. For the Byte changes, you need to be in long coding, not adaptation. Odd things aren't there, are you sure your'e not just overlooking them...some of the lists are long...

Deactivate seat belt chime:

1/ Select Control Unit: 17 Dashboard
2/ Select Adaptations
3/ Change "Disable seat belt warning" from "no" to "yes"

What part don't you have?

For the auto high beams:

---------------------------------------------------------------
Adaptation
Control unit: 09 Central Electrics
Name: Fernlicht_assistent
Values: 
Erweiterte_Fernlichtsteuerung: 
Old value: AFS, Fernlicht ueber AFS
New value: AFS, FLA, Fernlicht ueber AFS
Mileage: 3919 km
Date: 2018-03-08 22:20

---------------------------------------------------------------
Long coding
Control unit: A5 Front Sensors Driver Assistance System
Values: 
AFS_coding_Light_Assist: 
Old value: no_Light_Assist
New value: High_Beam_Assist
Mileage: 3919 km
Date: 2018-03-08 22:20

---------------------------------------------------------------

For the offroad gauges:

Module 5F - Information Control Unit
Adaptation
Select - Car Function Adaptations Gen 2
Menu compass display (ON)
Menu display compass over threshold (ON)
Long Coding
Byte 24 Navigation System
Change value to On.
This mod does not allow all functions without NAVI (all models below SEL-P)
Logically altitude and compass does not display data. Also reports a fault in the module 5F saying that environmental data missing (nly reports to do analysis with OBDeleven, nothing comes on screen) A normal error and do not have to worry. This will give you: water temp, oil temp, and angle of wheels (how far they are turned)


----------



## HoustonKurkuma (Apr 14, 2018)

KarstGeo said:


> A little more specific please...what don't you have?


" Originally Posted by KarstGeo 
Comfort entry. Turn off Atlas, d. seat moves back allowing easier entry/exit. Return to memory position upon re-entry. Tested and works."



hi, trying to do Comfort Entry, but don't know how to come about. I have the OBDeleven Pro...…………….did the Gauge Test-Needle sweep, Refuel Quantity, and Windows Function from Remote. I didn't see Apps for Comfort Entry. thanks


----------



## B5.520VT (Sep 12, 2004)

KarstGeo said:


> Deactivate seat belt chime:
> 
> 1/ Select Control Unit: 17 Dashboard
> 2/ Select Adaptations
> ...


So I was searching under "Disable seat belt warning" didn't find it, I found "Deactivate seat belt warning" you press yes and error message (31) function not available, it may be blocked from factory on newer cars.



KarstGeo said:


> For the auto high beams:
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------------
> Adaptation
> ...


This one was straight forward and no error codes came out. Thank you for your help KarstGeo.eace::wave:

As for the Offroad info, I will try it tonight, didn't have the chance yet, but how can I get to this screen?


----------



## B5.520VT (Sep 12, 2004)

KarstGeo said:


> For the offroad gauges:
> 
> Module 5F - Information Control Unit
> Adaptation
> ...


So, these one works too however, some differences. menu_display_compass: activated and menu_display_compass_over_threshold_high: activated.

as for the angle of slope: angle_of_slope_0x24: activated and ngle_of_slope_0x24_msg_bus: comfort data bus.

I thought about adding those changes for the new owners that are interested in coding their Atlas. Anybody knows if you can add navigation to the Atlas?


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

B5.520VT said:


> So, these one works too however, some differences. menu_display_compass: activated and menu_display_compass_over_threshold_high: activated.
> 
> as for the angle of slope: angle_of_slope_0x24: activated and ngle_of_slope_0x24_msg_bus: comfort data bus.
> 
> I thought about adding those changes for the new owners that are interested in coding their Atlas. Anybody knows if you can add navigation to the Atlas?


You don't need the angle of slope changes for this to work.


----------



## Rafale (Sep 14, 2017)

Looked in just about every control module but do not see the option of adjusting the HBA speed activation threshold.

Manual says that HBA will only activate at speeds above 37mph, would like to lower this speed.

SEL-P.


----------



## Hohlraum (Aug 19, 2018)

Anyone know if there is an app to allow auto + recycle on the AC? First vehicle I've owned in a long time that was one or the other.


----------



## TheWildHaggis (Sep 14, 2018)

What does the "Angle of Slope" do? 

And has anybody that has issues with getting the easy_entry to work found a fix? I have coded as per the steps but the seat does not move forward or back.


----------



## der_apoteker (Mar 27, 2017)

B5.520VT said:


> So, these one works too however, some differences. menu_display_compass: activated and menu_display_compass_over_threshold_high: activated.
> 
> as for the angle of slope: angle_of_slope_0x24: activated and ngle_of_slope_0x24_msg_bus: comfort data bus.
> 
> I thought about adding those changes for the new owners that are interested in coding their Atlas. Anybody knows if you can add navigation to the Atlas?


Doesn't this only work for the seller premium stereo unit??


Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

TheWildHaggis said:


> What does the "Angle of Slope" do?
> 
> And has anybody that has issues with getting the easy_entry to work found a fix? I have coded as per the steps but the seat does not move forward or back.


Angle of slope was thought to be part of the offroad gauges mod but I found it was not necessary and that the wIheel/steering angle didn't require it. No clue to what it actually does.

What trim to you have? To make the easy_entry work, you need at least an SEL with the memory seats. If you have an SEL, the instructions I have put here (?) and the OBDEleven pro boards worked 100% for me.


I suggest you have a look here:

http://forum.obdeleven.com/thread/3286/coding-adaptions


----------



## kimchee411 (May 3, 2017)

I just pulled the trigger on OBDEleven Pro looking mainly for 3 things:

1. Allow settings to be changed while in motion.
2. Disable auto start/stop or retain last setting.
3. Passenger mirror lowering in reverse gear on SE w/Tech.

Are there apps for that? I've seen long coding for the auto start/stop to change voltage. Can the other 2 be done?


----------



## jayin0507 (Apr 5, 2018)

quick question.

I bought the OBDEleven from ECSTuning. Am I supposed to get extra credits after i activated my Pro version?

Also is there a code to have a kick to close tailgate or close the tailgate with the fob or the trunk button?


----------



## kain2thebrain (Mar 25, 2018)

jayin0507 said:


> quick question.
> 
> I bought the OBDEleven from ECSTuning. Am I supposed to get extra credits after i activated my Pro version?
> 
> Also is there a code to have a kick to close tailgate or close the tailgate with the fob or the trunk button?


You should have gotten 200 credits with the Pro.

I'm also interested in the tailgate closing. I was frustrated to find out the relay switch on the driver's door will only open the gate, not close it as well. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## *DesertFox* (Sep 26, 2017)

You can close the tailgate with the key fob.....press once and hold down the tailgate button.


----------



## jayin0507 (Apr 5, 2018)

*Need help infotainment in unresponsive*

So I made some changes 

Gauge Sweep
Unblock the infotainment while driving
Window closes while car is stopped and door is open
Comfort open and close windows with fob
Change background of the MFD to yellow carbon
Display remaining fuel
Comfort blink from 3 to 4.

When i did a factory reset on the personlization for the comfort blink my infortainment center is now unresponsive and the when i try to display the telephone, audio, and compass on the MFD it says "Starting"

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## jayin0507 (Apr 5, 2018)

jayin0507 said:


> So I made some changes
> 
> Gauge Sweep
> Unblock the infotainment while driving
> ...


Okay so i just switch the display remaining fuel and removed the yellow carbon mfd back and now it works.


----------



## jayin0507 (Apr 5, 2018)

*DesertFox* said:


> You can close the tailgate with the key fob.....press once and hold down the tailgate button.



Pressing the lock button then pressing and holding the tailgate button worked to close the tailgate but the distance away from the car to do so is not the same to open the trunk. 

I had to around 5 feet from the car to be able to close the tailgate with the fob. I wonder why the distance to do this has to be so close that sucks.


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

kain2thebrain said:


> You should have gotten 200 credits with the Pro.
> 
> I'm also interested in the tailgate closing. I was frustrated to find out the relay switch on the driver's door will only open the gate, not close it as well.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


I believe you pull it up and hold and it will close from the switch.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## kain2thebrain (Mar 25, 2018)

Just read the manual, you can close by holding up the door switch too


*DesertFox* said:


> You can close the tailgate with the key fob.....press once and hold down the tailgate button.


Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

Reading the manual....who would have thought?


----------



## jayin0507 (Apr 5, 2018)

kain2thebrain said:


> Just read the manual, you can close by holding up the door switch too
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


I missed that in the manual. But a "Easy Close" feature would have been nice if they added it.


----------



## southpawboston (Feb 3, 2018)

jayin0507 said:


> So I made some changes
> 
> Gauge Sweep
> Unblock the infotainment while driving
> ...


Might have to reset the infotainment system. Push and hold the power button for at least ten seconds.


----------



## Mitch82 (Oct 15, 2018)

*OBDeleven, VAG/COM, VCDS - What can we do to our Atlas ?*

Hi,

I search through the forum and didn't really find a list of what we can do.

I am interested by the OBDeleven. But I was wondering if you can modify the coding like the VCDS (VAG/COM ?!) ?

I know the OBDeleven has automated features. Does anybody has one and can list what we can easily do ?

I am totally new in this area, but I really want to modify some of the behavior of the Atlas.
Want to know what model to take in order to unlock features.

Also, is there a way to make a backup of the coding ? Or reading some coding before modifying it, in order to go back in we are messing up ?

Thanks a lot.


----------



## Icantdrive65 (Nov 8, 2001)

https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?9046714-Anyone-using-OBDEleven&highlight=obdeleven


----------



## Icantdrive65 (Nov 8, 2001)

http://forum.obdeleven.com/board/244/atlas


----------



## huntrm (Sep 18, 2018)

*Check OBDEleven site*

Check here for what's been documented: http://forum.obdeleven.com/board/291/ca

Start with the coding and adaptations thread.

I've had much success with the device, and yes you can backup.


----------



## juched (Nov 12, 2004)

huntrm said:


> Check here for what's been documented: http://forum.obdeleven.com/board/291/ca
> 
> Start with the coding and adaptations thread.
> 
> I've had much success with the device, and yes you can backup.


Glad to know you can back up. I should have done that I guess 

So far I have turned on needle sweep, compass display, Fuel Refill Qty, Fan speed display while in Auto, Close windows after ignition off and door open, and teardrop fron wipers (rear already on).

Thinking of changing how the brake lights work... unsure if it is worth it.

The device just came in yesterday.


----------



## huntrm (Sep 18, 2018)

juched said:


> Glad to know you can back up. I should have done that I guess
> 
> So far I have turned on needle sweep, compass display, Fuel Refill Qty, Fan speed display while in Auto, Close windows after ignition off and door open, and teardrop fron wipers (rear already on).
> 
> ...


So for anyone on this board, I own the SEL Prem and made the change for the fuel quantity. I have yet to see it work, and I've ran the tank down to 0 miles at least twice over last month. Do I need to reset a setting to see how many gallons are left? I do see the number of miles left which count down to 0.

Thanks.


----------



## juched (Nov 12, 2004)

huntrm said:


> So for anyone on this board, I own the SEL Prem and made the change for the fuel quantity. I have yet to see it work, and I've ran the tank down to 0 miles at least twice over last month. Do I need to reset a setting to see how many gallons are left? I do see the number of miles left which count down to 0.
> 
> Thanks.


Interesting. It works for me. Countdown shows an increasing number litres to fill.


----------



## huntrm (Sep 18, 2018)

juched said:


> Interesting. It works for me. Countdown shows an increasing number litres to fill.


Is there some sort of display that you're selecting? I've tried them all. I primarily use Economy & Range. 

Did you reset any settings? I may need to go back and see if I truly submitted the change. Weird...


----------



## juched (Nov 12, 2004)

huntrm said:


> Is there some sort of display that you're selecting? I've tried them all. I primarily use Economy & Range.
> 
> Did you reset any settings? I may need to go back and see if I truly submitted the change. Weird...


It shows up in the list on the dashboard when you scroll through them. If not, ensure you enabled it in the infotainment system under dashboard settings I believe.


----------



## Mitch82 (Oct 15, 2018)

Icantdrive65 said:


> https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?9046714-Anyone-using-OBDEleven&highlight=obdeleven





Icantdrive65 said:


> http://forum.obdeleven.com/board/244/atlas





huntrm said:


> Check here for what's been documented: http://forum.obdeleven.com/board/291/ca
> 
> Start with the coding and adaptations thread.
> 
> I've had much success with the device, and yes you can backup.




Thanks for the links.

I can see on the OBD11 forum a list of things you can do. But this is using the credits or not (means it's the app for the Atlas) ?
I'm a newbie, sorry for asking maybe dumb question.


For the OBDeleven, or even the VCDS from Ross/Tech, can we navigate through a menu for all the option, or only the OBDeleven got the "app" that uses credits in order to make simple modification ?

I am wondering if there is a page somewhere that shows all the long coding for doing things manually.



I am considering either the OBDeleven or the device from Ross-Tech. Not sure what to get yet. I'm ready to put more money for the cable depending of the features.

With the backup, can you reapply it in case of your are messing up ?

I don't know, like before a service, you apply the backup, then they can't say you did modification, et you reapply your modification with another backup right after the service.


Thanks a lot for your help guys.


----------



## huntrm (Sep 18, 2018)

You don't need credits to make all the one-off changes that are documented. However, if you are less technical and/or feel inclined to donate money to the guys at OBDEleven, you can use their turnkey changes (e.g., so if I want the entertainment unit to allow me to make one single change to it so that I an adjust anything while driving, it costs 250 credits. Alternatively, I can make each change one-by-one (there are at least 20 for all the settings/menus). 

The short-steps outlined on this thread work very well and easy to follow, you just kind of need to spend some time on the interface on the android app.

You can make backups and as I understand it, those are stored with OBDEleven under your user ID so that you can restore.

Spend some time reading the questions, FAQs, etc here to better understand what you get with their device: http://forum.obdeleven.com/#category-1


----------



## huntrm (Sep 18, 2018)

juched said:


> It shows up in the list on the dashboard when you scroll through them. If not, ensure you enabled it in the infotainment system under dashboard settings I believe.


Thanks, I now see it. I turned on a setting for the insturment cluster, and then I can click the left OK on the steering wheel and I now see the value, which is "--". I'm guessing now that I activated it I'll begin to see it once it reaches below 50 miles.


----------



## Mitch82 (Oct 15, 2018)

Thanks for the answer...

It's hard to take a decision... OBD11 seems to be a nice alternative, but does it provide all the same help VCDS os providing ?

I just have a few question for the community to help me take my decision :

- Can you perform all the tweaks from VCDS on the OBD11 ?
- Is it easy to convert these instruction on the OBD11 ?
- Is there anything OBD11 can't do regarding VCDS ? (I guess, there is by default unlimited VIN with OBD11).


Thanks for your help guys.


----------



## Rafale (Sep 14, 2017)

After all the recent updates to the app, I decided to plug the device today to see what's new

2 more control units are now detected, from 27 to 29; D6 and D7, Light Control Left/Right.

Both had the same DTC, C1198F6 - Low beam light bulb Overtemperature protection active
Intermittent

Low and high beam Headlights are working just fine so no idea what the codes means. I have cleared the faults and will monitor to see if they return


----------



## Hfqkhal (Oct 14, 2018)

*OBD 11 help*

Hi all. First time user for OBD eleven. I Know there was a thread specific for OBD 11 but can't find it anymore (unless it was combined with the ross tech support thread and if so, in advance I am sorry for making anew post). I have the Atlas SEL premium and I am trying to do the following:

Unblock infotainment menus while moving

1/ Select Control Unit: 5F Information Control Unit
2/ Select Adaptations
3/ Select Locked menu contents
4/ Change everything that is "blocked" to "non_blocked.

I can't find Control unit 5F but I can see 56 (radio). I go into it and go into adaptation and then to the locked menu contents. I changed all blocked to non-blocked press and hold the check mark and the app comes back with: (31) Function not available

What am I doing wrong. Before that I did use one of the apps for the open/close from the key fob and worked perfect.

Any help would be greatly appreciated

P.S. I have the pro


Moderators: I finally found the original thread. Please delete this as I will be posting in the main one.


----------



## *DesertFox* (Sep 26, 2017)

5f is between 52 and 69
19th unit from the top


----------



## Hfqkhal (Oct 14, 2018)

Hi all. First time user for OBD eleven.. I have the Atlas SEL premium and I am trying to do the following:

Unblock infotainment menus while moving

1/ Select Control Unit: 5F Information Control Unit
2/ Select Adaptations
3/ Select Locked menu contents
4/ Change everything that is "blocked" to "non_blocked.

I can't find Control unit 5F but I can see 56 (radio). I go into it and go into adaptation and then to the locked menu contents. I changed all blocked to non-blocked press and hold the check mark and the app comes back with: (31) Function not available

What am I doing wrong. Before that I did use one of the apps for the open/close from the key fob and worked perfect.

Any help would be greatly appreciated

P.S. I have the pro and my Atlas is a September Build


----------



## *DesertFox* (Sep 26, 2017)

Hfqkhal said:


> Hi all. First time user for OBD eleven.. I have the Atlas SEL premium and I am trying to do the following:
> 
> Unblock infotainment menus while moving
> 
> ...


5f is between 52 and 69
19th unit from the top


----------



## Hfqkhal (Oct 14, 2018)

*DesertFox* said:


> 5f is between 52 and 69
> 19th unit from the top


thank you. So my conclusion for 56 (Radio) is correct as this is the only thing that pertains to it. no need to find why I am getting the:

"(31) Function not available"


----------



## *DesertFox* (Sep 26, 2017)

Don't worry nothing was changed


----------



## Hfqkhal (Oct 14, 2018)

Any idea as to how to change from Blocked to unblocked (like being to control and enter address for GPS while moving).


----------



## *DesertFox* (Sep 26, 2017)

Hfqkhal said:


> Any idea as to how to change from Blocked to unblocked (like being to control and enter address for GPS while moving).


I unblocked them all...
l


----------



## Hfqkhal (Oct 14, 2018)

*DesertFox* said:


> I unblocked them all...
> l


OK. was that via adaptations or long coding. On adaptation it is giving me the Function Not Available.


----------



## *DesertFox* (Sep 26, 2017)

Hfqkhal said:


> OK. was that via adaptations or long coding. On adaptation it is giving me the Function Not Available.


adaptation ...it should work 

I'll check tomorrow or Friday


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

Adaptation 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

Should work...do you have the pro version of OBDEleven which allows full use/access?









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

Works just fine









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Hfqkhal (Oct 14, 2018)

KarstGeo said:


> Works just fine
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I cleared the phone's cache and removed the Atlas from its list. I will reconnect it again and try it again and hope this (31) Function Not Available does not come back. will let you know. Thank you for the help.


----------



## Hfqkhal (Oct 14, 2018)

Well tried it again and still'











got the image to show


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

So choosing new value and pressing and holding green check?

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Hfqkhal (Oct 14, 2018)

KarstGeo said:


> So choosing new value and pressing and holding green check?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Yes pressed and held the check mark and that is what I ended up with. Could it be that the Atlas built date of September they might have locked that section!


----------



## atlas titan (Dec 15, 2017)

Hfqkhal said:


> Yes pressed and held the check mark and that is what I ended up with. Could it be that the Atlas built date of September they might have locked that section!


i just did this on my atlas few hours ago. got the same menu list like your and change most of them to unblock and touch and hold to save, it worked for me. got the pro version


----------



## Hfqkhal (Oct 14, 2018)

atlas titan said:


> i just did this on my atlas few hours ago. got the same menu list like your and change most of them to unblock and touch and hold to save, it worked for me. got the pro version


I must be doing something wrong then or my app is it is the application. My steps, went to control unit scrolled down to Radio marked as 59 then adaptations to locked items, changed to unlocked and pressed the check mark.

What I will try to do again is unpair the OBD11 and repair and see if that helps. I also sent their support an email and hopefully they respond

Edit. They responded to my email and all they said is that it means the function is blocked and that was it and nothing else.


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

What is your build date? Weird. Every VW allows this including my new Golf wagon. Any issues changing anything else/common tweaks?


----------



## *DesertFox* (Sep 26, 2017)

Go to Control Unit (5F) then select adaptation then change the things you want from blocked to non-block. I don't know what "Radio marked as 59" is.


----------



## Hfqkhal (Oct 14, 2018)

Ok Guys and thank you for your help and being patient. OBD11 was no help I even sent a link to here. In any manner to make a long story short I didn't give up and finally it worked. did so many different variation including unpairing and deleting the app and so on. Here is how it finally worked. The last try was with the car running, radio set to off. Opted to try and turn DashBoard Station Art to on and it accepted the change. From there went to the locked menus and unblocked all that is set to blocked and it accepted the changes at that point. Drove around and tried all every thing was accessible as I wanted. Then rebooted the infotainment and the station art appeared in the Dashboard. After that did the needle sweep and also worked. I am thinking about using the App to unlock Mirror Link. I wonder if any one has tried it and don't really understand what are the final functionality results.

Again thank you all.


----------



## *DesertFox* (Sep 26, 2017)




----------



## Hfqkhal (Oct 14, 2018)

Ok. Lets see if anyone has attempted this. I know there are settings to enable road speed limit sign detect and display but that will remove the Nav software provided speed limit sign in the main display Nav screen. Now what I am looking for is to also display the Speed Limit sign in the Digital Cockpit dashboard Nav View. I have been looking through the app but still have not been successful in finding it.Any one has ran into this yet?


----------



## knedrgr (Jun 6, 2011)

Wondering if anyone had thought about swapping the DRL from the white LED to the yellow/orange blinker LED? Making the DRL yellow/orange LED and the blinker will be the white LED.


----------



## *DesertFox* (Sep 26, 2017)

*Brake lights*

Set inner tail lights also to be brake lights and outer brake lights brighter. The tail lights remain the same.....no change.







.


----------



## juched (Nov 12, 2004)

*DesertFox* said:


> Set inner tail lights also to be brake lights and outer brake lights brighter. The tail lights remain the same.....no change.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can you share what you had to change to get this?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## *DesertFox* (Sep 26, 2017)

OBD Eleven

Inner Brake Lights

1. (9)- Central Electronics
2. Security Access and enter 31347
3. Adaptations
4. Left side inner:*
1. Change Leuchte23sl HLC10 - Lichtfunktion C23 from nicht aktiv (Not Active) to Bremslicht (Brake Light)
2. Leuchte23sl HLC10- Dimmwert CD 23 from 0 to 100
5. Right side inner:*
1. Leuchte24sl HRA65 - Lichtfunktion C24 from night aktiv (Not Active) to Bremslicht (Brake Light)
2. Leuchte24sl HRA65 - Dimmwert CD 24 from 0 to 100


----------



## juched (Nov 12, 2004)

*DesertFox* said:


> OBD Eleven
> 
> Inner Brake Lights
> 
> ...


Thank you


----------



## matsavol (Jul 26, 2015)

I got my OBDeleven few days ago. So far I used it with our Q5 to clear parking sensor and backup camera code. (Problem was the beeper/speaker was broken in rear right D-pillar. Dealer quoted to fix it for over $400. I bought used OEM speaker for $12 and replaced it in less than an hour...)

The first mod I did was to enable needle sweep on the Q5. (Used the app and 10 credits for it, just to test it.)

With Atlas I changed the gauge styles in the digital cockpit:

Adaptation
Control unit: 17 Dash Board
Name: Tube_version
Values: 
Old value: variant_1
New value: variant_4

On these options variants 2 through 4 are different. There are also variants 5 through F but they are all copies of the original.

What I'm interested to see if there is a way to change the personalization (seats, mirrors, etc.) to work just like in our Q5: The key you have in pocket restores driver settings whenever you open the driver door. (Door don't need to be locked. Just opening the door by pulling from the handle restores the driver personalaized settings.)


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

For those with deAuto LED tails and don't think the brake lights are quite bright enough vs. the oem incandescent bulbs, here you go. This will enable the inner tails to act as brake lights as well as increase the intensity all the way around.

https://youtu.be/La3nuk8gioE

---------------------------------------------------------------
Increase brightness of right outer brake light
Adaptation
Control unit: 09 Central Electrics
Name: Leuchte21BR RC8
Values: 
Dimmwert CD 21: 
Old value: 100
New value: 127
Mileage: 17712 km
Date: 2018-12-16 19:58
---------------------------------------------------------------
Increase brightness of left outer brake light
Adaptation
Control unit: 09 Central Electrics
Name: Leuchte20BR LA71
Values: 
Dimmwert CD 20: 
Old value: 100
New value: 127
Mileage: 17712 km
Date: 2018-12-16 19:57
---------------------------------------------------------------
Enable inner right tail light (on hatch) to act as brake light
Adaptation
Control unit: 09 Central Electrics
Name: Leuchte24SL HRA65
Values: 
Lichtfunktion C 24: 
Old value: nicht aktiv
New value: Bremslicht
Dimmwert CD 24: 
Old value: 0
New value: 127
Mileage: 17712 km
Date: 2018-12-16 19:39
---------------------------------------------------------------
Enable inner left tail light (on hatch) to act as brake light
Adaptation
Control unit: 09 Central Electrics
Name: Leuchte23SL HLC10
Values: 
Lichtfunktion C 23: 
Old value: nicht aktiv
New value: Bremslicht
Dimmwert CD 23: 
Old value: 0
New value: 127
Mileage: 17712 km
Date: 2018-12-16 19:39
---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Hfqkhal (Oct 14, 2018)

*Lane Assisst Adaptation*

I have been using all the assist features in my Atlas and I can say so far so good. I stoped the Atlas when someone cut me off and stopped suddenly and the other day was backing up without noticing there was a barrier behind me it also hit the brakes. The only aspect that I am not liking is the way the lan keep assist is working. Just ping pongs from one side to the other if one lets it take its way.

For those who have made Adaptations to keep centered, Have you noticed any misgivings in dong so? And if so what to expect.

Thanks to all


----------



## kain2thebrain (Mar 25, 2018)

Hfqkhal said:


> I have been using all the assist features in my Atlas and I can say so far so good. I stoped the Atlas when someone cut me off and stopped suddenly and the other day was backing up without noticing there was a barrier behind me it also hit the brakes. The only aspect that I am not liking is the way the lan keep assist is working. Just ping pongs from one side to the other if one lets it take its way.
> 
> For those who have made Adaptations to keep centered, Have you noticed any misgivings in dong so? And if so what to expect.
> 
> Thanks to all


To be honest, this is the biggest quality of driving improvement. I went from never using lane assist to almost always using it on long highway drives. It will take over sometimes before you might make a correction, but you get used to it. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## huntrm (Sep 18, 2018)

Hfqkhal said:


> I have been using all the assist features in my Atlas and I can say so far so good. I stoped the Atlas when someone cut me off and stopped suddenly and the other day was backing up without noticing there was a barrier behind me it also hit the brakes. The only aspect that I am not liking is the way the lan keep assist is working. Just ping pongs from one side to the other if one lets it take its way.
> 
> For those who have made Adaptations to keep centered, Have you noticed any misgivings in dong so? And if so what to expect.
> 
> Thanks to all


No misgivings whatsoever. Feels more secure when you do drive on the interstate because of no ping ponging.

Now, on side roads, you can imagine it's more pronounced and takes little more getting used to. 

I'd give it a try and stick with it for 30-60 days. I don't plan on reverting mine back.


----------



## atlas titan (Dec 15, 2017)

huntrm said:


> No misgivings whatsoever. Feels more secure when you do drive on the interstate because of no ping ponging.
> 
> Now, on side roads, you can imagine it's more pronounced and takes little more getting used to.
> 
> I'd give it a try and stick with it for 30-60 days. I don't plan on reverting mine back.



what is the adaptation for this?


----------



## ncraba01 (Apr 11, 2002)

Its better than the default, and you can enable/disable on the radio if you want to go back. It keeps the center of the lane better and you definitely notice it activating sooner/more often. I prefer the mod.

This isn't the ODBEleven version but should get you pointed in the right direction. From the "Ross Tech VCDS support and DIY for the Atlas" thread.


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

ncraba01 said:


> Its better than the default, and you can enable/disable on the radio if you want to go back. It keeps the center of the lane better and you definitely notice it activating sooner/more often. I prefer the mod.
> 
> This isn't the ODBEleven version but should get you pointed in the right direction. From the "Ross Tech VCDS support and DIY for the Atlas" thread.


https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthr...-Enable-Adaptive-Lane-Tracking-with-OBDEleven


----------



## Graphicinstaller253 (Sep 15, 2018)

Has anyone done obd eleven on a 2018 sportwagen?? I just got one and am tryin to install but when I enter in my vehicle it only comes up as 2018 sports van..  curious if I can just use 2017 golf?? Swear I’ve seen a few people with 2018 cars with obd eleven... please help!


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

Graphicinstaller253 said:


> Has anyone done obd eleven on a 2018 sportwagen?? I just got one and am tryin to install but when I enter in my vehicle it only comes up as 2018 sports van..  curious if I can just use 2017 golf?? Swear I’ve seen a few people with 2018 cars with obd eleven... please help!


I also have a 2018 GSW - you need to look under Golf VII "variant" which is what this is called over in Europe. Enjoy.


----------



## skewer (Dec 27, 2018)

KarstGeo said:


> https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthr...-Enable-Adaptive-Lane-Tracking-with-OBDEleven


Has anyone who has obdeleven please confirmed this also works for Atlas ? That link is the instruction for Golf. 

I am planning to buy an obdeleve. If this lane tracking works for Atlas and can be activated by obd11, I will definitely buy it. I know in another thread someone used vcds turned this feature on on atlas

Can someone who has obdeleven try this and confirm please ?


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

Plenty of info on this and yes it works for the Atlas...

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## wkmotor (Dec 28, 2018)

For Dashboard 17 - Can you tell me what this coding you change from 6 to 7 done, much appreciated

Long coding
Control unit: 17 Dash Board
Old value:
0BA5171DEF88CF0502886B0B50010000A0000000
New value:
0BA5171DEF88CF0502887B0B50010000A0000000
Mileage: 3000 km
Date: 2018-02-27 16:49


----------



## knedrgr (Jun 6, 2011)

Has anyone tried the needle sweep thru OBD11? I have this activated, but it doesn't work 100% of the time. Others experiencing the same issue?


----------



## Hfqkhal (Oct 14, 2018)

knedrgr said:


> Has anyone tried the needle sweep thru OBD11? I have this activated, but it doesn't work 100% of the time. Others experiencing the same issue?


Yes and works all the time after every full shut down 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knedrgr (Jun 6, 2011)

Hfqkhal said:


> Yes and works all the time after every full shut down
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Interesting. Even with a full shut down, it will do the full sweep, sporadically.


----------



## rocknfreak (Jul 10, 2018)

knedrgr said:


> Interesting. Even with a full shut down, it will do the full sweep, sporadically.


I can see that you have the LE edition.. I don't know if you have remote start or not.

But the full sweep happens, if the engine is already running because of the remote start, they will sweep completely when I open the door.


----------



## knedrgr (Jun 6, 2011)

rocknfreak said:


> I can see that you have the LE edition.. I don't know if you have remote start or not.
> 
> But the full sweep happens, if the engine is already running because of the remote start, they will sweep completely when I open the door.


No remote start in the LE. Still have the normal key. It's weird.


----------



## wasso (Dec 17, 2016)

*Engine and Equipment codes for atlas*

I have an Atlas and obd eleven app. On the information page it asks for engine code, then it asks for equipment code. I do not know what to put in these fields. When I try to connect it says that connection isn't authorzied or something like that. Any ideas. Works fine on my other Vw's. 

Thanks

I have a 2019 Atlas SEL 4 motion.


----------



## Hfqkhal (Oct 14, 2018)

wasso said:


> I have an Atlas and obd eleven app. On the information page it asks for engine code, then it asks for equipment code. I do not know what to put in these fields. When I try to connect it says that connection isn't authorzied or something like that. Any ideas. Works fine on my other Vw's.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> I have a 2019 Atlas SEL 4 motion.


I had the issue but then I deleted the car from the app then reconnected and it worked. I had connected also to an Audi but hat didn’t work so I went and added it manually by using the VIN code and then it worked. Try the two methods and let us know. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## showforme (May 24, 2019)

Hi guys. My Atlas does not have a sign assist . Does anyone know how to activate it? Line assist I have. I tried to do the same as the guys from the tiguan forum, sign assit turn on, but not work... not detection sign...


----------



## Hfqkhal (Oct 14, 2018)

*OBD Eleven*

Sorry in advance. Posting this via Tapatalk and don’t know how to do the search for the main OBD post

There are some new control units in OBD11. See the pics below Went in there it say function not available. 

Any one dig deeper into them?




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Hfqkhal said:


> Sorry in advance. Posting this via Tapatalk and don’t know how to do the search for the main OBD post
> 
> There are some new control units in OBD11. See the pics below Went in there it say function not available.
> 
> Any one dig deeper into them?


This was added to OBD11 for a particular reason: For 2019, all VWs with a 360 cam default to the backup camera in reverse due to new regulations. The 2018 did not do this and the change has had people crazy. So you can re-code the module to go back to the way it was last year. I will be doing this to the Arteon soon.


----------



## diesel_sipper (Feb 22, 2018)

Anyone have any luck with adding coming home feature w/ fog lights? Was able to easily do it on my mk6 gli, but looks like very little of obdeleven atlas has been converted from german.


----------



## Tim K (Jan 31, 2001)

Does ODB eleven have a setting for dome light brightness? I swapped in some LED's and they are almost too bright. I wouldn't mind dimming them a notch. 
I also want to unlock the radio when in motion. I am pretty sure this feature is supported, right? (It drives me nuts that my wife can't change some settings while I am driving.)
Windows down/up from the keyfob - this is supported correct?

Is there a list of what it can and can't do in the Atlas? I have a 2019 SEL-P so I think a lot of the desired features are already enabled in mine.


----------



## Hfqkhal (Oct 14, 2018)

Tim K said:


> Does ODB eleven have a setting for dome light brightness? I swapped in some LED's and they are almost too bright. I wouldn't mind dimming them a notch.
> I also want to unlock the radio when in motion. I am pretty sure this feature is supported, right? (It drives me nuts that my wife can't change some settings while I am driving.)
> Windows down/up from the keyfob - this is supported correct?
> 
> Is there a list of what it can and can't do in the Atlas? I have a 2019 SEL-P so I think a lot of the desired features are already enabled in mine.


Don't know about the LEDs but the menu unblock here its (best to make your passenger use it while driving as it becomes very distracting):

Unblock infotainment menus while moving

1/ Select Control Unit: 5F Information Control Unit
2/ Select Adaptations
3/ Select Locked menu contents
4/ Change everything that is "blocked" to "non_blocked."


----------



## RADsoc014 (Jan 14, 2003)

*When locking the car, you have to press Twice for an Audible Beep.....i want 1 press*

Does anyone know what module to look for the Audible beeps when locking vehicle....i hate pressing twice, feel like i'm gonna put alot of wear n tear on the FOB 

Thanks


----------



## bcfleischmann (Jan 4, 2019)

RADsoc014 said:


> Does anyone know what module to look for the Audible beeps when locking vehicle....i hate pressing twice, feel like i'm gonna put alot of wear n tear on the FOB
> 
> Thanks


Why not just use the door sensor for locking? Tap it twice does the same as your FOB. Or just not worry about the audible beep all together?


----------



## *DesertFox* (Sep 26, 2017)

bcfleischmann said:


> Why not just use the door sensor for locking? Tap it twice does the same as your FOB. Or just not worry about the audible beep all together?


I agree...why take the fob out of your pocket.


----------



## crusai (Aug 15, 2019)

*Obd11 Security Access Codes?*

newbie to obd11, after read what has been discussed in this forum, i finally got my obd11 pro today. I tried to do some simple tasks follow the steps below, however, before I applied save (the green button), i was asked to enter a code which indicates a code in 0~65535? i coundn't find it anywhere in obd11 app. Can someone point me to the right direction how find the right code for my car?

here is a fews things I tried today but failed with wrong code:

Allow windows to keep rolling up even after a door is opened and the ignition is off:

1/ Select Control Unit: 09 Central Electrics
2/ Select Adaptations
3/ Select ZV Komfort
4/ Select Freigabenachlauf FH bei Tueroeffnen abbrechen
5/ Change from "active" to "not active"


------------------------------------------------------------

Activate wireless comfort opening/closing (open/close windows using key fob/Kessy)

1/ Select Control Unit: 09 Central Electrics
2/ Select Adaptations
3/ Select ZV Komfort
4/ Change "Funk Komfort schliessen" from "not active" to "active"
5/ Change "Funk Komfort oeffnen" from "not active" to "active"


----------



## diesel_sipper (Feb 22, 2018)

IIRC it is 31347. Check out the obd11 thread on here. A ton of info.


----------



## crusai (Aug 15, 2019)

diesel_sipper said:


> IIRC it is 31347. Check out the obd11 thread on here. A ton of info.


thank you, it works!


----------



## Tim K (Jan 31, 2001)

Got my OBD11 yesterday and made a lot of tweaks...

Convenience:
--------
Tear Drop wipe front
tear drop wipe rear
allow windows to roll up after door open and ignition off
wireless comfort open/closing (keyfob window control)
- plus change sunroof to slide open instead of tilt
A/C recirculation memory (remembers recirc/fresh air setting)
allow keyfob to work while car running

Driving:
---------
adaptive lane tracking
persistent high beam assist
- trying to find settings to adjust speed threshold for high beam assist
improve throttle response - will do some testing to see if it does anything

Digital cockpit / Infotainment:
---------------------------------
unblock infotainment menus while moving
DRL control from menu
change digital cockpit background
change gauge cluster style
Add color options to gauge cluster and infotainment


----------



## arkitect06 (Mar 11, 2018)

Anyone got the tilt down mirror feature to work on a 2019 SE w/Tech?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 5ab5 (Apr 6, 2019)

ice4life said:


> This was added to OBD11 for a particular reason: For 2019, all VWs with a 360 cam default to the backup camera in reverse due to new regulations. The 2018 did not do this and the change has had people crazy. So you can re-code the module to go back to the way it was last year. I will be doing this to the Arteon soon.


Were you able to do this successfully?


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

5ab5 said:


> Were you able to do this successfully?


No, it appears the module will not allow the change even with security access confirmed.


----------



## 5ab5 (Apr 6, 2019)

ice4life said:


> No, it appears the module will not allow the change even with security access confirmed.


Thanks - I've been fiddling around with OBD11 too but haven't found any coding or adaptions to help with this. This is the biggest pet peeve of mine with Atlas at this point


----------



## bales9er (Oct 15, 2019)

Does using OBDeleven void warranty if something computer related happens?


----------



## diesel_sipper (Feb 22, 2018)

They would have to prove that whatever change you did was the cause of the defective part failing.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

bales9er said:


> Does using OBDeleven void warranty if something computer related happens?





diesel_sipper said:


> They would have to prove that whatever change you did was the cause of the defective part failing.


A dealer/corporate can track coding history in ODIS, and each time you make any change it is recorded to the appropriate control module. Having said that, yes it often has to be related to the failed part. For example, people activate certain lighting functions that are not activated on the US AFS headlamps on the Tig/Golf/Arteon. If your projector suddenly fails, you bet your bottom dollar they are going to scan 09 and discover you messed with it. Just saying.


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

Logic would dictate that if you screw around with the system using OBDEleven and cause an issue with a system you messed with, you are paying the dealer to get it back to the original condition. There is just no way a dealer is going to say "sorry, but we can't cover that driveshaft b/c you did urban joke tails". It's just common sense. I've changed a ton of stuff on my VWs with OBDEleven with both vehicles having minor things fixed under warranty with no drama. The dealer just doens't care or even look for this unless as mentioned above, they suspect a change you made could have caused the issue. I've not seen any of hte common mods with OBDEleven that could cause any issues if you follow the step-by-step directions on what to change.


----------



## Hfqkhal (Oct 14, 2018)

When I was at the dealer for Nav taking a long time to load on the instruments cluster. I was honest and told him/them that I have made OBDELEVEN changes and what they were. The response was the worse case scenario is that they flash the system and me having to do it over and if that is ok with me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

Hfqkhal said:


> When I was at the dealer for Nav taking a long time to load on the instruments cluster. I was honest and told him/them that I have made OBDELEVEN changes and what they were. The response was the worse case scenario is that they flash the system and me having to do it over and if that is ok with me.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I had some service campaign work done where they uploaded new software and I had to do all my infotainment and dash control unit mods again, no biggie.

What changes would have caused slow Nav loading?


----------



## Hfqkhal (Oct 14, 2018)

KarstGeo said:


> I had some service campaign work done where they uploaded new software and I had to do all my infotainment and dash control unit mods again, no biggie.
> 
> What changes would have caused slow Nav loading?


What was causing it was the SD card that I had in the second slot. It seems the system was trying to read from both and causes a long delay in loading the maps. Once the card is removed all went back to normal. The Nav card can be used in with slot and after testing 2 cards in it seems the second slot is being read first at times. Regardless I took out the Second SD card as I used that for station art and left it in there 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dachman1 (Oct 2, 2011)

Tim K said:


> Got my OBD11 yesterday and made a lot of tweaks...
> 
> Convenience:
> --------
> ...


Hey Tim, just want to double check that you were able to get high beam assist to work on a '19 SEL (Non-Premium). This is what I have and I have not been able to get this one to work yet. Thanks.


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

dachman1 said:


> Hey Tim, just want to double check that you were able to get high beam assist to work on a '19 SEL (Non-Premium). This is what I have and I have not been able to get this one to work yet. Thanks.


Auto high beams (vehicle has to have front camera)

Adaptation

Control unit: 09 Central Electrics

Name: Fernlicht_assistent

Values: 

Erweiterte_Fernlichtsteuerung: 

Old value: AFS, Fernlicht ueber AFS

New value: AFS, FLA, Fernlicht ueber AFS

Long coding

Control unit: A5 Front Sensors Driver Assistance System

Values: 

AFS_coding_Light_Assist: 

Old value: no_Light_Assist

New value: High_Beam_Assist

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim K (Jan 31, 2001)

dachman1 said:


> Hey Tim, just want to double check that you were able to get high beam assist to work on a '19 SEL (Non-Premium). This is what I have and I have not been able to get this one to work yet. Thanks.


I have an SEL Premium so it worked for me. Can't speak on the non premium version.


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

Here is my current list of tweaks (combined for my Golf and Atlas):

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1hcYC5_FV7w_3sOUnw5TOvjc7e1xPADCi/view?usp=sharing

Front tear drop wipe
Rear tear drop wipe
Auto high beams
Gauge sweep
Refuel quantity
Compass
Comfort blink = 4
Fan speed in auto
Cornering lights dimming = 125 (max)
Convience opening/closing from remote
Comfort entry driver's side
Infotainment boot screen = R-Line
Unlock menus while driving
Windows up after car is off
DRL on/off in menu
Set inner tails to function as brake lights
Increase intensity of outer brake lights
Adaptive lane tracking
ACC overtaking assist
Enable key fob while car running
Consumption/range correction
Rear wiper interval
Turn off open door warning
Turn off seat belt warning


----------



## ey2001 (Dec 27, 2019)

Anyone successful code reverse tilt mirror on se with tech?


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

ey2001 said:


> Anyone successful code reverse tilt mirror on se with tech?


Won't work...mirror will dip but won't return to original position. Need the memory seats.

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## DallasLoneStar (Jan 2, 2020)

*Door open chime*

Does anyone know how to disable the super loud and annoying chime when you open the drivers door while the ignition is on?


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

DallasLoneStar said:


> Does anyone know how to disable the super loud and annoying chime when you open the drivers door while the ignition is on?


Turn off key-in/open door warning

Adaptation
Control unit: 17 Dash Board
Name: Ignition active message, actuator
Values: 
Old value: Driver door
New value: No display


----------



## DallasLoneStar (Jan 2, 2020)

Thank you!


----------



## gti330ex (Dec 19, 2013)

Curious if anyone has looked into:

1. Disable parking brake/switch from activating when driving/reversing w/ driver's door open? I'm used to opening my driver's door when reversing into tight/specific spots. 

2. Does anyone know if it's possible for the remote start to have a limit range (for safety) that can be altered/increased via OBD11?


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

gti330ex said:


> Curious if anyone has looked into:
> 
> 1. Disable parking brake/switch from activating when driving/reversing w/ driver's door open? I'm used to opening my driver's door when reversing into tight/specific spots.
> 
> 2. Does anyone know if it's possible for the remote start to have a limit range (for safety) that can be altered/increased via OBD11?


Googled "obdeleven parking brake door open" Have a read for a possible solution.

https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthr...-disable-auto-parking-brake-when-door-is-open

For 2 - there is a service that can be performed at the dealer to fix this. Someone on one of Atlas FB pages posted the detailed service invoice which could be handed to another dealer to remedy it.

Happy searching!


----------



## gti330ex (Dec 19, 2013)

KarstGeo said:


> Googled "obdeleven parking brake door open" Have a read for a possible solution.
> 
> https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthr...-disable-auto-parking-brake-when-door-is-open
> 
> ...


I've seen that thread before ... nothing in there. 

Will check out the FB pages if something like that is out there. Ty


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

diesel_sipper said:


> They would have to prove that whatever change you did was the cause of the defective part failing.


Sure, they have to show that the change caused the issue but they can certainly deny your claim regardless then it will fall on you to deal with it which by taking VW to court and they have more/better lawyers than you. Most of the time yes, a simple convo and some pushing should sort out most of this..."there is no way my gauge sweep tweak caused my transmission to fail". I don't think I've ever read of any of the VCDS/OBDEleven changes causing anyone to hvae a warranty claim denied.


----------



## SilverShareHolder (Mar 18, 2019)

Is there any reason to get ODBeleven next gen pro vs the original ODBeleven pro? I see the next gen is supposed to have a faster processor but wonder how much that will matter. Does one perform better? What's everyone's suggestion? I'm seeing about $80 for the original vs $150 for the next gen pro

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim K (Jan 31, 2001)

For $70 less I can deal with the 15 seconds of load time on the original....


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

Tim K said:


> For $70 less I can deal with the 15 seconds of load time on the original....


100%


----------



## SilverShareHolder (Mar 18, 2019)

Tim K said:


> For $70 less I can deal with the 15 seconds of load time on the original....


That's what I was thinking but wanted to be sure I wasn't missing something before making my purchase. Thanks guys!

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TWs/VW (Jan 9, 2019)

*EPB when Driver's Door Opens*



gti330ex said:


> I've seen that thread before ... nothing in there.
> 
> Will check out the FB pages if something like that is out there. Ty


I think the following adaptation channel may affect the EPB behavior when the diver's door is opened, still experimenting...

*SA* 37203

03-ABS Brakes >channel IDE03493-Driver door status >activated/not activated

TW


----------



## DallasLoneStar (Jan 2, 2020)

KarstGeo said:


> Turn off key-in/open door warning
> 
> Adaptation
> Control unit: 17 Dash Board
> ...


I performed this adaptation, but I still get the loud alarm sound when I open the driver's door with the engine running. Any idea how to turn that off?


----------



## Nasdamus (Mar 21, 2020)

I've also performed the adaption but still get the engine running message and alert. I've got a 2020 SEL Premium and most the others stuck. It's my #1 annoyance, it's so loud!


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

KurSELPremium said:


> I totally agree. I like the history option. Getting more familiar, enabled a couple of menus so my passenger can enter POI in Nav system while car is moving, change sound settings (balance, sub woofer settings, etc.). Now studying Huge list of options (available in history/ backup) to see if there are other tweaks I may want to try.


How do we enable all menu options while driving?
thx
cheers


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

RyanA3 said:


> How do we enable all menu options while driving?
> thx
> cheers


Here is a link to all my mods/instructions - it's listed here.

https://drive.google.com/open?id=1wMSDN_RHhzDwcaolOdMHIKRAEwKLTO5l

https://drive.google.com/open?id=1P18Lfpt2Pp66IwaKghAEC9RUvAsk90dh


----------



## Genro757 (Mar 24, 2020)

KarstGeo said:


> RyanA3 said:
> 
> 
> > How do we enable all menu options while driving?
> ...


Did you have any issues pop up with your intermittent and rain sensing wipers as well as a warning popping up for a brake light inop when you coded for Urban Joke? My vehicle is a ‘19 SEL 4Motion.


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

Nope

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Genro757 (Mar 24, 2020)

KarstGeo said:


> Nope
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


Thanks, only reason I asked is I keep getting an intermittment warning light on the infotainment that I have a bulb out (even though I have LED tails) and found out during recent weather here that my rain sensing and intermittenent wipers arent functioning correctly. I believe I may have bad hardware as opposed to something coding related. Thanks again.


----------



## sidewinder1 (May 12, 2020)

does this actually change the ambient lighting colors? also is it possible to change the colors of the digital dash based on driving mode?



Tim K said:


>


----------



## moveingfaster (Oct 4, 2006)

*Murrow down in reverse*

Hello, 

I’m new to the Volkswagen Atlas but not Volkswagen. I’m wondering if anyone figured out how to get the Side mirror to dip in reverse? I’m coming from a Tiguan and this would be a great help for New York wife. 

Thank you in advance. 

Paul


----------



## *DesertFox* (Sep 26, 2017)

moveingfaster said:


> Hello,
> 
> I’m new to the Volkswagen Atlas but not Volkswagen. I’m wondering if anyone figured out how to get the Side mirror to dip in reverse? I’m coming from a Tiguan and this would be a great help for New York wife.
> 
> ...


I believe the feature is available if you have folding mirrors. If you do, select the passenger mirror with the mirror knob and put the car in reverse. Check your owner's manual.


----------



## moveingfaster (Oct 4, 2006)

*DesertFox* said:


> I believe the feature is available if you have folding mirrors. If you do, select the passenger mirror with the mirror knob and put the car in reverse. Check your owner's manual.


Unfortunately I don’t have the folding mirrors, however I was able to code this on my 2015 GTI that didn’t have the folding mirrors. I’m hoping to find a way on the Atlas. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mhjett (Oct 16, 2000)

*DesertFox* said:


> I believe the feature is available if you have folding mirrors. If you do, select the passenger mirror with the mirror knob and put the car in reverse. Check your owner's manual.


No, you don't need folding mirrors -- my SEL has this feature. Put the mirror selector switch to "R" and the right mirror dips in reverse. Full details are in the owner's manual.


----------



## moveingfaster (Oct 4, 2006)

mhjett said:


> No, you don't need folding mirrors -- my SEL has this feature. Put the mirror selector switch to "R" and the right mirror dips in reverse. Full details are in the owner's manual.


I know how it works however it doesn’t work on my SE with tech. I know it needs to be coded but I can’t located the correct code. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arkitect06 (Mar 11, 2018)

moveingfaster said:


> I know how it works however it doesn’t work on my SE with tech. I know it needs to be coded but I can’t located the correct code.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have a SE Tech as well. I coded it and it doesn’t work because we don’t have the memory module. The mirror will tilt in reverse but will not return to it’s original position at speed.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arkitect06 (Mar 11, 2018)

arkitect06 said:


> I have a SE Tech as well. I coded it and it doesn’t work because we don’t have the memory module. The mirror will tilt in reverse but will not return to it’s original position at speed.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I tried both of these to get it to work so YMMV, good luck:

https://forum.obdeleven.com/thread/167/golf-mk7-coding-adaptations

Folding Right Mirror in Rear
Select Control unit 52 (Türelektr. Beifahr.)
Control unit Long Coding 
Byte 04
Bit 2-Activate
Bit 3-Activate
Select Control unit 09 (Central Electrics)
Access Code 31347
Adaptation
(15) Access Control 2-Spiegelabsenkung bei Rueckwaertsfahrt
Value=Active
(20) Access Control 2-Menuesteuerung Spiegelabsenkung
Value=Active


https://www.golfmk7.com/forums/index.php?threads/obdeleven.328037/page-160#post-6789771

MIRROR DIP ON REVERSE

check that the car has mirror memory module fitted - see post# 2392 (below)

First - change code in Door Module 
1. Select "Passenger Door Electronics Passenger Side"
2. Select "coding"
3. Change 2 x settings as per screen below



Second - Set up Central electronics unit
1. Select "central electrics" module
2. Select "security access"
3. Enter the magic number "31347"
4. Select "adaptation"
5. If you have an earlier version module, search for "Access control 2" and if you have a later version module search for "Spiegelverstellung"
6. Select "Menuesteuerung Spiegelabsenkung" and set value to "active"
7. Select "Spiegelabsenkung bei Rueckwaertsfahrt" and set value to "active"

Third - Complete In-Car Procedure (2 x steps)
Enable mirror lowering on Menu
1. Press CAR button on MIB escutcheon plate
2. Select "setup" on lower RHS of MIB screen (looks like cogs)
3. Scroll-down and select "Mirrors and Wipers"
4. Place tick in "Lower while Reversing" box
5. Exit all screens

Store the reverse position, 
1. put the mirror selector switch to passenger side position. This is "L" for cars in USA and "R for UK/Aussie cars - which have the steering wheel on the correct side 
2. put the car in reverse (hand brake on) 
3. adjust passenger mirror position to see the curb and wheels
4. Remove the car from reverse position and wait a few seconds - You have it memorized.
5. Turn-off the ignition - the mirror should return to normal position 

Note:in normal use, the switch for the mirror MUST be in the "passenger" side setting (i.e. "L" for American cars) and the passenger side mirror won't return to normal position until the car attains a certain speed (about 10 kms/hr) - if there is a memory module installed.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## moveingfaster (Oct 4, 2006)

arkitect06 said:


> I tried both of these to get it to work so YMMV, good luck:
> 
> https://forum.obdeleven.com/thread/167/golf-mk7-coding-adaptations
> 
> ...


Did it work for you?


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

arkitect06 said:


> I have a SE Tech as well. I coded it and it doesn’t work because we don’t have the memory module. The mirror will tilt in reverse but will not return to it’s original position at speed.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This.

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## arkitect06 (Mar 11, 2018)

moveingfaster said:


> Did it work for you?


The mirror will tilt in reverse but will not return to it’s original position at speed. You will have to manually adjust your mirror every time you use this feature.
I did not find it worth it to have to adjust the passenger mirror after every time I go into reverse. 
That memory feature is reserved for the upper trims so I understood going in that I would not have all the comfort features of the upper trims. 
OBDEleven has added some nice features which is great but still have to pay to play to get some of the others.

Hope that helps.


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

arkitect06 said:


> The mirror will tilt in reverse but will not return to it’s original position at speed. You will have to manually adjust your mirror every time you use this feature.
> I did not find it worth it to have to adjust the passenger mirror after every time I go into reverse.
> That memory feature is reserved for the upper trims so I understood going in that I would not have all the comfort features of the upper trims.
> OBDEleven has added some nice features which is great but still have to pay to play to get some of the others.
> ...


This is a v. popular question - simple googling of "VCDS" or "OBDEleven" and "mirror dip" yield tons of info/posts. As you said - you need the control module for hte mirrors that allows it to save it's home position else it will dip then not return to teh correct location. I *think* unless you have the SEL or above and get the memory seats, you can't get this to work correctly.


----------



## Tim K (Jan 31, 2001)

sidewinder1 said:


> does this actually change the ambient lighting colors? also is it possible to change the colors of the digital dash based on driving mode?


It changes the colors on the digital dash and the infotainment system. The LED trim lighting is only white in the Atlas not multicolor. As far as I know there is no way to code the colors (or anything else) to change with drive mode. You can set different colors for different drivers though.


----------



## mhjett (Oct 16, 2000)

KarstGeo said:


> This is a v. popular question - simple googling of "VCDS" or "OBDEleven" and "mirror dip" yield tons of info/posts. As you said - you need the control module for hte mirrors that allows it to save it's home position else it will dip then not return to teh correct location. I *think* unless you have the SEL or above and get the memory seats, you can't get this to work correctly.


Interesting, thanks for the info. I didn't know that certain trims had the dip feature but don't return to the home position. Seems odd. If these cars don't have a "memory module," how do they remember the dip position?


----------



## Genro757 (Mar 24, 2020)

Tim K said:


> Got my OBD11 yesterday and made a lot of tweaks...
> 
> Convenience:
> --------
> ...


What is the coding/adaptation to "Add color options to gauge cluster and infotainment"?


----------



## gti330ex (Dec 19, 2013)

TWs/VW said:


> I think the following adaptation channel may affect the EPB behavior when the diver's door is opened, still experimenting...
> 
> *SA* 37203
> 
> ...


Thanks! I haven't made any changes yet or gotten time to play around with it. For gods sake we haven't even used carplay yet and we had the car since December - lol. The auto handbrake gets me every time, even when not reversing - so annoying. Hearing and feeling the car squat is ridiculous. It will just wear out some component prematurely.


----------



## mdtony (Mar 3, 2008)

*Driving assist while connected to auxiliary lights*

I don't tow, but I use a large hitch mounted Thule platform bike rack. I put some led lights on the back of the rack, which connect to the trailer light port to provide brake and turn signal lights for when I carry bikes which partially block my lights. 
I realized that when you plug them in certain driving assist features shut off. Anyway to change this with OBDeleven? Thanks


----------



## Tim K (Jan 31, 2001)

Genro757 said:


> What is the coding/adaptation to "Add color options to gauge cluster and infotainment"?


Change the “digital cockpit” background visuals to a carbon-fibre style: [WORKING]
1). On Select Control Module screen, click "Select"
2). Select “17-Instruments”
3). Select “Adaptation - 10”, click “Channel” list
4). Scroll down channel list about 15% and find the below 1 channel:
IDE02489-Display depiction
( change “Stored value” {Version 1} to -> “New value” {Version 3}, then click “Do it!” )

Change the “digital cockpit” style: [WORKING]
1). On Select Control Module screen, click "Select"
2). Select “17-Instruments”
3). Select “Adaptation - 10”, click “Channel” list
4). Scroll down channel list to end and find the below 1 channel:
ENG153766-Tube_version
( change “Stored value” {variant_0} to -> “New value” {variant_4}, then click “Do it!” )
Note: from “variant_0” to “variant_4” have different style, after from “variant_5” to “variant_F” nothing change

Set ambient light color function: [WORKING]
(Security access 31347 is required)
1). On Select Control Module screen, click "Select"
2). Select “09-Cent. Elect.”
3). Select “Security Access - 16”, enter the access key: 31347, click "Do it!"
4). Select “Adaptation - 10”, click “Channel” list
5). Scroll down channel list and find the below 1 channel:
IDE09732-ENG133384-Interior light: light configuration-Ambient_Farbliste_HMI
( change “Stored value” {not active} to -> “New value” {active}, then click “Do it!” )
IDE09731-ENG125017-Int. light: 2nd generation-Instrumententafelbeleuchtung mehrfarbig
( change “Stored value” {not active} to -> “New value” {active}, then click “Do it!” )
6). Then you can go this web site (https://www.rapidtables.com/web/color/RGB_Color.html) to pick what you like color’s “R-G-B” value set as “new value” for the below channel (max 10 colors):
IDE*****-ENG******-Ambient light color list-Rotwert Farbe 1 (R)
IDE*****-ENG******-Ambient light color list-Gruenwert Farbe 1 (G)
IDE*****-ENG******-Ambient light color list-Blauwert Farbe 1 (B)
IDE*****-ENG******-LIN Ambient light color list-Rotwert_Farbe_1_lin (R)
IDE*****-ENG******-LIN Ambient light color list-Gruenwert_Farbe_1_lin (G)
IDE*****-ENG******-LIN Ambient light color list-Blauwert_Farbe_1_lin6 (B)
The above 6 channel for the 1st color, then you can set 2nd color with “*************Farbe 2”, and 3rd color with “***********Farbe 3”, ……, until to 10th color.
7). Last step, very very very important !!!
After this done, you need shut off the vehicle ignition power and waiting the digital cockpit screen totally off(nothing display), then turn the vehicle ignition on, turn on MIB unit, go “CAR” – “Setting” – “Ambient lighting”


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Genro757 said:


> What is the coding/adaptation to "Add color options to gauge cluster and infotainment"?


If you want 30 colors here’s my list. Some are courtesy of my little girl, she’s loves VW! I had 10 colors originally, but she was making more color requests. 

https://docs.google.com/file/d/1FWF...flVxpzU/edit?usp=docslist_api&filetype=msword


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DasJunk (Mar 5, 2012)

Does anyone know if there’s an ODB11 method to increase fan speed for the ventilated seats on the SEL-P? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arkitect06 (Mar 11, 2018)

*TURNING ON FOG LIGHTS W/ DRLs*

TURNING ON FOG LIGHTS W/ DRLs
1. 09 Central Electrics
2. Adaptations
3. Leuchte12NL LB45-Lichtfunktion B 12 
Old Value: not active
New value: Tagfahrlicht
4. Leuchte13NL RB5-Lichtfunktion B 13 
Old Value: not active
New Value: Tagfahrlicht


----------



## Tim K (Jan 31, 2001)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Genro757 said:
> 
> 
> > What is the coding/adaptation to "Add color options to gauge cluster and infotainment"?
> ...



I had 10 but quickly realized I never use more than 3 so I dropped to around 5


----------



## Genro757 (Mar 24, 2020)

Thanks much...great write up!!! Can't wait to do this later this evening!


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Genro757 said:


> Thanks much...great write up!!! Can't wait to do this later this evening!


You’re welcome! Hope it helps!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

I have an old Ross Tec vcds. To upgrade to a version that works with the Atlas it is a discounted price of $150.

At $80, does OBD11 do everything the vcds does??


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

speed51133! said:


> I have an old Ross Tec vcds. To upgrade to a version that works with the Atlas it is a discounted price of $150.
> 
> At $80, does OBD11 do everything the vcds does??


Yes just a learning curve if you’re used to VCDS. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

i am more interested in code reading. I know vcds displays all the very specific and unique codes VW uses. OBD11 does as well??


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Yes you can see long coding and change hex values. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zenia (Feb 8, 2015)

*Remote start time*

Hello Atlas people
Is anyone knows how to prolong a running time for remote start from 10 minutes to 15 or so?
I have a 2019 SE with Tech
Any help will be really appreciated 
Thank you in advanced


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Zenia said:


> Hello Atlas people
> Is anyone knows how to prolong a running time for remote start from 10 minutes to 15 or so?
> I have a 2019 SE with Tech
> Any help will be really appreciated
> Thank you in advanced


10 minutes is max, hard coded. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zenia (Feb 8, 2015)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> 10 minutes is max, hard coded.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh Ok
Thank you a quick respond


----------



## SeltzTech (Jul 28, 2020)

*Need help with 2021!*

So I purchased the OBD11, inserted to OBD, turn the acc power on, did the app for the gauge sweep, turned the power off the car, removed the OBD11. Went to turn on the car on and NOTHING. So I then turned the car off put the OBD11 back in to make sure it was active and it was. Any help would be greatly appreciated, I have a 2021 Atlas SEL.


----------



## Hfqkhal (Oct 14, 2018)

You need to wait for the electrics in the car to completely shutdown. So shut it off, leave it for a minute and when you see the dashboard goes off then try again. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

SeltzTech said:


> So I purchased the OBD11, inserted to OBD, turn the acc power on, did the app for the gauge sweep, turned the power off the car, removed the OBD11. Went to turn on the car on and NOTHING. So I then turned the car off put the OBD11 back in to make sure it was active and it was. Any help would be greatly appreciated, I have a 2021 Atlas SEL.


Also be aware gauge sweep on the AID only shows up in certain situations. If you open up the door and immediately turn on the car nothing. It’s an immediate change. 

https://youtu.be/JobS3afR4jA


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SeltzTech (Jul 28, 2020)

Hfqkhal said:


> You need to wait for the electrics in the car to completely shutdown. So shut it off, leave it for a minute and when you see the dashboard goes off then try again.


I tried that too, I checked the adaptation as well to make sure it was active and it wasn't the app. I turns off the vehicle and left and let it sit for a few mins before I returned and nothing...I must be doing something wrong.


----------



## Hfqkhal (Oct 14, 2018)

Did you keep pressing and get the feedback from the app that it is done 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SeltzTech (Jul 28, 2020)

Hfqkhal said:


> Did you keep pressing and get the feedback from the app that it is done



Yes I held the little green check button until it said done and my credits went down.


----------



## Justin7983 (Nov 18, 2008)

Anyone know how to disable the “Caution: Engine Running” warning and beep when you open the door with the engine on? I tried the method described here but it doesn’t work. Wanted to see if anyone else had any luck. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chuck_IV (May 21, 2020)

So maybe I missed it here, but at the VW Atlas forums, I came across a video that was posted where the person mentioned changing the traction on the 4 motion that made it feel a little more like AWD. It was 

22 - All Wheel Drive
Adaptation
Acoustic measure wiring logic
Change from Standard to Increased Traction

I tried it and it does feel like I get more push from the rear than normal. The question is, what effect with this have on my mpg.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Around 2 mpg 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chuck_IV (May 21, 2020)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Around 2 mpg
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Have you done the mod? If so, do you notice enough if a difference to warrant keeping it set? I haven't done much driving with it yet.


----------



## SeltzTech (Jul 28, 2020)

So I did some digging in the OBDeleven forum and the device will not work on VW vehicles from 2020 and onward. VW's new Vehicle Diagnostic Protection(SFD) is thought to be the culprit.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Chuck_IV said:


> Have you done the mod? If so, do you notice enough if a difference to warrant keeping it set? I haven't done much driving with it yet.


Yes I’ve performed this mod. I like it, but I’m planning to only turn it on during winter months. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

Chuck_IV said:


> So maybe I missed it here, but at the VW Atlas forums, I came across a video that was posted where the person mentioned changing the traction on the 4 motion that made it feel a little more like AWD. It was
> 
> 22 - All Wheel Drive
> Adaptation
> ...


Have a read here, I 've done a bunch of work/logging on this and the data don't seem to point to it doing a thing. Post #118.

https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?9279347-Haldex-SW-tune-vs-Increased-Traction-tweak/page5


----------



## Chuck_IV (May 21, 2020)

KarstGeo said:


> Chuck_IV said:
> 
> 
> > So maybe I missed it here, but at the VW Atlas forums, I came across a video that was posted where the person mentioned changing the traction on the 4 motion that made it feel a little more like AWD. It was
> ...


I do feel something different and I don’t believe it is a placebo effect. 

This is kind of along the same lines as the accelerator change. Some say it is a placebo effect, but I felt a change(albeit subtle) and when my wife, after driving it and having zero knowledge of me doing anything or even buying an OBDEleven, asked me if I maybe left the truck in sport mode, I’ll take it as being more than a simple placebo effect.


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

Chuck_IV said:


> I do feel something different and I don’t believe it is a placebo effect.
> 
> This is kind of along the same lines as the accelerator change. Some say it is a placebo effect, but I felt a change(albeit subtle) and when my wife, after driving it and having zero knowledge of me doing anything or even buying an OBDEleven, asked me if I maybe left the truck in sport mode, I’ll take it as being more than a simple placebo effect.


I'll say it again and again in these threads - someone needs to log something that shows the change for science! At least with the Haldex one, it's certainly plausible in terms of the right control unit, the naming, etc. I just don't see any differences in terms of the amount of power transfer or "quickness" of the engagement of the Haldex pump. My hypothesis is that it's changing something to do with the engagement while slowing down/braking/coasting but I don't have the data to back that yet. Most of the naming conventions in that module have to do with sound such as: "acoustic measure", "anti-impact driver", "anti-hum", "suppress anti-droning action". Maybe someone will figure it out one of these days! How nice it would be to speak to the VW engineer(s) in charge of this kind of thing vs. guessing and going on "I think I feel it doing XYZ".

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iixp1znt1rU&t=186s

On the supposed accelerator one....have you read up on this? The data are pretty good here and you can actually see what's going on in the video:

https://youtu.be/8jxsqdbrBrY

Check post #79 for a good summary but take the time to read through the thread, lots of good info including someone who thinks this was doing something, logged it, and it just was him giving it more gas. Also some graphs I did from someone with a pedal tuner box to show what that looks like vs. the other supposed change.

https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthr...rect-throttle-quot-VCDS-OBDEleven-tweak/page3


----------



## mhjett (Oct 16, 2000)

Just as an aside, I wonder if a more aggressive Haldex setting puts more wear or stress on the fluid and would justify more frequent Haldex oil changes. 

My 4Motion is in the factory setting and it seems to me that I can already feel some push or shove from the rear axle and/or less strain on the front wheels than you'd expect from 266 lb-ft, so I'm not sure I personally see a reason to dial up the Haldex setting.


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

mhjett said:


> Just as an aside, I wonder if a more aggressive Haldex setting puts more wear or stress on the fluid and would justify more frequent Haldex oil changes.
> 
> My 4Motion is in the factory setting and it seems to me that I can already feel some push or shove from the rear axle and/or less strain on the front wheels than you'd expect from 266 lb-ft, so I'm not sure I personally see a reason to dial up the Haldex setting.


B/c the Haldex works as you give it gas - it's not a "it has to slip then it sends power" - Haldex gen 5 has some predictive bits in its programming and if you watch the Haldex activity as you drive with OBDEleven, you can see it's active unless you are cruising or coasting/slowing down. So when you pull out and give it gas, the rear is getting power. The fluid in the Haldex is just acting as a hydraulic fluid that the pump pumps to apply pressure to the clutch so I suppose the more active the Haldex is the more the fluid breaks down but it's working most of the time anyway so even if this change does something it's not like it's going to significantly impact the fluid vs. the regular setting.


----------



## MK7GtiGuy (Feb 22, 2018)

*DRLS stay on with blinker*

Will this work with our cars? It keeps the DRL's on when turn signals are on. I have a Cross Sport but has anyone tried this on their Atlas? I used this coding for my MK7 GTI and it works for that.
Thanks! 



Avoid Dimming LED Lights when Blinking
Select Control unit 09 (Central Electrics)
Security access
Access Code 31347
Adaptation
(12)-Leuchte2SL VLB10-Lichtfunction E2
Select: not active
(12)-Leuchte3SL VRB21-Lichtfunction E3
Select: not active


----------



## arkitect06 (Mar 11, 2018)

MK7GtiGuy said:


> Will this work with our cars? It keeps the DRL's on when turn signals are on. I have a Cross Sport but has anyone tried this on their Atlas? I used this coding for my MK7 GTI and it works for that.
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> ...


Would this work on the Atlas (18-20) since the DRLs and the turn signals are the same light, just a color change?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MK7GtiGuy (Feb 22, 2018)

arkitect06 said:


> Would this work on the Atlas (18-20) since the DRLs and the turn signals are the same light, just a color change?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have no idea! I want to try it on my Cross Sport but have not had the time. My DRL and turn signal are different. I mean I think I'm just going to try it and if it doesn't work I'll just go back and change it.


----------



## Elitef (Sep 13, 2020)

Is there any way to have the sunroof shade close when the doors lock from the outside?


----------



## bfarley64 (Sep 29, 2020)

*OBDeleven next gen pro can't access all Atlas control unit modules*

I purchased a 2018 Atlas SEL R-line a couple weeks back. I've now purchased the next gen OBDeleven pro dongle to use with my Iphone. My original goal was to enable High Beam Assist. However, upon learning how to use the tool, I noticed that the OBDeleven was not reading all control units that are on this vehicle: A5, 2B, CA, D6 and D7. These control units are selected in the Gateway and are showing with a green background. However, when I do a full scan and dump of the data, none of these modules report any data. Also when I try to select any of this modules to program, it gives me an error: *Control unit not responding. Check ignition and try again*. I've tried all kinds of combinations of things to attempt to remedy this without any luck. Anyone else had this or similar issue and solved it?


----------



## gmitchell2 (Nov 11, 2016)

I tried to do the mod that stops the auto-start/stop. Has anyone had luck with it? If so, can you share directions?


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

gmitchell2 said:


> I tried to do the mod that stops the auto-start/stop. Has anyone had luck with it? If so, can you share directions?


What’s your model year?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gmitchell2 (Nov 11, 2016)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> What’s your model year?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


thanks, 2020


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

gmitchell2 said:


> thanks, 2020


Locked out of coding for 2020 models. Have to look into hardware to defeat. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zenia (Feb 8, 2015)

One wire you can take out from battery 
At least on 2019 model
System looking for 12v and more, if it's less this future is not activated or a/c is on low temp or heater on hi
Will try to take a picture of the correct wire later today 

Sent from my SM-N976V using Tapatalk


----------



## camaroz1985 (Mar 2, 2020)

Used mine to disable the auto start-stop. Worked well for a couple months, then yesterday when I came to a stop the engine shut off, and I got a message that said I had to manually restart the engine. Only happened once, but thought it was odd.


----------



## Zenia (Feb 8, 2015)

Like I promised before 
This is a wire which you can disconnect to disable auto start stop









Sent from my SM-N976V using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

camaroz1985 said:


> Used mine to disable the auto start-stop. Worked well for a couple months, then yesterday when I came to a stop the engine shut off, and I got a message that said I had to manually restart the engine. Only happened once, but thought it was odd.


That can happen even when enabled, the manual describes scenarios where this can happen. This isn’t a result of coding. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Need_a_VW (Nov 14, 2002)

Chuck_IV said:


> I do feel something different and I don’t believe it is a placebo effect.
> 
> This is kind of along the same lines as the accelerator change. Some say it is a placebo effect, but I felt a change(albeit subtle) and when my wife, after driving it and having zero knowledge of me doing anything or even buying an OBDEleven, asked me if I maybe left the truck in sport mode, I’ll take it as being more than a simple placebo effect.


I made this change about a month ago and something has definitely changed. Does feel that is in more of Sport mode setting. For me specifically my gear shifts are way smoother. Prior to the change my gear shift where hard under moderate acceleration...was going to take it in to have it looked at, but not after the change. My son drove the Atlas as well and feels there is a difference. Good or bad, I keeping the change for now.


----------



## Zenia (Feb 8, 2015)

I use Carista for all this changes. It's limited compared to OBDEleven but ok for now
I sow a FUEL CAPACITY CALIBRATION in Carista and its -12.8 liters 
Just wondering if anyone nows what to do with this to have proper information about our tank capacity 
Thank you









Sent from my SM-N976V using Tapatalk


----------



## Malofaro (Jan 1, 2021)

SeltzTech said:


> So I did some digging in the OBDeleven forum and the device will not work on VW vehicles from 2020 and onward. VW's new Vehicle Diagnostic Protection(SFD) is thought to be the culprit.


Has there been any updates on this? I have a 2021.5 Atlas and was wanting to unlock features using the OBDeleven.


----------



## Josecarlosc (Jan 12, 2021)

@Malofaro Just open the hood, it works, the SFD is not yet implemented on US cars


----------



## Frstrtdmac (Jan 23, 2021)

Anyone know of this will work with the cross sport even though technically it’s an atlas? I just bought a 2021


----------



## skydaman (Dec 16, 2005)

Zenia said:


> Like I promised before
> This is a wire which you can disconnect to disable auto start stopSent from my SM-N976V using Tapatalk


Thanks for this! After trying multiple ways to disable start/stop in obdeleven the start stop continued to function on my '21 until I unplugged this wire. 

Obdeleven is great for other stuff:

Removed seat belt warning
Unblocked infotainment menus while driving
Lowered the cold/ice temp warning
Remember heated wheel and seat settings
Comfort close sunroof
Throttle response
Add disable DRL option to menu
Change gauge color
Early adaptive lane tracking

Maybe I missed it but does anyone know how to turn off the "Engine running" warning when you open the drivers door?

I thought it might be this one, but didnt work:
Adaptation
Control unit: 17 Dash Board
Name: Ignition active message, actuator
Values: 
Old value: Driver door
New value: No display


----------



## Alpinweiss2 (Jan 9, 2017)

2021 Atlas. I want to enable the single-side parking lights. Has anyone accomplished this? I contacted the OBDeleven help desk and they could not help.  

🍺


----------



## CDNATLAS (Aug 24, 2020)

skydaman said:


> Thanks for this! After trying multiple ways to disable start/stop in obdeleven the start stop continued to function on my '21 until I unplugged this wire.
> 
> Obdeleven is great for other stuff:
> 
> ...


Skydaman - would you mind sharing what you changed for "Unblocked infotainment menus while driving"? 

Thanks!


----------



## skydaman (Dec 16, 2005)

CDNATLAS said:


> Skydaman - would you mind sharing what you changed for "Unblocked infotainment menus while driving"?
> 
> Thanks!


Removes the popup on all the menus that say "this cannot be used while driving", there's a bunch of them to change 20-30 under the selection below:

1/ Select Control Unit: 5F Information Control Unit
2/ Select Adaptations
3/ Select Locked menu contents
4/ Change everything that is "blocked" to "non_blocked."


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Alpinweiss2 said:


> 2021 Atlas. I want to enable the single-side parking lights. Has anyone accomplished this? I contacted the OBDeleven help desk and they could not help.


I’m going to see if what I did with the Tiguan I had will translate over. Just picked up an Atlas last night after trading in, and I love and need SSPL. My mod doc for the former Tiguan is in my signature (need to add : and the . to access) and has the steps and variations used. Hoping it translates easily since it’s the same platform. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Anyone go into 4B Long Coding and enable Highway lights on their Atlas? 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mnoury (Aug 12, 2016)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Anyone go into 4B Long Coding and enable Highway lights on their Atlas?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes I did









Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

[mention]mnoury [/mention]did you have to run Basic Settings after enabling? When you get to past 68 mph do you see the beam lengthen?

I see you have AFS enabled and others enabled that I wouldn’t expect to work, since the Atlas doesn’t have headlights that move with steering input. I know with rain light on the Tiguan I just traded in the driver side light would swivel inward and down (noticeable with fog). 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim K (Jan 31, 2001)

Alpinweiss2 said:


> 2021 Atlas. I want to enable the single-side parking lights. Has anyone accomplished this? I contacted the OBDeleven help desk and they could not help.
> 
> 🍺


Is that the function that uses the puddle lamps on the mirror to illuminate the curb side while parking? If so I've been unable to get that to work on my 19 SEL Premium. I don't remember if the option was missing or if it just wouldn't "go through" when I tried. I think I couldn't get the change to save and none of the passwords worked.


----------



## mnoury (Aug 12, 2016)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> [mention]mnoury [/mention]did you have to run Basic Settings after enabling? When you get to past 68 mph do you see the beam lengthen?
> 
> I see you have AFS enabled and others enabled that I wouldn’t expect to work, since the Atlas doesn’t have headlights that move with steering input. I know with rain light on the Tiguan I just traded in the driver side light would swivel inward and down (noticeable with fog).
> 
> ...


Basic settings is required after enablement.

Actually I didn't notice it working.

Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


----------



## bboshart (Aug 6, 2012)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> [mention]mnoury [/mention]did you have to run Basic Settings after enabling? When you get to past 68 mph do you see the beam lengthen?
> 
> I see you have AFS enabled and others enabled that I wouldn’t expect to work, since the Atlas doesn’t have headlights that move with steering input. I know with rain light on the Tiguan I just traded in the driver side light would swivel inward and down (noticeable with fog).
> 
> ...


My ‘21 SEL-P headlights move with steering inputs, adjust height to load and do the “dance” when starting up.

That said, if that option is for DLA (dynamic light assist) it won’t work as our headlights don’t have the many configurable leds that can partially mask some light while keeping full beams on. Ours are either an off or on full beams.


----------



## Tim K (Jan 31, 2001)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Anyone go into 4B Long Coding and enable Highway lights on their Atlas?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't think it will do anything. Highway lights automatically raise the level of the headlights above a certain speed. I am pretty sure it requires self leveling headlights. Ours (2019) don't have those. Seems like it is intended for Audi's with xenon headlamps driving on the autobahn based on the speed settings (140kmph/90mph). Not sure if the newer Atlases work?


----------



## mnoury (Aug 12, 2016)

Tim K said:


> I don't think it will do anything. Highway lights automatically raise the level of the headlights above a certain speed. I am pretty sure it requires self leveling headlights. Ours (2019) don't have those. Seems like it is intended for Audi's with xenon headlamps driving on the autobahn based on the speed settings (140kmph/90mph). Not sure if the newer Atlases work?


My 2019 SEL Middle East specs have self leveling.

Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

bboshart said:


> My ‘21 SEL-P headlights move with steering inputs, adjust height to load and do the “dance” when starting up.
> 
> That said, if that option is for DLA (dynamic light assist) it won’t work as our headlights don’t have the many configurable leds that can partially mask some light while keeping full beams on. Ours are either an off or on full beams.


2019 doesn’t have a startup sequence to check the lighting systems. They just come on and no swivel from steering wheel inputs but curious if some features like Highway lights and Dynamical Low Beams will work since they aren’t influenced by headlight movement via steering wheel inputs. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Tim K said:


> Is that the function that uses the puddle lamps on the mirror to illuminate the curb side while parking? If so I've been unable to get that to work on my 19 SEL Premium. I don't remember if the option was missing or if it just wouldn't "go through" when I tried. I think I couldn't get the change to save and none of the passwords worked.












Single side parking lights turns on the parking lights front and back (not shown) so cars can see you better during street parking and parallel parking. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim K (Jan 31, 2001)

mnoury said:


> My 2019 SEL Middle East specs have self leveling.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


Interesting. North American spec Atlases, at least pre 2021, only had static LED.


----------



## Alpinweiss2 (Jan 9, 2017)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Single side parking lights turns on the parking lights front and back (not shown) so cars can see you better during street parking and parallel parking.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, this is exactly the feature I would like to enable. My Atlas turn signal stalk has the "P<" icon on it, so I think it may be enabled in some other markets. But the Atlas (aka Teramont) is not really sold through normal channels in Europe, so I am not certain this is possible.

I had hoped to get the technical people at OBDeleven to add this capability to their list of shortcuts. So far, this has not happened. 

🍺


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Alpinweiss2 said:


> Yes, this is exactly the feature I would like to enable. My Atlas turn signal stalk has the "P
> I had hoped to get the technical people at OBDeleven to add this capability to their list of shortcuts. So far, this has not happened.


I plan to figure it out from the work done on the Tiguan. Nice thing is both being MQB platform should translate. If anyone wants to look at my doc that I’m building out based upon my Tiguan doc I have the various methods/management for SSPL, you can find the link in my signature. I plan to tackle it this weekend, but anyone is welcome to get a head start. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Ok, so got the fronts working for single side parking light. Just think I have the wrong selection for the rear lights. Anyone know the correct Luechte value for left and right outer rear tails? Or by chance any ROW Atlas owner that has Single Side Parking Lights able to share their 09 admaps? I’d love to pour through them to see what I can find. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Ok for Single Side Parking light I believe I found the issue as to why the rears don’t light up. Thinking through this the rear of an Atlas behaves differently than a Tiguan. For the Tiguan the outer rear tail not only is the brake light but it acts as the turn signal. Well the Atlas has separate amber turn signals so for the coding of BR20 LA71 and BR21 RC8 just need to be on when necessary and to act as a brake light. If you look at Dimmwert AB the lights are set to 127. As Lichtfunktion A 20 and Lichtfunktion A 21 are the Brake Lights. If you use Lichtfunktion F 20 and F 21 respectively for SSPL the Dimmwert for EF is set to 0. If set to 127 I expect this function to work. It’s late so don’t have the opportunity to change, but thinking through this is the issue as why those that have tried to get SSPL to work only see the front lights active but not the rears. I’ve provided good, clean admaps that helped me think this through. Now just time to test. 

[mention]Savvv [/mention]what do you think?



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

I expect the coding in OBD11 to look like this:

Coding should go as follows:

9 Central Electronics
Security code 31347

Adaptations

Find Aussenlicht_uebergreifend go to
Parklicht ueber LSS aktiviert == one-sided 
Then slide to change. 

Go back to lights and go to 

Leuchte20BR LA71-Lichtfunktion F 20 == Parklicht links (beidseitiges Parklicht aktiviert li & re)
Leuchte20BR LA71-Dimmwert EF from 0 to 127
Leuchte21BR RC8-Lichtfunktion F 21 == Parking light rechts
Leuchte21BR RC8-Dimmwert EF from 0 to 127

I expect this to be what is needed to enable SSPL. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Did it! Single Side Parking Light works with the coding I figured out!



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Will get night pics so everyone can see the front better. Will update my Atlas mod doc I’m building out (be cautious since I haven’t tested everything in the list, as it’s a copy from my Tiguan mod doc) with coding for SSPL. Now need to code for either time on or using energy management to control how long SSPL stays on when in use. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim K (Jan 31, 2001)

On a similar note has anyone managed to get the puddle lamps to turn on when parking to illuminate the curb? I tried it before but was never able to get it working.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Tim K said:


> On a similar note has anyone managed to get the puddle lamps to turn on when parking to illuminate the curb? I tried it before but was never able to get it working.


The coding works, but you have to have the car in reverse. Do overhead view on your MIB and you’ll see them or when in reverse just put your hand under your side view mirror and you’ll see the light on your hand. 

Got this feedback on the Tiguan forum when coded. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

[mention]Tim K [/mention]here’s the coding and in my prior doc I added the image so people can see. 


Enable Mirror LED Light for night parking*

Module 09
Security Access - 31347
Adaptation
Umfeldleuchte als Manoevrierleuchte
Set to Active
Module 6C
Coding
Manoeuvre_Light
Enable

*Viewable only with the Area View system and needs to be in reverse. See pic below showing illumination on the ground under the side view mirrors.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

All coding that has been done has a check next to it. These carry over from my 2019 Tiguan which most mods were performed in VCDS and translate over pretty easily. I will be updating with OBD11 nomenclature for clarity. Other items not coded need to be looked into. 

I hope this helps everyone. 

OBD11 Mods Atlas.docx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alpinweiss2 (Jan 9, 2017)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> All coding that has been done has a check next to it. These carry over from my 2019 Tiguan which most mods were performed in VCDS and translate over pretty easily. I will be updating with OBD11 nomenclature for clarity. Other items not coded need to be looked into.
> 
> I hope this helps everyone.
> 
> ...


Thank you very much for all of your work on this. I will try to set up the SSPL with my OBDeleven. I am definitely tuned in for updates.

I also have VagCom, but I still have the old cable, which I am told is not compatible with my 2021 Atlas.

🍺


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

You’re welcome! Yea, you need to the newer VAG-COM cable to access all the modules. Ran into the same issue after I got my Tiguan about 2 years ago. 

May try to determine coding for joker tails since I’ve been asked. Need to determine the Leuchte channel for the turn signals. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Here it is in action. 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mnoury (Aug 12, 2016)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Here it is in action.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Here in middle east we have it configured from factory

Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Yea that’s the difference between Rest of World (ROW) models and North American Region (NAR) models. We get shorted a lot here with features or little touches. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mnoury (Aug 12, 2016)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Yea that’s the difference between Rest of World (ROW) models and North American Region (NAR) models. We get shorted a lot here with features or little touches.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


For us here they don't enable the lane Assist although we have the A5 camera.

I had to enable it using Obdeleven

Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Yea I’ve seen that in other countries where they have ACC but no LKA. I coded mine to be Adaptive LKA so it doesn’t bounce it tracks more to the center and can steer itself. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mnoury (Aug 12, 2016)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Yea I’ve seen that in other countries where they have ACC but no LKA. I coded mine to be Adaptive LKA so it doesn’t bounce it tracks more to the center and can steer itself.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


We have the high led headlights
With self leveling

Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Yea that leaves a lot to be desired and not much can be done for NAR models when it comes to coding in 4B. May look to enabling Dynamical Low Beams since you can’t lower the speed where auto high beam kicks on anymore since 37 mph is hard coded. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bsamoul (Feb 5, 2021)

Hi all - does anyone know if it's possible to code the car to beep if you turn your blinker on if someone is in your blind spot rather than just have the mirror light blink?


----------



## Vorsprung (Mar 15, 2002)

Is there a way to change the ACC speed interval step from 1MPH to 5MPH per button press? My Touareg's CC step interval was at 5mph and I find this better.


----------



## *DesertFox* (Sep 26, 2017)

Vorsprung said:


> Is there a way to change the ACC speed interval step from 1MPH to 5MPH per button press? My Touareg's CC step interval was at 5mph and I find this better.


Press and hold the button it will jump by 5mph


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Anyone bump XDS from Normal to Medium? If so, did you keep the setting or go back to normal?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim K (Jan 31, 2001)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Anyone bump XDS from Normal to Medium? If so, did you keep the setting or go back to normal?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


XDS?


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zenia (Feb 8, 2015)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Anyone bump XDS from Normal to Medium? If so, did you keep the setting or go back to normal?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi Reihenmotor5
I try to do this :
Interior Lights Fade-out activation ✔

Module 09
Security Access - 31347
Adaptation
Search for Interior lighting - KL58 Einschalten mit Rampe
New Value: active

Noticed that this actually takes effect on my Euro switch, most noticeable with Fade On. As the interior lights fade off, the Euro switch fades on. In the videos below I turned off the interior lights to be seen better.

Video - Fade off
Video - Fade on

*Note if your switch is set to Auto only the switch is impacted by this mod. If you have your switch set to 0 when you manually change the setting you will see ambient lighting and the MIB lighting fade on and off. Cool effect.
But couldn't find where is it located under Module 09
I have a 2019 SE with Tech
Thank you


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

[mention]Zenia [/mention]go here:










I’ll be going through updating with OBD11 specific steps in my doc, as it’s a carry over from coding I did with my 2019 Tiguan and mostly with VCDS. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zenia (Feb 8, 2015)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> [mention]Zenia [/mention]go here:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Founded, changed 
Will try tomorrow morning how it's working 
Thank you very much for your help and time what you spend to put this list together 

Sent from my SM-N976V using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Under 09 found the following:

Kessy Bewegungsuberwachungldgeber which translates to Kessy Motion Monitoring Sensor

Think this might auto lock when you get close to the vehicle like the proximity auto unlock that’s available on Audi’s?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zenia (Feb 8, 2015)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Under 09 found the following:
> 
> Kessy Bewegungsuberwachungldgeber which translates to Kessy Motion Monitoring Sensor
> 
> ...


Interesting 
You will try to activate this?

Sent from my SM-N976V using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

[mention]Zenia [/mention]I might just to see the next time I have a moment. I’m about 75% through my Atlas mod doc with converting to OBD11 steps for mods performed. Once done will clean up a bit. 

Doesn’t seem to do anything after making the coding changes. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zenia (Feb 8, 2015)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> [mention]Zenia [/mention]I might just to see the next time I have a moment. I’m about 75% through my Atlas mod doc with converting to OBD11 steps for mods performed. Once done will clean up a bit.
> 
> Doesn’t seem to do anything after making the coding changes.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Agreed, I changed Kessy code to active and don't see any difference 

Sent from my SM-N976V using Tapatalk


----------



## Zenia (Feb 8, 2015)

Is Anyone know how to do this in OBD 11?
*Change from Fender to DynAudio for EQ*
Module 47
Coding
Change the beginning two numbers from 22 to 12
Reboot MIB and in audio settings you’ll now have the DynAudio surround audio settings
And if I don't have Fender( SE with Tech) it will work or not?


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

If you don’t have Fender audio in your car this won’t work. Some things to keep in mind if you make adjustments to the DynAudio DSP settings they reset to neutral after you cycle the car. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## camaroz1985 (Mar 2, 2020)

Is there any way to make it automatically lock when you walk away? I don't mind having to touch the handle to unlock, but my other cars lock when I walk away, so I frequently forget to do that with the Atlas.


----------



## arkitect06 (Mar 11, 2018)

camaroz1985 said:


> Is there any way to make it automatically lock when you walk away? I don't mind having to touch the handle to unlock, but my other cars lock when I walk away, so I frequently forget to do that with the Atlas.


Found this but have not tried it:

Auto lock when exit (must have KESSY)

Adaptation
Control unit: B7 Access Startsystem Interface
Name: internal_passive_entry_exit_byte1
Values: 
passive_exit_door_slam_lock: 
Old value: Not activated
New value: activated

Long coding
Control unit: B7 Access Startsystem Interface
Values: 
easy_close: 
Old value: Not activated
New value: activated


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Danger of that is leave your key inside and you’re potentially locked out. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bboshart (Aug 6, 2012)

arkitect06 said:


> Found this but have not tried it:
> 
> Auto lock when exit (must have KESSY)
> 
> ...





Reihenmotor5 said:


> Danger of that is leave your key inside and you’re potentially locked out.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Its been done here.


----------



## camaroz1985 (Mar 2, 2020)

bboshart said:


> Its been done here.


Will have to try that out to see if it is annoying or not. The way our other cars work is they lock after 5-10 seconds (never timed it) when you get out with the key. Don't know if locking as soon as the door closes would be good or not. If so, I guess I can get used to touching the handle, but it seems a little finicky, like if I close the driver door it won't lock when I touch it, but if I touch the back door it locks, and vice versa sometimes. Maybe that is be design, but seems odd.


----------



## SixEVANeight (Mar 17, 2019)

Does anyone know if you can code/adapt the Atlas to utilize the amber color for the DRL and simply flash when turning? I think it would look amazing and be reminiscent of the new Kia Telluride which looks great with the amber DRL's!


----------



## SixEVANeight (Mar 17, 2019)

Pic for reference of how nice it can look

Stolen from an Atlas IG page:


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Do you know if that’s a photoshop? If not, have you asked the IG poster?

I imagine if we know the channel it might be possible. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

Does anybody have the coding for this rear turn signal for LED tails? TIA


__
http://instagr.am/p/CK8AjM1nEX8/

Sent from my XQ-AT51 using Tapatalk


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Do you know if that’s a photoshop? If not, have you asked the IG poster?
> 
> I imagine if we know the channel it might be possible.
> 
> ...


I think they just took a pic with the hazards on to show how it will look

Sent from my XQ-AT51 using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

TablaRasa said:


> Does anybody have the coding for this rear turn signal for LED tails? TIA
> 
> 
> __
> ...


No, I’d need to figure it out. Just a quick look I bet the coding activates the B channel for turn signals since the B is currently not active on BR20 LA71 and BR21 RC8. Plus the Dimmwert is already at 127 for AB as A is for braking. That would be the easiest route to test. 

Personally I don’t like it since it’s in Hellphase, I prefer Dunkelphase as it’s more noticeable. 

If you want Dunkelphase I’d move turn signals to C channel, change Dimmwert from 0 to 127 and change the dimming direction to Dunkelphase. 

Granted this is all off the top of my head from when I got SSPL to work and remembering that only the A channel was in use for the outer tails. It’s just getting easier to think this stuff through with all the trial, error and testing I did to get Dunkelphase to work between the outer and inner tails on the Tiguan.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Haha [mention]TablaRasa [/mention]I was right when I looked at the video closer and you can see all he does is change the B channel from not active to left side bright phase (Hellphase) since they’re in sync with the amber turn signals. You’d do the same with the right/rechts channel. Dark phase (Dunkelphase) won’t work on the B channel due to the dimming direction. So as I recommended you’d want to put it on the C channel and then change your CD Dimmwert and CD dimming direction accordingly. You can use my coding doc as reference until I update it accordingly, as it’s a copy and paste from the Tiguan. The methods still apply, you’re just not messing with the inner tail as the inner tail was never a turn signal. Just look at the outer tail coding for Dunkelphase as a reference. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

OBD11 users, I'm in the process of submitting some one-click apps in the hopes that some get added for those not comfortable or afraid of coding manually. Right now I've submitted Single Side Parking Lights (SSPL) and Tails illuminated when rear deck open. If you see any in my mod doc that you'd like submitted, just DM and I'll try to get them over to potentially be added.

I know that they look at one-click app requests every Thursday. I expect that SSPL will more than likely be added at some point.


----------



## SixEVANeight (Mar 17, 2019)

TablaRasa said:


> I think they just took a pic with the hazards on to show how it will look
> 
> Sent from my XQ-AT51 using Tapatalk


That is what the user did in the picture, he took a picture with his flashers on. I thought I mentioned that in my post but apparently not. Is it possible or would it require more than coding?


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Maybe but need to determine the Leuchte value. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SixEVANeight (Mar 17, 2019)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Maybe but need to determine the Leuchte value.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Many beers to you if you can figure it out LOL! I would kill to have it configured 🥃


----------



## SixEVANeight (Mar 17, 2019)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Maybe but need to determine the Leuchte value.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not sure if this link would help you narrow it down?






Atlas Exterior Light Tweaks - Help Needed


Not sure this is the best thread for this…I’m just a novices here, but with help from this forum I’ve may some successful tweaks to the exterior lights on my 2019 Atlas SEL - that I'm very happy with. (1) Added inner Brake lights and (2) rear Daytime Running lights for better visibility from...




forums.ross-tech.com


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Thanks, I’ve looked at that link before just forgot to bookmark. I’ll take a look and see if there is anything I can think of and see what’s available. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

[mention]SixEVANeight [/mention]after a cursory review I don’t think it’s possible as Don mentions in the thread and looking at the scans. I’ll poke around more in 09, 4B and D6/D7 to see. If those are the correct Leuchte channels the LCM definitely controls the multifunctional capabilities as having translated the German to English and nothing stands out for changing the color. The A channel translates to “demand for the LCM module” and the other translations deal with stalk positioning and Single Side Parking Lights for the front. 

I hope that helps, like I mentioned I’ll poke around some more though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SixEVANeight (Mar 17, 2019)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> [mention]SixEVANeight [/mention]after a cursory review I don’t think it’s possible as Don mentions in the thread and looking at the scans. I’ll poke around more in 09, 4B and D6/D7 to see. If those are the correct Leuchte channels the LCM definitely controls the multifunctional capabilities as having translated the German to English and nothing stands out for changing the color. The A channel translates to “demand for the LCM module” and the other translations deal with stalk positioning and Single Side Parking Lights for the front.
> 
> I hope that helps, like I mentioned I’ll poke around some more though.
> 
> ...


Hey thanks anyway for the efforts good sir


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

I'll try to take a look this weekend, expecting my aFe drop in filter by then so I will have some garage time!


----------



## SixEVANeight (Mar 17, 2019)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> I'll try to take a look this weekend, expecting my aFe drop in filter by then so I will have some garage time!


Funny you mention the aFe, mine is in the back of the vehicle waiting to be put in. I have had the drop in pro-dry filter in my last 3 VW/Audi's and I love them. They definitely "feel" as though they improve throttle response and seem to help with overall efficiency of the engine and the non performance fun factor of a bit more go fast noise! LOL


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Haha [mention]TablaRasa [/mention]I was right when I looked at the video closer and you can see all he does is change the B channel from not active to left side bright phase (Hellphase) since they’re in sync with the amber turn signals. You’d do the same with the right/rechts channel. Dark phase (Dunkelphase) won’t work on the B channel due to the dimming direction. So as I recommended you’d want to put it on the C channel and then change your CD Dimmwert and CD dimming direction accordingly. You can use my coding doc as reference until I update it accordingly, as it’s a copy and paste from the Tiguan. The methods still apply, you’re just not messing with the inner tail as the inner tail was never a turn signal. Just look at the outer tail coding for Dunkelphase as a reference.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Perfect!! Thank you very much man! Your Doc is definitely the Bible haha. 

Sent from my XQ-AT51 using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

TablaRasa said:


> Perfect!! Thank you very much man! Your Doc is definitely the Bible haha.
> 
> Sent from my XQ-AT51 using Tapatalk


Oh man, thanks! Humbled and much appreciated. I couldn’t have made it happen without [mention]type17volkswagen [/mention]all those out there on the Vortex that helped, and other model specific sites. What I thought would work in coding, I tried it, and if it stuck I documented. I was happy to figure out how to open up the front light capabilities on the Tiguan some more (too bad no AFS on our Atlas ) and the joker tails on the Tiguan. Going to take some time at some point here and try to figure out Dunkelphase rear outer lights in relation to the amber turn signals. 

Hoping to finish up this mod doc for the Altas in the coming weeks with OBD11 specific steps instead of the mix of VCDS and OBD11 in the original Tiguan doc that started it all. 

Funny you mention “the Bible”, an Arteon user [mention]sdvolksGTi [/mention]got help from a Russian group to figure out which file was needed to get DLA to work fully. Well come to find out they provided him a screenshot of how to run basic settings and it was pulled from my Tiguan doc. So it’s out there in the wild and being used, which is great. 

I’m glad to see that it’s being used! Trying now to move some of these over to one-click apps on the OBD11 platform. Right now trying to get SSPL and tails illuminated when rear deck is open added as one-click. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Rear tails illuminated while rear deck open has been approved for one click app, so look for that soon. 

SSPL should be coming shortly. 

My Atlas mod doc will be seeing some cleanup as I did some coding this evening. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alpinweiss2 (Jan 9, 2017)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Rear tails illuminated while rear deck open has been approved for one click app, so look for that soon.
> 
> SSPL should be coming shortly.
> ........


I am definitely interested in the SSPL. A one click app would be fabulous.

🍺


----------



## metrospector (Sep 26, 2019)

mdtony said:


> *Driving assist while connected to auxiliary lights*
> 
> I don't tow, but I use a large hitch mounted Thule platform bike rack. I put some led lights on the back of the rack, which connect to the trailer light port to provide brake and turn signal lights for when I carry bikes which partially block my lights.
> I realized that when you plug them in certain driving assist features shut off. Anyway to change this with OBDeleven? Thanks


Hey mdtony, I was wondering if you were able to solve this?
I have a similar need where I need to activate the trailer plug electric without actually plugging in a trailer.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Coded for Overtaking assist, glad I remembered this one since I use ACC a lot. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## camaroz1985 (Mar 2, 2020)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Coded for Overtaking assist, glad I remembered this one since I use ACC a lot.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What is this? I would say 90% of my driving time in the Atlas is with ACC, so this could be helpful.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

When you use ACC and let’s say you slow down due to the car in front of you and you want to pass. Fully engage your turn signal and once the ACC radar no longer sees the car that was in front of you, the car will accelerate on its own to pass. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim K (Jan 31, 2001)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> When you use ACC and let’s say you slow down due to the car in front of you and you want to pass. Fully engage your turn signal and once the ACC radar no longer sees the car that was in front of you, the car will accelerate on its own to pass.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I actually find in my Atlas that it starts accelerating pretty much as soon as you signal and start to turn the wheel....It doesn't wait until I've cleared the lane.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Yea it will sometimes go earlier and it seems from what I’ve seen how aggressively you switch lanes also. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bboshart (Aug 6, 2012)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> When you use ACC and let’s say you slow down due to the car in front of you and you want to pass. Fully engage your turn signal and once the ACC radar no longer sees the car that was in front of you, the car will accelerate on its own to pass.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I’m confused. When I use ACC or Travel Assist, when I change lanes to pass and get into the passing lane with no cars in front of me, it will accelerate back up to my set speed. Isn’t that what it’s supposed to do?

I can’t tell by your description if you are saying when you engage your turn signal it changes lanes on its own? Or maybe with mine having Travel Assist, it is operating differently than yours with ACC?

Sorry for being confused


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Your newer model year has this feature turned on by default due to travel assist. Older models if you change lanes it doesn’t accelerate. So I activated it, but the feature requires the use of your turn signal so it knows your intent. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mnoury (Aug 12, 2016)

What is the function of Travel Assist ?
Can it be activated/enabled ?

Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Travel Assist is on the new model year Atlas, my model year 2019 does not have it. So I can’t answer if you can turn it on or off through the MIB. 

If you have a 2019 or earlier you can enable Overtaking assist and Adaptive Lane Assist. If you want Traffic Jam Assist (which is part of Travel Assist) you need VCP and the proper file to flash the A5 module in order to add the parameters so that ACC works down to 0 mph. ACC currently works down to 40 mph. 

Here’s TJA on my former Tiguan after flashing A5 module with VCP, description in video. Looking to do the same on the Atlas at some point. 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bboshart (Aug 6, 2012)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Your newer model year has this feature turned on by default due to travel assist. Older models if you change lanes it doesn’t accelerate. So I activated it, but the feature requires the use of your turn signal so it knows your intent.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you for the clarification!


----------



## Zenia (Feb 8, 2015)

Reihenmotor5 ,I did everything to activate a Highway Light but one part is confuse me 








If you don't mind please explain what to do with a part which have a question mark.
Thank you


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Zenia said:


> Reihenmotor5 ,I did everything to activate a Highway Light but one part is confuse me
> View attachment 74661
> 
> If you don't mind please explain what to do with a part which have a question mark.
> Thank you


I hope you didn’t actually do this as I have not performed and on page 1 I state the following:











Also for this function I even state the following:










Are you receiving any errors after performing?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mnoury (Aug 12, 2016)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> I hope you didn’t actually do this as I have not performed and on page 1 I state the following:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have self leveling
Did configured it 
No errors
But didn't notice any difference
How does it identify highways?
Camera or Navigation

Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

mnoury said:


> I have self leveling
> Did configured it
> No errors
> But didn't notice any difference
> ...


Highway lights are activated by speed, not by camera or navigation. I believe ~68mph and up the headlights tilt up a bit to project the beam farther down the road to provide an additional 70 meters of viewing capability. They will also adjust distance based upon traffic ahead as to not dazzle someone from behind. On a clear open road you can see the difference in projection length. 

This video can provide some idea of what capabilities are available with an AFS system when fully coded by either the dealer due to country regulations or if you’ve performed coding on your own. 






[mention]mnoury [/mention]by chance can you grab and post a video of your Atlas performing the headlight startup sequence? I’d love to see what it does exactly. Preferably at night up against a wall. Thanks!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

To run Basic Settings in OBD11 to clear errors and for the module to accept changes to headlight configuration, even changes backed out of 4B, the following steps need to be performed:

1. Vehicle *must* be on level ground
2. Turn on the car, engine off, light switch to the 0 or parking light setting, and keys inside the vehicle
3. Stand outside of vehicle so no additional weight is added to one side of the vehicle
4. Open OBD11 and open the 4B module and scroll to Basic Settings








5. Select Basic Headlamp Setting








6. Run Basic headlamp setting for about 10-15 seconds, you may not see anything happen, that is ok. After 10-15 seconds stop that process and go back one level.
7. Now when back a level, select Acknowledge Basic Settings








8. When in Acknowledge Basic Settings, run for about 10-15 seconds, you might see the headlights move if you have a startup sequence. After 10-15 seconds stop the process and now you're done. Any errors should clear and the system has adjusted and accepted the settings you've applied and/or backed out.


----------



## Zenia (Feb 8, 2015)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> To run Basic Settings in OBD11 to clear errors and for the module to accept changes to headlight configuration, even changes backed out of 4B, the following steps need to be performed:
> 
> 1. Vehicle *must* be on level ground
> 2. Turn on the car, engine off, light switch to the 0 or parking light setting, and keys inside the vehicle
> ...


No errors but basic settings don't let me change enything


----------



## Zenia (Feb 8, 2015)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> To run Basic Settings in OBD11 to clear errors and for the module to accept changes to headlight configuration, even changes backed out of 4B, the following steps need to be performed:
> 
> 1. Vehicle *must* be on level ground
> 2. Turn on the car, engine off, light switch to the 0 or parking light setting, and keys inside the vehicle
> ...


Will try again tonight. Thank you


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

[mention]Zenia [/mention]good to hear no errors but the 2019 models don’t have self leveling headlights, so I doubt this change is going to work. Highway lights adjust up slightly when at 68mph or greater to extend the beam an additional 70 meters. Looking at the configuration of the 2019 headlights, it appears they are strictly projectors as the low beams are located under the piece that jets out in the middle to reflect off the housing. If it works I would be greatly surprised. Best way to test is to find a clear and open stretch of highway at night and see if the beams shoot out farther down the road. To give an idea from when this was coded on the Tiguan, the distance is close to when you have high beams on, but this doesn’t illuminate as high up as high beams do. 

The only coding that I think may work from the Exterior Light section is Dynamical Low Beam. This feature increases the lumen output of the low beams when under 37 mph, which is before high beams would turn on for those that have auto beams aka high beam assist (HBA) or have coded that feature. I enjoyed this feature on my Tiguan in poorly lit suburban areas or country backroads that have high traffic and it also adjusts based upon ambient lighting. That way you didn’t have to keep manually turn high beams on and off when under 37 mph. Makes me think this feature should be turned on from the factory to compensate for the higher speed needed for auto high beam and since you can no longer adjust the speed in which auto high beam engages. My wife’s Q5 her auto high beam turns on at 25 mph and it drives me crazy VW has it set to 37 mph and it can no longer be changed. So Dynamical Low Beam is the compromise. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zenia (Feb 8, 2015)

Tried to follow your instructions but in basic parameters is said not active, and I can't do anything with that. 
It's ok everything else is seems to be working 
Thank you 

Sent from my SM-N976V using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

I’ll take a look with my device connected, but Basic Settings is from my understanding a normal process for all modules by service techs to resolve potential issues. I’ve even ran Basic Settings on the driver side door module to fix a memory seat issue. I’ll test and report back. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

[mention]Zenia [/mention]I see Slide to Start and this allows you to run these functions. Are you swiping Slide to Start to run these functions? If not, run these and then slide to back to stop after about 10-15 seconds. If you are running can you get a screen grab. 


















I didn’t run since my driveway is not level, but this tells me these are available and can be run.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zenia (Feb 8, 2015)

This is what I got
No slide option 
I have OBDELEVEN









Sent from my SM-N976V using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Interesting, I’m not familiar with the app on Android. Do you have gen 1 or gen 2 of OBD11? I have gen2 since I’m on iOS. Also what does the Not Connected mean across the bottom that I see in the screenshot? Also did you use the Security Access code before accessing Basic Settings?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zenia (Feb 8, 2015)

Gen2
Not connected it's because I disconnect app from device but it's exactly the same connected or not
Yes I use security code
I think on Android it's not slide it's a green button 
I will try to do a screen shot tomorrow when I connect to my vehicle 

Sent from my SM-N976V using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Do you have the OBD11 Pro model? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zenia (Feb 8, 2015)

Yes it's pro

Sent from my SM-N976V using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Odd, if I recall with OBD11's app on Android the check should green in the bottom right corner if I recall and you just press and hold.


----------



## Zenia (Feb 8, 2015)

Yes,but when I push I got a red message pop up saying can't perform changes 

Sent from my SM-N976V using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

I imagine then it’s because there is no self leveling lights and therefor there’s nothing that it’ll actually accept. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zenia (Feb 8, 2015)

Probably. It's not a big deal just curiosity how it might work 
My wife Tiguan 2013 have a selfleveling headlights and I like it 

Sent from my SM-N976V using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Yea it’s nice! My Atlas doc is from my Tiguan mod doc and with AFS lighting you could enable things like Highway, City, Rain, predictive AFS, intersection lights and dynamical low beam. I’ll pull that out and when I get around to 4B coding, I’ll update the doc and with OBD11 screenshots. I imagine the only function you could implement is the dynamical low beam in 4B. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## camaroz1985 (Mar 2, 2020)

Turned on the overtaking assistant. I was kind of getting around that by pulling out about halfway letting it start to accelerate as I changed lanes and then fully commit to the other lane. Might work a little better.

I also tried the auto lock when exiting we discussed a couple pages back. Not a fan. Getting kids in it locks when going from side to side, but the bigger issue was it not immediately recognizing a touch to unlock after it locked itself.

My biggest issue with the touch to lock before was sometimes it seemed that you had to wait a long time for it to recognize you, or even use a different handle. Not a big deal, but when used to doors that lock as you walk away, it was annoying, especially if it is raining or something. While returning the auto lock to original values, in the B7 Adaptations I found "Passive Entry Exit: minimum activity time locking sensor". It was set at 140, and allows adjustment from 0 to 255. I used 0, and now you can immediately touch the handle to lock the doors. With this I don't have any need to have auto lock, just have to remember to touch the handle now, but at least I don't have to wait.


----------



## Tim K (Jan 31, 2001)

camaroz1985 said:


> Turned on the overtaking assistant. I was kind of getting around that by pulling out about halfway letting it start to accelerate as I changed lanes and then fully commit to the other lane. Might work a little better.
> 
> I also tried the auto lock when exiting we discussed a couple pages back. Not a fan. Getting kids in it locks when going from side to side, but the bigger issue was it not immediately recognizing a touch to unlock after it locked itself.
> 
> My biggest issue with the touch to lock before was sometimes it seemed that you had to wait a long time for it to recognize you, or even use a different handle. Not a big deal, but when used to doors that lock as you walk away, it was annoying, especially if it is raining or something. While returning the auto lock to original values, in the B7 Adaptations I found "Passive Entry Exit: minimum activity time locking sensor". It was set at 140, and allows adjustment from 0 to 255. I used 0, and now you can immediately touch the handle to lock the doors. With this I don't have any need to have auto lock, just have to remember to touch the handle now, but at least I don't have to wait.


Thanks for posting this. I use touch to lock all the time and get annoyed when I have to wait or walk to a different door. I'm going to try this setting now....


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

OBD11 mod doc has been updated with formatting of steps throughout the document now for easier understanding and changed screenshots from VCDS to OBD11. 

Just a reminder items with a  have been completed. No  means I haven’t performed yet, an example would be oil service reset. I’m about 3600 miles away from my next planned oil change, so I can be at an even 40K miles. That way I can change this coding to 7500 mile oil service. 

In Progress section at the end I need time to test out new coding for turn signals in Dunkelphase, so that I can update coding I pulled from my former Tiguan. Personally I know I won’t be a fan but I’ll try to figure it out. Also some things appear to be hard coded, but I want to continue my search to see if lower HBA speed threshold is possible. 

OBD11 Mods Atlas.docx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skydaman (Dec 16, 2005)

Not sure if someone mentioned it yet. Under brake, adaptations, brake booster, the Atlas is set to 8, a GTI is 4. I lowered it for a better pedal feel. 

Since doing coilovers and wanting a better feel, went under AWD, adaptations, wiring logic, and changed it to increased traction from standard.


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> OBD11 mod doc has been updated with formatting of steps throughout the document now for easier understanding and changed screenshots from VCDS to OBD11.
> 
> Just a reminder items with a  have been completed. No  means I haven’t performed yet, an example would be oil service reset. I’m about 3600 miles away from my next planned oil change, so I can be at an even 40K miles. That way I can change this coding to 7500 mile oil service.
> 
> ...


I like your mod list, I'm going to compare it to mine, you have quite a few I don't have. Cant' recall but have you seen mine?









OBDEleven_mods_Atlas_June_2020.xlsx







drive.google.com













OBDEleven_mods_master_list_Feb_2022.txt







drive.google.com


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Thank you! A lot carried over from my Tiguan mod doc as it was the base for this doc. Just copied and pasted the Tiguan mod doc to build this out. Difference was majority of the mods done on the Tiguan were performed with VCDS. The Atlas is all OBD11, so wanted to make this one completely OBD11 friendly. I did cut out things I know won’t work, or not sure I want to do on the Atlas. 

Yes, you have a good list!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Looking to see if anyone knows if automatic parking brake is able to be done since we have electronic parking brakes? Coded this for my wife’s Audi and the nice thing is when you turn off the car the parking brake engages. 

Now that I’m thinking about brakes, anyway to get the EPB to automatically engage when put into park and it activates based upon slope/grade? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Just added, hopefully SSPL gets added soon for those that want or need through an app. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## moveingfaster (Oct 4, 2006)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Just added, hopefully SSPL gets added soon for those that want or need through an app.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you for letting us know 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Anyone get this to work? Would love PDC image to pop on automatically. Default was no. So tried to switch it to Yes, rebooted the MMI, nothing. Switched back to No by going directly to Byte 16, bit 7 as in the video, restarted MMI, no luck. Someone mentioned try by turn the ignition off, restart MMI and then try but no dice. 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bboshart (Aug 6, 2012)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Anyone get this to work? Would love PDC image to pop on automatically. Default was no. So tried to switch it to Yes, rebooted the MMI, nothing. Switched back to No by going directly to Byte 16, bit 7 as in the video, restarted MMI, no luck. Someone mentioned try by turn the ignition off, restart MMI and then try but no dice.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just tried with VCDS but having Area View, the long coding was almost all zeros and no adaptations sounded remotely like the bit shown in the video. It would be nice to have the park assist/area view pop up with the reverse image instead of having to smudge up my screen to turn it on. It just makes sense since sometimes its beeping because of the front sensors but still only showing the rear camera.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

bboshart said:


> I just tried with VCDS but having Area View, the long coding was almost all zeros and no adaptations sounded remotely like the bit shown in the video. It would be nice to have the park assist/area view pop up with the reverse image instead of having to smudge up my screen to turn it on. It just makes sense since sometimes its beeping because of the front sensors but still only showing the rear camera.


Yea I had area view on my Tiguan and it wouldn’t work on that or Arteon owners I was working with to find the coding. 

Now that I’m reverse only, was hoping this would work. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

My OBD11 mod doc is specific to my SEL model, but would everyone like me to add features that I coded off of my SEL-P Tiguan that should easily translate to the SEL-P model Atlas due to being on the MQB platform?

Also are there any mods from my doc that anyone would like me to submit as a one click app to the OBD11 team?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alpinweiss2 (Jan 9, 2017)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> My OBD11 mod doc is specific to my SEL model, but would everyone like me to add features that I coded off of my SEL-P Tiguan that should easily translate to the SEL-P model Atlas due to being on the MQB platform?
> 
> Also are there any mods from my doc that anyone would like me to submit as a one click app to the OBD11 team?
> 
> ...


Yes, please do. I am thankful for all of the coding help you have provided so far.

🍺


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

[mention]Alpinweiss2 [/mention] you’re welcome! Happy to hear that it’s helping. I’ll gradually starting pulling other mods over from my SEL-P Tiguan doc to help others and will mark accordingly. 

For those with the basic OBD11 that rely on one click apps, if you see something in my doc that you’d like me to submit, let me know. The tail light while rear deck lid was recently submitted and expect to see Single Side Parking Light added shortly. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mnoury (Aug 12, 2016)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Just added, hopefully SSPL gets added soon for those that want or need through an app.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Can you please add it for the Teramont


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

By chance did you try the coding for this in my doc that’s in my signature? Should transfer over easily to the Teramont. If you want 50%, just adjust the Dimmwert value from 127 to 50. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alpinweiss2 (Jan 9, 2017)

Single Side Parking Lights on the updated 2021 Atlas (left side activated).


















Thank you Reihenmotor5!

🍺


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Looking good [mention]Alpinweiss2 [/mention]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChefroA6 (Dec 3, 2020)

What's the purpose of this "one side parking light on"?
I'm not criticizing, just curious about the reason...


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

When you park on the street or parallel parking provides greater visibility for the cars passing your car on a dark street and helps with gauging where you car is during parallel parking when someone enters or exits a spot either in front or behind your car. From my Tiguan as an example, my prior vehicle almost got hit on this street and a video showing visibility on a street with no street lighting to show benefits. I love it since this day and age too many people spend time finger banging their phones while driving. 
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alpinweiss2 (Jan 9, 2017)

ChefroA6 said:


> What's the purpose of this "one side parking light on"?
> I'm not criticizing, just curious about the reason...


The Single Side Parking Lamp (SSPL) feature is required in a number of European countries. It illuminates only a single low-wattage light bulb on the front and on the rear of the vehicle. No other exterior or interior lamps are illuminated. This is to save battery life, since the vehicle may remain parked for a few hours. The driver illuminates only the streetside bulb, and not the curbside bulb. This works for poorly lighted streets, alleys, and other parking areas. On many cars, the low wattage bulbs have now been superseded by LED’s.

🍺


----------



## Tim K (Jan 31, 2001)

Wait....how long does it stay on? The whole time? I thought it stayed on a few minutes when exiting and before starting the vehicle to alert people that the doors may open or the car may pull out. Seems like it is totally unnecessary unless you park on a dark street all the time. I wouldn't want that "feature" enabled. Seems like something that should be selectable and used only as needed.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

I think default is 30 minutes if I recall correctly. I have it set to three hours, but yes it can stay on all night with the proper coding or using the energy management feature. You have to push your turn signal stalk in the direction you want in order to turn on and the car will provide a message on your dash that your parking light is on. Will provide a picture shortly, but if you ever wonder why there is a P for parking light on your turn signal stalk under the turn signal flasher this is the function. 










I live in the DC area so there’s a lot of street parking and I street park at home on a poorly lit, narrow street with a quick bend. Also good for parking at the last spot of a garage where people turn. Helps with visibility. 

Pic of dash message when using SSPL. 












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChefroA6 (Dec 3, 2020)

Alpinweiss2 said:


> The Single Side Parking Lamp (SSPL) feature is required in a number of European countries.


I really don't want to detract from the purpose of this thread, but can you please expand on this issue?
Where do you get your information from? I still have family in Europe and b4 Covid I went to Europe yearly. I have never heard of this "requirement".
What's that particular number of European countries?
Any factual details would be greatly appreciated as I want to stay abreast with Europe's latest.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Required in Germany, I believe I’ve seen New Zealand and a couple other countries around the world mentioned, but not all of Europe. The Touareg and Phateon when shipped to the states before production ended this feature was turned on from the factory. Makes since as both were produced in Germany. Not sure if it was the entire production run but do know the first run it was present. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Alpinweiss2 said:


> Yes, please do. I am thankful for all of the coding help you have provided so far.


Atlas mod doc has been updated to include items that should transfer over nicely from mods I performed on my 2019 Tiguan SEL-P to the SEL-P Atlas. Items are titled in orange. As I stated at the beginning of my doc items are performed at your own risk. 









OBD11 Mods Atlas.docx


OBD11 Mods/Tweaks on 2019 VW Atlas SEL *All changes performed at your own risk! Start off with a full factory scan and save. Also map every adaptation channel for every module and save. MQB platform is the modern one and VW switched almost every controller over to adaptation channels. *Items w...




tinyurl.com





Same link above is found in my signature. 

Enjoy!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChefroA6 (Dec 3, 2020)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Required in Germany, I believe I’ve seen New Zealand and a couple other countries around the world mentioned, but not all of Europe. The Touareg and Phateon when shipped to the states before production ended this feature was turned on from the factory. Makes since as both were produced in Germany. Not sure if it was the entire production run but do know the first run it was present.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I wasn't disputing what @Alpineweiss2 wrote. I want to find out where you folks have seen that "requirement" MENTIONED. Is it from an official source or from their "Rules of the Road"?
I have very close friends living in Lage Lippe - half distance between Dortmund and Hannover - and they never mentioned anything about a such ordinance.
Do you mean to say that the cars they manufacture are required to have "parking lights", or that indeed a "single side parking light" SHOULD be LIT if you park on any dark street in town as an ENFORCEABLE rule?
Please understand what I'm asking:
so is Germany forcing people to leave their parking lights (one side - left side) on the WHOLE NIGHT while parked on a dark street? Is that an enforceable rule? (either losing license points, paying a fine, etc).
If they do, when was the rule adopted?
Last time I drove through Germany was in 2012 and there wasn't a such "requirement".
Thanks


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

ChefroA6 said:


> I wasn't disputing what @Alpineweiss2 wrote. I want to find out where you folks have seen that "requirement" MENTIONED. Is it from an official source or from their "Rules of the Road"?
> I have very close friends living in Lage Lippe - half distance between Dortmund and Hannover - and they never mentioned anything about a such ordinance.
> Do you mean to say that the cars they manufacture are required to have "parking lights", or that indeed a "single side parking light" SHOULD be LIT if you park on any dark street in town as an ENFORCEABLE rule?
> Please understand what I'm asking:
> ...


I never said you did, all I did was reply to your question. I see from your signature you’re from Illinois and you seem really pressed about this for some reason. 

All I can say is from what others have stated in other threads here and other forums when people have said it’s required/law in Europe, people have come back to say Germany but not all of Europe. I’ve seen others comment in other places around the world also and that’s why SSPL is available from the factory on ROW models. 

Now it may be one of those ordinances that is rarely enforced. I have no idea and have you specifically asked your friends, maybe their jurisdiction has a local ordinance not requiring. I know I’ve seen it used in narrow passages when I visited Germany with the lights on the street side lit. The default coding in newer vehicles is ~30 minutes, but you can change that through coding by time or energy management. When I owned a 2006 Jetta I installed rear Euro tails and coded it for SSPL and back then cars weren’t as connected as today and SSPL would stay on until morning. Never had an issue. I can’t speak for expectations in a place I don’t live, only visited and saw it in use on occasion. First time I saw it I thought it was cool to see and in a sense validated what has been posted by others, but again I do not know the ordinances nor do I care. 

Other than that man, I don’t know what else to tell you or what you’re exactly looking for with this exchange. All I did was determine the missing part of the coding for the rear tails, shared it out and Alpin used it with positive results on the face lifted model. Code it, don’t code it, I don’t care man. 

I’m done, I answered your question earlier and for some reason you misinterpreted an answer to your question to just help. Side note it isn’t always the left side, if you’re on a one way street that has parking on both sides it can also be you’re right, which I have done at times. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChefroA6 (Dec 3, 2020)

Sorry...what Illinois has to do with anything in this brief exchange? Is it taking a cheap shot at Illinoisans, or what's the purpose of that remark?
I just asked if this is an official enforceable rule in Germany, that's all. I have no idea what threw you off rocker like that...
So you don't know, you just repeat the words of other people in different forums. Thanks for being candid, I appreciate it.
Let's see if @AlpineWeiss has a better answer.

P.S. What you did to your car is irrelevant for this particular "Exchange" (as you called it), but you're a good man providing the coding for others. Kudos


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Man you read way too much on a simple post to answer your original question. I think you need to go back and reread my original answer and point out where you apparently think I thought you disputed Alpin. Other users can answer your question since it’s a community. Now you apparently think me noting that you’re from Illinois and harping on this feature is some pop shot at Illinois. I checked because I wanted to see if maybe you’re from Europe. Again, reading way too much into something that isn’t even there. I answered your question to the best ability to help you with your follow up questions where you quoted me and start off with thinking my answer in some way meant you were disputing Alpin. I did a quick but very high level search with examples that at one point SSPL was standard on two models in the U.S. to help answer your question. Provided another example that I’ve seen it in use when I visited Germany. I also will note if you look at the front light coding from the factory SSPL coding is present on the proper Leuchte channels, just not fully enabled. It wouldn’t be coded just to be coded. Odds are the controller has some level of default coding present for the MQB platform that is utilized on various ROW models.

So here we are, you’re as much an authority on this topic as all the others that have posted the information across multiple threads and forums you inquired about. I’ll lean to the majority of people that have profiles showing places in Europe/other countries and not the States. If you still doubt the answer or didn’t get the answer you’re looking for, just say thanks and move on. As you stated you didn’t want to hijack this thread. So go use Google, reach out to your friends for more insight instead of wanting some childish back and forth, which at this point seems to be what you’ve wanted now based upon both replies, especially this latest one (before your recent edits). 

So again code it, don’t code it, no skin off my back. It’s there for you to use, it’s present in the controller for an apparent reason, because I doubt VW said hey let’s code this for sh!ts and giggles to their engineers. Some people find it useful and if you use it awesome. Earlier in this thread the issue was the rears not turning on, I took time to review Adaptations to find a solution, tested it, and shared my findings since it’s a community. I’ve shared out my doc on my former Tiguan and now my Atlas to help others from mods I tried, mods I spent hours searching the web for and other forums to see if a certain function was possible. I don’t own any of this knowledge, so I share it out. In the future if you ask for help with coding, I’ll be happy to help. I enjoy the challenge of reviewing coding to see if a mod is possible if I can’t find it in other forums. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alpinweiss2 (Jan 9, 2017)

Somehow, I think we have gotten off the topic of OBDEleven. It was not my intent to have a discussion on the requirements for European market cars, but here is my brief take. There are a number of required features on Euro cars that are not required in the US. Features such as rear fog lights, city lights, side repeater signals, amber rear turn signals, single side parking lamps, height-adjustable headlights, etc., are normally found on cars sold in Europe, but often not on US cars. I think the responsibility for those features falls on the manufacturer, not the consumer. I think the Euro features are required in some countries, but not others. But, I am not a legal expert on this.

The last car I exported to Germany was about 10 years ago, so I do not remember exactly what the new owner had to complete to make it TÜV compliant. It was an older vehicle, so he was able to get a waiver for some things.

In terms of legal requirements for using the “Euro features”, I am sure this varies by country. I have heard of a visibility standard that requires the use of the rear fog light(s). I have no idea how (or if) this is enforced. Likewise, I do not know when it is mandatory (or not) to use the SSPL feature.

OK, back on to the original topic for me.

🍺


----------



## ChefroA6 (Dec 3, 2020)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Man you read way too much on a simple post to answer your original question. I think you need to go back and reread my original answer and point out where you apparently think I thought you disputed Alpin. Other users can answer your question since it’s a community. Now you apparently think me noting that you’re from Illinois and harping on this feature is some pop shot at Illinois. I checked because I wanted to see if maybe you’re from Europe. Again, reading way too much into something that isn’t even there. I answered your question to the best ability to help you with your follow up questions where you quoted me and start off with thinking my answer in some way meant you were disputing Alpin. I did a quick but very high level search with examples that at one point SSPL was standard on two models in the U.S. to help answer your question. Provided another example that I’ve seen it in use when I visited Germany. I also will note if you look at the front light coding from the factory SSPL coding is present on the proper Leuchte channels, just not fully enabled. It wouldn’t be coded just to be coded. Odds are the controller has some level of default coding present for the MQB platform that is utilized on various ROW models.
> 
> So here we are, you’re as much an authority on this topic as all the others that have posted the information across multiple threads and forums you inquired about. I’ll lean to the majority of people that have profiles showing places in Europe/other countries and not the States. If you still doubt the answer or didn’t get the answer you’re looking for, just say thanks and move on. As you stated you didn’t want to hijack this thread. So go use Google, reach out to your friends for more insight instead of wanting some childish back and forth, which at this point seems to be what you’ve wanted now based upon both replies, especially this latest one (before your recent edits).
> 
> ...


I'M reading too much?
Look at the length of your "mansplaining"...LMFO  You just force me to read too much, indeed, I agree.
You guys still didn't answer to my question because a CAR requirement does not equate with a TRAFFIC LAW/REQUIREMENT. All I hear is about the "car requirement"...but I'll move on, no problem.
Thanks


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Parking lights - what are they and should I use them? | RAC Drive


The law says parking at night without leaving on your sidelights is illegal in some circumstances. So when exactly do you need to use your parking lights?




www.rac.co.uk





U.K. specific Highway Code titled The Road Vehicles Lighting Regulations 1989 and took all but maybe a couple minutes to find when I added ECE to the search string. I hope this helps if anyone else might be curious on potentially how this mod came to be for us stateside. 

Now let’s back to coding! 

 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Working on two things for two users here, and if someone has insight feel free to chime in! 

Reviewed the 09 admaps for the newer model Atlas to reduce output of the integrated side markers in the headlights. On other models with non-integrated side markers in the front, both sides are controlled by Leuchte26SNL. From my review it appears the integrated side markers are on Leuchte10ABL, before I try to test has anyone made changes to front integrated side markers? I suspect based upon MQB platform this particular channel is the same even on the previous model. 

Next on the list is reviewing the time out settings on the newer facelift models for SSPL, it appears it may have been increased from the prior default of ~30 minutes on previous gen Atlas and on other models based upon recent feedback. 

Will update my doc and findings after testing and any feedback received. 

Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mnoury (Aug 12, 2016)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> By chance did you try the coding for this in my doc that’s in my signature? Should transfer over easily to the Teramont. If you want 50%, just adjust the Dimmwert value from 127 to 50.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yup I already did

But this request is for some users in my group

I did configure 90% from your doc


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

I’ll ask and see if OBD11 can add it for you. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mnoury (Aug 12, 2016)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> I’ll ask and see if OBD11 can add it for you.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks 

They have to replicate everything in Atlas to Teramont


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

[mention]mnoury [/mention]asked and will let you know their response. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Frstrtdmac (Jan 23, 2021)

Question for you professional users.. I own an iOS device and checking to see if people using iOS device with OBD 11 Is getting to use the full feature use out of it or do I need to get a android device?

I know there are users hear that use iOS and their website says iOS but I don’t know if there’s any limitations versus an android device


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Frstrtdmac said:


> Question for you professional users.. I own an iOS device and checking to see if people using iOS device with OBD 11 Is getting to use the full feature use out of it or do I need to get a android device?
> 
> I know there are users hear that use iOS and their website says iOS but I don’t know if there’s any limitations versus an android device


I have iOS and OBD11 Pro and have full capabilities. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skydaman (Dec 16, 2005)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> I have iOS and OBD11 Pro and have full capabilities.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You have the regular pro or next gen pro?


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Next Gen, original never supported iOS. Picked it up once I saw on OBD11’s site that Long Coding became available. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skydaman (Dec 16, 2005)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Next Gen, original never supported iOS. Picked it up once I saw on OBD11’s site that Long Coding became available.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Gotcha that explains it.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

I’ve had access to VCDS but wanted to try out OBD11, but waited it out as I watched their process through the phases of development. Everything I’ve done in VCDS I’ve done in OBD11. OBD11 is nice for quick changes, pretty convenient. Also if you go in for service and you think you need to turn something off real quick if the dealer isn’t mod friendly or just don’t want it to cause an issue. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Coded Intersection lights with route data and Dynamical low beam light in 4B. Will test on drive back and report. 

Update: As I expected intersection lights with route data didn’t work, but wanted to see if the fogs came on in lieu of cornering lights. 

Dynamical low beam on the other hand does appear to work. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MK7GtiGuy (Feb 22, 2018)

Anyone figure out how to get a DVD to play on the screen while driving with audio?
Or how to keep my DRL's on when turn signal is on?


----------



## Tim K (Jan 31, 2001)

I don't think it is possible to play dvds on the screen at all, let alone while driving. The infotainment system doesn't have a dvd player let alone a video playing application. The closest you can do is to share video files via the car net app between multiple passenger tablets.


----------



## mnoury (Aug 12, 2016)

Does anyone have issues on IOS last update 1.4.9 ?
App crashes 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hfqkhal (Oct 14, 2018)

It worked for me. Anyway there is an update that was released today


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mnoury (Aug 12, 2016)

Hfqkhal said:


> It worked for me. Anyway there is an update that was released today
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The new update fixed the issue for me.
1.4.10


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Turned on Boost Function in control unit 13 long coding. Contact I have mentioned that it provides a little more pickup when you have overtaking assistance also enabled. Quick test in the country appears to confirm, but only one other driver on the road here in the country. 

Will be updating my doc this evening. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2011CWGTI (Apr 16, 2011)

@Reihenmotor5 could you please help me with this mod in your document? I don't have "Umfeldleuchte als Manoevrierleuchte" in step 1. I also don't understand the coding part in step 2. Sorry I'm pretty new with ODB11. I have a 19 Atlas SEL-P.

_Enable Mirror LED Light for night parking_

Control Unit 09
Security Access
Adaptation
Search for Umfeldleuchte als Manoevrierleuchte
Old Value: Deactivated
New Value: Active

Control Unit 6C
Coding
Manoeuvre Light
Old Value: Off
New Value: On

*Viewable only with the Area View system and needs to be in reverse. See pic below showing illumination on the ground under the side view mirrors


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

2011CWGTI said:


> @Reihenmotor5 could you please help me with this mod in your document? I don't have "Umfeldleuchte als Manoevrierleuchte" in step 1. I also don't understand the coding part in step 2. Sorry I'm pretty new with ODB11. I have a 19 Atlas SEL-P.
> 
> _Enable Mirror LED Light for night parking_
> 
> ...


Here’s the 09 in OBD11 as this original coding was performed in VCDS. Go to Aussenlicht Uebergreifend to find the function you to need activate. I have an SEL so no 360 view and no puddle lights under my side views. But under 6C -> Long Coding find the above or the English translation, Maneuver Light. 










*Updated mod doc accordingly 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Tried out 4 Brake Light mod and while it does work the inner tail lights do not go to a vertical presentation like the outer tails when braking. So I backed it out, anyone able to get the vertical presentation or is this a limitation of the inner tail light LED configuration?

Stumbled across these last night and I know weariness detection requires SWAP on the Tiguan, but curious if anyone tried to enable?











Also curious if anyone tried out oil level?










Still trying to see if I can enable the following two mods that I turned on for the wife’s Q5. Yes I know different platform MLBEVO, but just curious if anyone else has been looking and had any success (none here) with the following two mods:

Emergency Parking Brake engages automatically when you turn off the car aka Automatic Parking Brake 

Automatic Opening of the Car when approaching. Car automatically unlocks when you’re about 1-2m away after a period of time. You have to approach from the side, but be aware that if keyfob battery is weak it will trigger the alarm system (presumed Relay attack). 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Poured through 03 Adaptations and Long Coding and nothing for Automatic Parking Brake and reviewed Central Elec and CAN Gateway and nothing that I see for Automatic opening when approaching. I did find this in 09, but hesitant to mess with anything Kessy related when it isn't super clear:

Kessy BewegungsüberwachungIDGeber = Kesse motion monitoring ID transmitter

I am wondering if we can get oil level to show on the Infotainment since the car will report in the MFD/AID when engine oil is low and asks you to please check by changing the following:

Menu display oil level 
Not activated
activated


Menu display oil level over threshold high
Not activated 
activated

This matches configuration of other options that are viewed in the infotainment system.


----------



## 2011CWGTI (Apr 16, 2011)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Here’s the 09 in OBD11 as this original coding was performed in VCDS. Go to Aussenlicht Uebergreifend to find the function you to need activate. I have an SEL so no 360 view and no puddle lights under my side views. But under 6C -> Long Coding find the above or the English translation, Maneuver Light.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you very much!


----------



## 2011CWGTI (Apr 16, 2011)

@Reihenmotor5 

Can you please look at this one as well for ODB11

_Mirrors fold out when car started remotely_
Control Unit 09
Security Access
Adaptations
Look for "spiegelverstellung"
Old Value: Active
New Value: Not Active
Look for "signalisierung_spiegelanklappung"
Old Value: Active
New Value: Not Active


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

I don’t have folding mirrors so doubt it’ll be present in mine, but I’ll check. Poke around a bit, maybe search for part of the search strings. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2011CWGTI (Apr 16, 2011)

I found the second setting see below. I wonder if this would do it.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Yea second from bottom turn that to Not Active. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2011CWGTI (Apr 16, 2011)

No dice. Mirrors no longer unfolded when unlocked so reverted back.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Coded rear fog flash with high beam flash. 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alpinweiss2 (Jan 9, 2017)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Coded rear fog flash with high beam flash.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice. I have not seen that feature before. Under what circumstances would somebody use a rear fog light flash?

🍺


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

It’s to help alert a driver behind you know something has changed ahead. It’s nice when let’s say you’re in the left lane and someone is driving Miss Daisy and then someone comes up fast on your tail. I could have used it last week when a driver came into the left lane doing 35 in a 55 when another car came up on my tail fast. So I could let the car in front know I want to pass and the driver that came up fast riding my tail to ease up a bit. It’s better than brake checking (which I don’t ever do).


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

I think [mention]DV52 [/mention]might know this answer and I want to say I’ve seen this before on another site over a year ago (no luck finding) where you could change the vehicle on the MIB/AID. Not sure if anyone notices but on the MIB while the car is running the Atlas is silver, but when you turn off the car the Atlas on the MIB is now black. I was hoping to see if there is coding available to keep the Atlas black instead of silver?











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skydaman (Dec 16, 2005)

Anyone been able to find where to change the max speed adaptive cruise can be set? Took a road trip and found out it can only be set to 95MPH.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

[mention]skydaman [/mention]interesting and good to know. I’ll poke around and see if I can find anything. 

*Nothing sticks out in 09, 13, or A5 in long coding or adaptations. Bet this is hard coded. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skydaman (Dec 16, 2005)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> [mention]skydaman [/mention]interesting and good to know. I’ll poke around and see if I can find anything.
> 
> *Nothing sticks out in 09, 13, or A5 in long coding or adaptations. Bet this is hard coded.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Gotcha, thanks. Not a huge deal but figured if it could be adjusted I would try it. 

Not sure if lane assist mph can be modified either, it seems to require 35MPH to activate, even 25MPH would be nice.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

[mention]skydaman [/mention]yea I looked into that and high beam assist. Both look to be hardcoded also. The only way around the lane keep assist is to get VCP and flash A5 with TJA parameters. 

Wish I could drop down high beam assist to 25 like you could on older VW models to match my wife’s Q5. The work around looks to be enabling Dynamical Low Beam under 4B Long Coding. That feature increases the lumens based upon ambient lighting when under the threshold at which high beam assist kicks on at ~37 mph. I enabled that on the Tiguan and it worked as described, so I enabled it for the Atlas. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arkitect06 (Mar 11, 2018)

Questions for people with 2020/2021 Cross Sports: Have you used OBDEleven on your vehicle and does the coding work (stop/start, lighting, etc.). I have read in different threads about security blocks but wanted to hear back in this thread. Thanks!!!


----------



## Alpinweiss2 (Jan 9, 2017)

I have used OBDEleven for lighting changes on my 2021 Atlas. It is my understanding the automatic start/stop function is now hard-coded, and not changeable via coding. Mine is not a Cross Sport, but the electronics should be similar between the two sub-models.

🍺


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

As [mention]Alpinweiss2 [/mention]said it’s no longer something you can change through coding. Some people have bypassed through hardware modifications to get the desired effect. I’m sure someone here may be aware what was purchased and installed. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 18_GTI_NH (Apr 5, 2021)

I use it on my 18 GTI and my 19 Atlas and it works great!!


----------



## arkitect06 (Mar 11, 2018)

I have used the OBDEleven Pro on my ‘19 Atlas for several upgrades but maybe looking to add a Cross Sport to the garage in the future. Just was inquiring about any limitations with coding with start/stop at #1 which looks to be locked out based on trial/error from the forum. Thanks for the insight.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Yea it’s hardcoded now like the speed at which high beam assist kicks in. It is not due to SFD Protection. SFD hasn’t hit yet. SFD currently is only on the MK8 Golf and a particular Skoda model. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alpinweiss2 (Jan 9, 2017)

Slightly off topic. I disable the Automatic Start/Stop 100% of the time I am driving the Atlas. It is my opinion it creates additional wear on the starter motor, the engine, and the fuel injection. But, I have no documentation to support my opinion.

When starting the Atlas, I use the following work flow:
1. Start button for engine.
2. Disable button for Automatic Start/Stop function.
3. Heated seat button(s).
4. Sound system button.
By using this work flow, my hand starts at the center console, and presses successive buttons working up the middle of the dashboard. Maybe this will help somebody else?

OK back on topic with OBDEleven....

🍺


----------



## skydaman (Dec 16, 2005)

Alpinweiss2 said:


> Slightly off topic. I disable the Automatic Start/Stop 100% of the time I am driving the Atlas. It is my opinion it creates additional wear on the starter motor, the engine, and the fuel injection. But, I have no documentation to support my opinion.
> 
> When starting the Atlas, I use the following work flow:
> 1. Start button for engine.
> ...


You can just unplug the single wire connector from the positive battery post for the stop/start on 21's. That disables it, only thing I get is "stop/start error" under vehicle settings but I prefer that over hitting the button every single time I drive.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Doesn’t that impact the system for properly charging the battery?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skydaman (Dec 16, 2005)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Doesn’t that impact the system for properly charging the battery?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No issue with battery charging, it's been 4+ months and some 5k+ miles without issue. 

Correction, it is a two wire connector:


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Found the part and some people have installed the following since it remembers the last state of the Start/Stop button. The connector on the negative terminal is a voltage sensor and there appears to be debate on this such as it’s more than just start/stop monitoring. I can’t confirm but some have mentioned it monitors SOC to properly charge during driving. Maybe someone who works on VW’s can shed light on that voltage monitoring sensor that is attached to the negative terminal. 



https://m.aliexpress.com/item/4000984255887.html?trace=wwwdetail2mobilesitedetail&spm=a2g0s.12269583.0.0.146f21dbPvuWYQ



Fortunate to have a 2019 so I just adjust the voltage towards the end of Spring and end of Fall to keep the engine running. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skydaman (Dec 16, 2005)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Fortunate to have a 2019 so I just adjust the voltage towards the end of Spring and end of Fall to keep the engine running.


Not sure what season has to do with it, but I'm not worried about the battery at all. If it was that important it would throw a P0562 or similar code when unplugged, but it doesnt. Most every ECM I've worked with has a way to detect voltage without an ancillary connection to the battery, and most alternators default to a standard voltage like 13.7 when they don't get a reference. I'm fairly sure you can log ECM voltage and alternator output voltage with it plugged in and unplugged if you really wanted to.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Yea I can’t speak as to why some are totally against unplugging since I’m not sure if they know other than speculation. Unless someone who has intimate knowledge can chime in and validate that connector should stay connected for a required reason. I just turn off start/stop when it starts to get hot and again when it starts to get cold since I don’t mind start/stop otherwise. That’s why I mentioned the seasons, ha. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Curious does anyone have admaps for a Teramont for control module 09? I attempted the four brake light mod but for the inner tails the LEDs do not go vertical/brake light position like the outer tails. Here is a video of a Teramont and you'll see how the inner tails behave when the brake is pressed. I'd like to compare to the NAR Atlas to see what the difference may be so this can be enabled across all light switch settings and ambient lighting conditions.






Thanks!


----------



## mnoury (Aug 12, 2016)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> [mention]skydaman [/mention]yea I looked into that and high beam assist. Both look to be hardcoded also. The only way around the lane keep assist is to get VCP and flash A5 with TJA parameters.
> 
> Wish I could drop down high beam assist to 25 like you could on older VW models to match my wife’s Q5. The work around looks to be enabling Dynamical Low Beam under 4B Long Coding. That feature increases the lumens based upon ambient lighting when under the threshold at which high beam assist kicks on at ~37 mph. I enabled that on the Tiguan and it worked as described, so I enabled it for the Atlas.
> 
> ...


I dropped VCP support email asking them about the firmware for our A5 module and they responded that it is not available.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DasJunk (Mar 5, 2012)

Have finally been able to mess around with the OBDeleven. The thing is super cool. Have done the following on my ‘21 SEL-P:


Front/Rear tear drop wipe
Gauge sweep
Refuel quantity (but seems to still say “—“ all the time)
Comfort Entry drivers seat
Convenience opening/close from remote (however sunroof will not tilt or slide no matter what I do)
Unlock menus/CarPlay keyboard while driving
Fan speed shown while on auto
comfort blinker to 4 vs 3
Enable key fob while car is running
Enable window roll up after car is off and driver door opens
Throttle response change (not sure if there’s really any change here)
Enabled the ACC overtake assistant and matching, but have not noticed that it has worked.

Some things I’d still like to do:

figure out how to make all doors unlock only when driver door is opened, not when put in park. The current mod for this doesn’t actually unlock all the doors when drover is opened
sunroof opening or even tilt on comfort entry from key
activate auto rain closing
I have turned on the Option for curve assistant in ACC and I see it in the menu, but I can’t enable it on the radio, it just won’t let me select it.
brighten my blind spot indicator on the mirror
enable “panic breaking,” not sure if it’s real, but have seen posts about brake lights flashing and hazards turn on if you hammer on the brakes and activate ABS
I really want to have the split screen in reverse that shows the rear camera and the other cameras, when I just go into reverse as opposed to having to hit the menu button. I’ve read this isn’t possible due to new regulations or something.
would also love to kill the annoying beeping when the car is running and you open the driver door. I’m ok with that when I leave just the ignition on, but not when the car is running.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

mnoury said:


> I dropped VCP support email asking them about the firmware for our A5 module and they responded that it is not available.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yea I haven’t seen it in their files. I’d love to have it at some point. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

DasJunk said:


> Have finally been able to mess around with the OBDeleven. The thing is super cool. Have done the following on my ‘21 SEL-P:
> 
> 
> Front/Rear tear drop wipe
> ...


Refuel quantity doesn’t show until 2 to 5 gallons have been used from what I and others have experienced. 

Check my doc for coding on convenience open/close with remote, you typically have to wait until the windows are down completely and the screen is back before the tilt. 

Throttle response is a placebo, [mention]KarstGeo [/mention] has a YouTube video on this and it’s just how quick the profile changes. Here’s the video:






ACC overtake you have to have your turn signal on and quickly move into the lane you want to move to for it to kick in. 

I believe the unlock with driver door is impacted by the fact that the Atlas has KESSY on the rear doors. In the Tiguan I had it worked as coded, but no rear KESSY doors. 

Rain closing does not work with the RLHS (Rain, Light, Humidity sensor). Works only on the RLS sensors. Everyone has tried and if you get it to work it works only once and that experience seems to be extremely rare. 

Curve assist while can be programmed is SWAP that’s why it tells you it’s not available. The SWAP code/FeC isn’t installed on the vehicle and the dealer won’t/can’t install. 

Emergency brake does work, I can confirm but it requires speeds greater than 55 mph and you have to slam your brakes. The brakes will flash as in videos and the emergency flashers will come on and when you hit the gas emergency flashers will turn off automatically. 

360 overlay coding has been tried and does not work. Appears to be regulation related. Hell even PDC (Park Distance Control for non 360) overlay which can be coded on the Golfs doesn’t work on my Atlas which is just rear view camera. Funny thing the coding people use on the Golf was default on my Atlas and no go. Here’s video of PDC overlay:






Ignition warning beep is present in my coding doc. 

Hope this helps. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kocyk123 (Mar 23, 2021)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Ignition warning beep is present in my coding doc.
> 
> Hope this helps.
> 
> ...


I just went over your Google Docs and thank you so much for putting it up! I am really interested in changing the ambient light color and enabling 360 area view in my 2019 SEL P. Have you already tried it in your Atlas by any chance?


----------



## Frstrtdmac (Jan 23, 2021)

Sooo I did a search and also looked at every page here.. looking for the “Google docs” that will list out all the functions..

did I miss it or did it get taken down?

sorry, going through ~450 posts has made my eyes tired


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

kocyk123 said:


> I just went over your Google Docs and thank you so much for putting it up! I am really interested in changing the ambient light color and enabling 360 area view in my 2019 SEL P. Have you already tried it in your Atlas by any chance?


You’re welcome!

So I have an SEL, but the coding present is from when I had my SEL-P Tiguan before trading it in for the Atlas. I added those per request for those two functions you mentioned. I know someone did the 360 view already, but I haven’t received feedback on the 10/30 ambient color coding. I see that it’s available in the control unit 09 and within my doc I link to the 30 colors I used. I tracked down the actual RGB values for each one listed and some colors were the request of my little girl, if you’re wondering why there are colors like “shocking pink”, ha!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Frstrtdmac said:


> Sooo I did a search and also looked at every page here.. looking for the “Google docs” that will list out all the functions..
> 
> did I miss it or did it get taken down?
> 
> sorry, going through ~450 posts has made my eyes tired


If you’re referring to the prior post, I have links to my Google Docs in my signature. Here they are if you want to look through. My Tiguan doc is from an SEL-P trim and coding was performed in VCDS originally and then OBD11, while my SEL Atlas was coded strictly with OBD11. 

VCDS Mods 04092020.docx

OBD11 Mods Atlas.docx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kocyk123 (Mar 23, 2021)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> You’re welcome!
> 
> So I have an SEL, but the coding present is from when I had my SEL-P Tiguan before trading it in for the Atlas. I added those per request for those two functions you mentioned. I know someone did the 360 view already, but I haven’t received feedback on the 10/30 ambient color coding. I see that it’s available in the control unit 09 and within my doc I link to the 30 colors I used. I tracked down the actual RGB values for each one listed and some colors were the request of my little girl, if you’re wondering why there are colors like “shocking pink”, ha!
> 
> ...


I saw your instructions but I was scared to attempt it because I don't want to mess up my current ambient lights. The only thing that I am afraid of is the hardware limitation. I am wondering if these LED modules are just white or they come standard as RGB.


----------



## Frstrtdmac (Jan 23, 2021)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> If you’re referring to the prior post, I have links to my Google Docs in my signature. Here they are if you want to look through. My Tiguan doc is from an SEL-P trim and coding was performed in VCDS originally and then OBD11, while my SEL Atlas was coded strictly with OBD11.
> 
> VCDS Mods 04092020.docx
> 
> ...


Perfect!! I’m now looking to see if I can code having the front lights (drl) etc.. stay on when having blinker on at the same time.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

kocyk123 said:


> I saw your instructions but I was scared to attempt it because I don't want to mess up my current ambient lights. The only thing that I am afraid of is the hardware limitation. I am wondering if these LED modules are just white or they come standard as RGB.


Tiguan ambient light bars are white LEDs only, causes no issues. Only colors that change are on the digital dash and MIB. 

Just take good notes and don’t mix up your RGB values. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Frstrtdmac said:


> Perfect!! I’m now looking to see if I can code having the front lights (drl) etc.. stay on when having blinker on at the same time.


Tried, doesn’t appear to be possible since some controls are managed by LCM which no access to in order to change. 

Do you have IQ.Lights?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kocyk123 (Mar 23, 2021)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Tiguan ambient light bars are white LEDs only, causes no issues. Only colors that change are on the digital dash and MIB.
> 
> Just take good notes and don’t mix up your RGB values.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That makes sense. I will definitely give it a shot today!


----------



## kocyk123 (Mar 23, 2021)

Yay, it worked! We have 10 colors to pre-set for the 2019 Atlas. Below is the link to the video with Ambient Colors feature enabled:




I also changed the dash theme.


----------



## Frstrtdmac (Jan 23, 2021)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Tried, doesn’t appear to be possible since some controls are managed by LCM which no access to in order to change.
> 
> Do you have IQ.Lights?
> 
> ...


Yup I do.. does that make a difference?


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

kocyk123 said:


> Yay, it worked! We have 10 colors to pre-set for the 2019 Atlas. Below is the link to the video with Ambient Colors feature enabled:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! I might give it a shot. I have the GTI tube display with the golden matrix dots. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Frstrtdmac said:


> Yup I do.. does that make a difference?


The MK1 lights are static, but the MK2 IQ Lights on the SEL-P from my understanding do a self-check at startup with movement up/down and left/right, but I haven’t seen it in action since I have a 2019. You may have more capabilities for the fronts if you look at my Tiguan document. 

By chance could you get a nighttime video of what this self-check startup sequence looks like? I’d appreciate it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kocyk123 (Mar 23, 2021)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Nice! I might give it a shot. I have the GTI tube display with the golden matrix dots.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I had it with the golden color until I enabled the ambient mode. Played around with it and my final display is light gray. I think it makes the whole interior look great. Matches the button colors:









Thank you again for sharing the instructions. You made me love my Atlas even more!


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

You’re welcome! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

DasJunk said:


> Have finally been able to mess around with the OBDeleven. The thing is super cool. Have done the following on my ‘21 SEL-P:
> 
> 
> Front/Rear tear drop wipe
> ...


High intensity brake lights:






Also works on my '18 Atlas.

All of my coding/info here:









OBDEleven_mods_Atlas_June_2020.xlsx







drive.google.com













OBDEleven_mods_master_list_Feb_2022.txt







drive.google.com


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

[mention]KarstGeo [/mention]nice and appreciate you got a video of the brake light mod! Wish I could get one of mine but no easy way to grab one in my area. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> [mention]KarstGeo [/mention]nice and appreciate you got a video of the brake light mod! Wish I could get one of mine but no easy way to grab one in my area.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have a few great "test tracks" I use for various things which is nice to have!


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Always nice to have, I have one dark winding road I used to test out the headlight mods I did on the Tiguan. No place to do the brake test, but was always great to see changes in low beam intensity, headlight movements, etc. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skydaman (Dec 16, 2005)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> The MK1 lights are static, but the MK2 IQ Lights on the SEL-P from my understanding do a self-check at startup with movement up/down and left/right, but I haven’t seen it in action since I have a 2019. You may have more capabilities for the fronts if you look at my Tiguan document.
> 
> By chance could you get a nighttime video of what this self-check startup sequence looks like? I’d appreciate it.
> 
> ...


They indeed do a self check as you stated up/down/left/right, similar to any other VW with AFS option. Really is a handy option, great on dark back roads.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Correct, but the MK1 is static, no AFS. I’d love to see the sequence, want to see if there is anything additional happening. 

Seeing it in action may help me understand what additional features could be coded in the 4B module. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ghost303 (May 16, 2021)

kocyk123 said:


> Yay, it worked! We have 10 colors to pre-set for the 2019 Atlas. Below is the link to the video with Ambient Colors feature enabled:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can you provide the instructions of how to add or change the lighting colors. Is it something that can be done on any model as mine is the SEL R but the only color I have is white. Is there a way to change this with ODBEleven?


----------



## dh71704 (Nov 2, 2011)

I need some help guys. You will have to dumb it down for me real good also. 

I have a 21ACS se tech. I've already done the needle sweep because that was easy. All I want to do is change the comfort turn signal from 3 to 4. The shortcut or whatever it is called when you use the credits, says that my car isn't supported. I also tried doing the instructions going through the infotainment unit but I don't have some of the screens, or I couldn't find them


Thanks for any and all help


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

dh71704 said:


> I need some help guys. You will have to dumb it down for me real good also.
> 
> I have a 21ACS se tech. I've already done the needle sweep because that was easy. All I want to do is change the comfort turn signal from 3 to 4. The shortcut or whatever it is called when you use the credits, says that my car isn't supported. I also tried doing the instructions going through the infotainment unit but I don't have some of the screens, or I couldn't find them
> 
> ...


It's all here:








OBDEleven_mods_Atlas_June_2020.xlsx







drive.google.com













OBDEleven_mods_master_list_Feb_2022.txt







drive.google.com


----------



## dh71704 (Nov 2, 2011)

Thanks but I don't really understand all of that. Thays why I need it dumbed down.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Ghost303 said:


> Can you provide the instructions of how to add or change the lighting colors. Is it something that can be done on any model as mine is the SEL R but the only color I have is white. Is there a way to change this with ODBEleven?


My mod doc has this information with up to 30 colors. Easier to do in OBD11 than VCDS since the RGB values are grouped together. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

dh71704 said:


> Thanks but I don't really understand all of that. Thays why I need it dumbed down.


How’s this hard to understand?

Comfort blinker

Adaptation
Control unit: 09 Central Electrics
Name: Aussenlicht_Blinker
Values: 
Komfortblinken Blinkzyklen: 
Old value: 3
New value: 4 (pick what you want)

If I had in my mod doc, here’s how I’d type it out if not completely familiar with making manual changes though:

Comfort blinker:

Control Until 09
Security Access
Adaptation 
Find Aussenlicht_Blinker
Find Komfortblinken Blinkzyklen
Old Value: 3
New Value: 4 (pick 1 to 5 for what you want)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

dh71704 said:


> Thanks but I don't really understand all of that. Thays why I need it dumbed down.


This is DIY-ville. Not sure what else you want.

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim K (Jan 31, 2001)

Ghost303 said:


> Can you provide the instructions of how to add or change the lighting colors. Is it something that can be done on any model as mine is the SEL R but the only color I have is white. Is there a way to change this with ODBEleven?


You can change the colors in the digital gauge cluster and the infotainment system. Instructions are in the many documents provided in this thread. You cannot change the color of the actual accent lighting in the vehicle. VW only installed white LEDs. I believe you can order the Chinese teramont Multicolor LED module and try to install that but it is probably a big undertaking.


----------



## dh71704 (Nov 2, 2011)

KarstGeo said:


> This is DIY-ville. Not sure what else you want.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


I got it. Thanks for the help. I also made a few more changes, but not sure if one will work or not


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Ok, thanks to [mention]2019TiguanSELPRLINE [/mention] for getting me the following video for the 2021 headlight startup sequence, since I’ve been looking for a video of this process. Having a 2019 model there is no startup sequence since the headlights are static. I am going to quickly discuss what I believe some of you with the 2021 model will be able to achieve with coding. Here is the 2021 Atlas and at the beginning you’ll see the startup sequence/self-test. Others have posted/told me they only move up and down, but for an SEL R Line and I’m positive the same is the case for an SEL and SEL-P but I’ll also await confirmation from owners. 






Now, I wanted to see this because I formerly had a 2019 Tiguan SEL-P R Line with AFS. For the sake of this post IQ Light models operate in an AFS configuration. In reality they’re matrix lighting, but you can thank U.S. light regulations for being severely dumbed down. Since the movement is down, out, in, and back up this swivel matches my former Tiguan. 






So why am I posting this since? Just as in my Tiguan, I believe for those interested, you may be able to open up the capabilities of the current AFS setup/configuration of the newer Atlas. I will start by saying since I don’t have access to a 2021 model I cannot confirm, so any changes are performed at your own risk and any help requested is severely limited due to no access. Trust me, I did the same when working with the Tiguan, but my advice is if you have an error stay calm and before doing anything become very knowledgeable of how to perform Basic Settings. Reading the directions in my mod doc is imperative and I suggest reading how to properly before Basic Settings before performing. 

Now let’s talk about what I believe you’ll be able to open up with the capabilities tucked away in the 4B controller. For those with OBD11 or better yet VCDS access, I’d be curious to see 4B long coding windows for reference and confirmation of my thoughts. 

City Lights - Light output is tailored for city driving. 

Rain Light - This feature is noticeable in fog when it is enabled by turning on wipers. The driver side light will point inwards and dip a little to reduce dazzling from reflecting off a wet road. 

Intersection with Route data - As you enter an intersection your cornering light will turn on to see pedestrians, stay on through the intersection, and then fade off as you exit the other side of the intersection. 

Predictive AFS - Using GPS data, map data and I’m sure speed as you come up to a curve, the headlights will move the headlights to illuminate the road before it receives steering wheel input. 

Dynamical Low Beam Light - As we all are aware in VW’s infinite wisdom set Auto High Beam at 37 mph, unlike Audi which is at 25 mph and on current MQB platform cannot be adjusted down. So let’s look at Dynamical Low Beam Light, the feature adjusts the lumen output when under 37 mph using speed and ambient lighting. In residential neighborhoods that have little to no street lighting you will see the output increase and decrease as needed. This function does work on the MK1 Atlas, as this mod is not impacted by non-static lights, this feature is camera based. 

Highway Light - At Highway speeds ~68 mph and up the headlights will raise to increase the length of the beam output. 

By making these changes after seeing the startup sequence you should enjoy the benefits of these features, you’ll also have a greater range of motion than the restricted degree of movement you have now, and if you keep or put your car in Sport mode or in Custom settings you set AFS to Sport the headlights will move much quicker to help illuminate the road. I do NOT have these features in my Atlas mod doc, but here is the link to my Tiguan mod doc that has all of the coding I performed under VCDS at the time. 

VCDS Mods 04092020.docx

In my link above you’ll see this information starts on page 11. I also recommend watching the 3 videos I link to at the beginning of my Exterior Lighting mod section. One is from HELLA that will give you a better idea of capabilities that can be opened up in a video format in addition to my written descriptions from earlier. The other two videos are from my Tiguan and I written descriptions of at what point in my videos you’ll see the features work. 

I hope this knowledge drop helps for those that have wondered, asked, or interested. Again, just like when I found and opened these up they are performed at your own risk. If I had a newer model, I know I’d be all up in this coding to make changes since these are great to have and really help with nighttime driving. I especially loved these features in the country. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ghost303 (May 16, 2021)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> My mod doc has this information with up to 30 colors. Easier to do in OBD11 than VCDS since the RGB values are grouped together.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you for your response. In the earlier response from another user he stated that the mod did not change the color of the interior lights around the dash. I only have white lights currently so does the mod actually enables those to change to different colors in my main question. I did review your mod doc and color list but in order to perform the change, do my model have to come with existing multiple color dash lighting? Then through coding you can add more options? Or would it change change the color now white leds to multi color?


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Ghost303 said:


> Thank you for your response. In the earlier response from another user he stated that the mod did not change the color of the interior lights around the dash. I only have white lights currently so does the mod actually enables those to change to different colors in my main question. I did review your mod doc and color list but in order to perform the change, do my model have to come with existing multiple color dash lighting? Then through coding you can add more options? Or would it change change the color now white leds to multi color?


This mod only changes the color for the Atlas in the Digital Dash and MIB. The LED strips in the Atlas are white LEDs. For models like the Arteon and 2022 Tiguan it will also change the ambient light strips you’re referring to, as they are multicolor LED strips. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dh71704 (Nov 2, 2011)

@Reihenmotor5. I have another question for you. I am looking at your list of obd11 mods and I am on page 22. Is this the right place i need to be looking to change the color on my dash. I do not have the digital dash.

This morning I changed it to the Carbon pattern and it turned yellow. I was just wondering if I am able to change it like the pictur you posted of the digital dash with the blue dots.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

I believe on a non digital dash you can get the dots but I don’t have that coding. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dh71704 (Nov 2, 2011)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> I believe on a non digital dash you can get the dots but I don’t have that coding.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I've got thr dots, I was just wondering if the form you shared is what I could use to change the color from yellow. I used to have blue in the display and ince I changed to the dots it turned yellow


----------



## 52hurtz (Jun 16, 2020)

Hey guys - great info! Just got a 2021.5 SE R-Line and OBD11 connects and I can run the diagnostic, but I can't run any of the apps nor long coding - I get "write failure" and some just keep spinning. Everything works great on my 2019 GTI - maybe some truth to the new security measures from VW?

The other interesting aspect is that I had to input my VIN number in the app for it to recognize the Altas and then the only option was for 2020 models. I don't remember having to do this for my GTI and I think it recognized my car right away.

Perhaps they need to allocate for the 2021s in the app? I'm using iOS BTW.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Try opening your hood. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DasJunk (Mar 5, 2012)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Ok, thanks to [mention]2019TiguanSELPRLINE [/mention] for getting me the following video for the 2021 headlight startup sequence, since I’ve been looking for a video of this process. Having a 2019 model there is no startup sequence since the headlights are static. I am going to quickly discuss what I believe some of you with the 2021 model will be able to achieve with coding. Here is the 2021 Atlas and at the beginning you’ll see the startup sequence/self-test. Others have posted/told me they only move up and down, but for an SEL R Line and I’m positive the same is the case for an SEL and SEL-P but I’ll also await confirmation from owners.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dude, I want to buy you like 100 beers. I’m going to try checking this out on my 21 SEL-P. I’m attaching a couple screen shots of the long coding in 4B for reference. However I’ve noticed that if I’m not connected to the OBDeleven, the menus are sometimes a little different.


































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

DasJunk said:


> Dude, I want to buy you like 100 beers. I’m going to try checking this out on my 21 SEL-P. I’m attaching a couple screen shots of the long coding in 4B for reference. However I’ve noticed that if I’m not connected to the OBDeleven, the menus are sometimes a little different.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Drink the 100 for me! I will say I did enable high beam assist on both my Tiguan and Atlas in long coding. Make sure you read the steps on how to properly run Basic Settings. It’s good to leave the switch in the 0 position. Also I’m also going to recommend that those with 2020+ models to have your hood open. 

I recommend doing one feature at a time, run basic settings, test and if hood move to the next feature you want to enable. If you back something out you have to run basic settings. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 52hurtz (Jun 16, 2020)

seriously? Why would this help?



Reihenmotor5 said:


> Try opening your hood.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

[mention]52hurtz [/mention]finding that this is trickling down from Audi for coding changes to be accepted in newer models. The next iteration that people are worried about is SFD, and that is only on the MK8 Golf and a particular model from Skoda which is MQBv38 platform. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bboshart (Aug 6, 2012)

52hurtz said:


> seriously? Why would this help?


Some coding in VCDS triggers a popup stating to open your hood. I've had to do it a few times, although I don't remember which modules required it.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Yea and if you find it doesn’t take even without a pop up it’s good to try the hood trick. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JKaruzas (Dec 5, 2007)

Is it possible to use OBDeleven to program the windows and sunroof to fully close on lock? I know that "convenience closing" can be enabled where they close when the lock button on the fob is held down - what I think would be cool is a one click lock (either on the fob or the door) causes the doors to lock and all windows/sunroof to close. Any ideas?


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

[mention]DasJunk [/mention]any success?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

JKaruzas said:


> Is it possible to use OBDeleven to program the windows and sunroof to fully close on lock? I know that "convenience closing" can be enabled where they close when the lock button on the fob is held down - what I think would be cool is a one click lock (either on the fob or the door) causes the doors to lock and all windows/sunroof to close. Any ideas?


I’ve been trying to find this to see if capable. If found will test and add to my mod doc. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JKaruzas (Dec 5, 2007)

Thank you Reihenmotor5! 

Another question: can you adjust where the panoramic sunroof stops for the first time when the slider is pulled fully back (both "clicks")? On mine, the glass stops sliding probably 95% of the way back, and then you have to click it again to move it all the way open. I would like to change that value from ~95% of the way back to whatever it would be when the sunroof tilts all the way, but before sliding back. 

Also, where do we send you beer?? 🍺


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

[mention]JKaruzas [/mention]I haven’t noticed that on my 2019, but will check it out. I also enabled my pano to act like the Audi. 

Enjoy the beer for me, while I’d love to have one, I can’t due to a kidney transplant. I’d love a good, true German beer right about now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 52hurtz (Jun 16, 2020)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Yea and if you find it doesn’t take even without a pop up it’s good to try the hood trick.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This worked! Thanks gents - I guess this tricks the vehicle into some type of service mode to accept changes with the hood up.

I did find the hood need to be open before connecting.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Single Side Parking Light app should be showing up shortly in the OBD11 app. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## roentgem (Apr 2, 2013)

I have the OBDeleven PRO as well for Android.


----------



## Zenia (Feb 8, 2015)

Hi everyone
I change my 2019 SE with tech to 2021 Cross sport SE with Tech R line and try to use OBD Eleven on it.
First some stuff is not working because VW took a front camera out from this car (no more High Beam assistant )
But my question is: How I can move a clock on dashboard( not digital) from left to center? I did this on my 2019 atlas but don't remember how  
Any idea how to activate (if it's possible) High beam assistant without camera? I don't have A5 cluster in obd11 anymore
Thank you


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Single Side Parking Light app should be showing up shortly in the OBD11 app.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Glad you have time to email and post with all that you have going on in life. How do you find the time??? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Not sure if anyone has opened up their OBD11 app, but if not FYI they’re moving to a subscription model. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alpinweiss2 (Jan 9, 2017)

Wow, that is a change. Thank you for the update. I will look at my OBDEleven today. 

🍺


----------



## DoC0427 (Sep 16, 2019)

Wow… I suppose I’m not entirely surprised but a little disappointed. I guess it makes sense from a business sustainability view since the paid 1-touch apps can all be avoided with long coding or adaptations. Though if they don’t get this SFD thing figured out and/or add more vehicle brands their days may be numbered anyway.

I’m glad I’m already a Pro user though. Interesting that they are giving 48hr notice but at the same time the subscription model doesn’t start for another 2 weeks? Perhaps you got advanced notice as their web site makes no mention of the change.

Thanks for the post [mention]Reihenmotor5 [/mention]as I didn’t get this notice myself but my guess is that I will in the coming days.

Cheers…
DoC


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

I also have the Pro version, but nothing on their website yet. I plan to look at their forums to see what is being said there, but yea odd only 48 hours to change but the subscription model doesn’t start for 2 weeks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

[mention]DoC0427 [/mention]they’re working with VAG for SFD access. 

Information regarding support for 2020 models and SFD 





Oops, there was an error! | OBDeleven


Visit our forum at: forum.obdeleven.com




r.tapatalk.com





For anyone else that sees 2020 models in the title of the post I reference above, remember OBD11 is a European made product so they’re experiencing SFD due to the MK8 Golf and a particular model Skoda. SFD has not hit the North American market yet. If you are experiencing issues with coding, open your hood to put your vehicle in “service mode”, then connect your OBD11. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DoC0427 (Sep 16, 2019)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> [mention]DoC0427 [/mention]they’re working with VAG for SFD access.
> 
> Information regarding support for 2020 models and SFD
> 
> ...


Oh yea, I know they’re working on SFD but they have been for over a year and seems like no progress visible yet. Similar to how they are working on bringing BMW into the program as well but that’s also been in progress for over a year, maybe 2-3 even.

Anyway, I am not bashing them at all and fully acknowledge what they do is fraught with challenge. My only point is that if they don’t crack that SFD soon, as well as bring BMW (or any others) on board, their company is going to have a difficult time surviving. Subscription model I suppose buys some (financial) time/security but not much if new users don’t sign up.

I would think if SFD hits the NA market vehicles before OBDELEVEN has found a way to deal with it, they will be in real trouble.

…just my opinion of course.

I do love my OBDeleven so I hope they find a way forward.

Cheers…
DoC


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

If I recall they’re working with VW on a way for their tool to communicate with the VW mothership for the code(s) to access SFD protected controllers just like the dealers would when they connect up and scan. I’m going guess it’ll work like a Public/Private key setup so that VW knows that an authorized OBD11 dongle is allowed access. I would imagine that would take some sort of agreements and potentially some sort of backend infrastructure on Volta’s part. Naturally that would have to be unseen and protected from end users. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> If I recall they’re working with VW on a way for their tool to communicate with the VW mothership for the code(s) to access SFD protected controllers just like the dealers would when they connect up and scan. I’m going guess it’ll work like a Public/Private key setup so that VW knows that an authorized OBD11 dongle is allowed access. I would imagine that would take some sort of agreements and potentially some sort of backend infrastructure on Volta’s part. Naturally that would have to be unseen and protected from end users.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Are you ever going to respond to me or just keep ignoring me? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alpinweiss2 (Jan 9, 2017)

(post deleted)

🍺


----------



## mnoury (Aug 12, 2016)

I want to share this mod with you guys











Before











After











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kazimir80 (Mar 15, 2019)

Does that make the instruments to be illuminated whole the time or just on the parking light position? What I am not really comfortable is when the dark come or I am in some tunnel or under the bridge, light sensor decides "it is fine to be on daily lights still" but instruments are hard to read already to have them illuminated still.

Thank you


----------



## kazimir80 (Mar 15, 2019)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> [mention]DoC0427 [/mention]they’re working with VAG for SFD access.
> 
> Information regarding support for 2020 models and SFD
> 
> ...


yes Skoda Octavia is testing bed like VW Golf is to new electronics before they will adopt it to all generation of models...


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Thanks! I couldn’t recall the exact model. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Thanks! I couldn’t recall the exact model.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Morning!! Respond to me yet?? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mnoury (Aug 12, 2016)

kazimir80 said:


> Does that make the instruments to be illuminated whole the time or just on the parking light position? What I am not really comfortable is when the dark come or I am in some tunnel or under the bridge, light sensor decides "it is fine to be on daily lights still" but instruments are hard to read already to have them illuminated still.
> 
> Thank you












No not the whole time.
When the switch is set to on ( Low beam off )
The instruments in set to not illuminate 

However the default configuration for VAG cars in our region and Europe to be illuminated.

So when set the switch to this position it will set the illumination to on.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kazimir80 (Mar 15, 2019)

Thank you for the clarification I will dig into this. I would be happy this behaviour would be the same for "Auto".


----------



## mnoury (Aug 12, 2016)

kazimir80 said:


> Thank you for the clarification I will dig into this. I would be happy this behaviour would be the same for "Auto".


We you set the switch to Auto it is illuminated.

My issue is whenever I pass by any checkpoint.
I have to turn my low beam off. 
And when I turn the switch the instruments are not illuminated like my previous VAG cars


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

For those that wanted Single Side Parking Lights, the app is there for the Atlas. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zenia (Feb 8, 2015)

Hi
Is anyone change a clock position on a top of the dashboard? I did this with Carista (I think) and it was looks better than now( clock in a middle and compass on the left side).If anyone did this with OBDELEVEN please share how, I tried but no luck yet 
Thank you 

Sent from my SM-N976V using Tapatalk


----------



## Alpinweiss2 (Jan 9, 2017)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> For those that wanted Single Side Parking Lights, the app is there for the Atlas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you very much! That will be useful.

🍺


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> For those that wanted Single Side Parking Lights, the app is there for the Atlas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You should block me here and unfollow me as well since you won’t man up and talk to me. Instead you just hide behind the apps and pretend I don’t exist. Bravo!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)




----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

For those not comfortable with going in and making changes, are there any app requests from my mod doc? I’m happy to submit more if it helps those using OBD11. 









OBD11 Mods Atlas.docx


OBD11 Mods/Tweaks on 2019 VW Atlas SEL *All changes performed at your own risk! Start off with a full factory scan and save. Also map every adaptation channel for every module and save. MQB platform is the modern one and VW switched almost every controller over to adaptation channels. *Items w...




tinyurl.com






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zenia (Feb 8, 2015)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> For those not comfortable with going in and making changes, are there any app requests from my mod doc? I’m happy to submit more if it helps those using OBD11.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you for your help 
I use a lot of your modes

Sent from my SM-N976V using Tapatalk


----------



## kocyk123 (Mar 23, 2021)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> For those not comfortable with going in and making changes, are there any app requests from my mod doc? I’m happy to submit more if it helps those using OBD11.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What does the following do?
_Hot Country Coding_

Control Unit 08
Security Access
Long Coding
Byte 4
Bit 1
Old Value: Unchecked
New Value: Checked

Also, do you know if there is a way to increase air flow distribution for the AC in AUTO mode? I know that there was an app for my 2018 Audi Q5 and I cloud change how much air is being distributed in the cabin. I find the fan not blowing hard enough when I try to reach desired temp. I remember that I could set the temp to 72 or 70 and it was still blowing a pretty good amount of air in the cabin and I never had a need to go below 70. With my Atlas, the blowing air is very cold but if I set it to 72 or 70, it is way to warm in the cabin. I usually have to go as low as 65 on a 85 or 90 F day. I also have he 70% ceramic tint on the windshield that blocks the heat so I know it is also the reason because it tricks the sensor. I hope that there is a way to increate the air distribution like in my Audi. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

What you described is essentially what that coding will do. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kocyk123 (Mar 23, 2021)

Hell yeah! Thank you and thank you again for putting up that document. You included a lot of things that I didn't even think of and because of that, I love my Atlas even better. You can adjust in your document the ambient lights to verified (2019 SEL Premium with digital dash 2.0). I have done it a couple of weeks ago and added 10 colors and changed my digital dash and menu color to light gray.


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

kocyk123 said:


> Hell yeah! Thank you and thank you again for putting up that document. You included a lot of things that I didn't even think of and because of that, I love my Atlas even better. You can adjust in your document the ambient lights to verified (2019 SEL Premium with digital dash 2.0). I have done it a couple of weeks ago and added 10 colors and changed my digital dash and menu color to light gray.


Half that stuff he wouldn’t have if it wasn’t for me!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

VCDS Mods 04092020.docx







drive.google.com





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zenia (Feb 8, 2015)

This is what I am asking about. I couldn't find this mode in OBDEleven
Any Idea ?


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Zenia, have you checked Long coding in control module 17? I wanna say it may be located there. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zenia (Feb 8, 2015)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Zenia, have you checked Long coding in control module 17? I wanna say it may be located there.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No I didn't but I will
Thank you for advice. Will report back if will find how


----------



## Zenia (Feb 8, 2015)

This is what I just found 
Don't think it's what I am looking for









Sent from my SM-N976V using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Yea that’s the only one I’ve seen and it is possible that the Carista one listed is for the standard analog dash. I’ve had the digital dash in my former Tiguan and Atlas and I just recall seeing Compass Top, Compass Bottom as options that I wanna say is related to coding that is included for getting Traffic Sign Recognition enabled. Never looked further for left or right as an option, but my gut tells me this left, right option may be for standard analog gauges. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zenia (Feb 8, 2015)

No I had Carista and be able to change this to central position on my 2019 Atlas but don't have Carista anymore 

Sent from my SM-N976V using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

[mention]Zenia [/mention]I’ll poke around and see if I can find anything. By chance any differences in vehicle, say one had Nav and the other didn’t?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zenia (Feb 8, 2015)

I have SE with Tech R line 2021.5 .no navigation 
Thank you for your help 
Not a big deal but I think it's more convenient to have a clock in the center of the top part of the display 

Sent from my SM-N976V using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Which dash do you have? I have version 1 of the Digital Dash and the time is in the top center for me, compass on the left and temp on the right. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zenia (Feb 8, 2015)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Which dash do you have? I have version 1 of the Digital Dash and the time is in the top center for me, compass on the left and temp on the right.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's not digital.

Sent from my SM-N976V using Tapatalk


----------



## Zenia (Feb 8, 2015)

i tried to change a position of the compass like we discuss and don't see any changes in compass position
Reihenmotor5 can you please ask OBDEleven to check if it's possible and if it's possible add to their apps
TY


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

[mention]Zenia [/mention]I’ll reach out and ask, but I can’t make any promises. I’ll keep you posted over DM. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zenia (Feb 8, 2015)

KarstGeo said:


> High intensity brake lights:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I saw this in your list








Are you be able to do this? And if yes, how?
Thank you


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

Zenia said:


> I saw this in your list
> View attachment 96338
> 
> Are you be able to do this? And if yes, how?
> Thank you


Please clarify - what do you want to do?


----------



## Zenia (Feb 8, 2015)

KarstGeo said:


> Please clarify - what do you want to do?


Compass position( i think I highlited on your list)


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

Ah. Here you go. Dash control unit...long coding. I dicked with it and it does move it around but I can't remember how/details. Try it.


----------



## Zenia (Feb 8, 2015)

KarstGeo said:


> Ah. Here you go. Dash control unit...long coding. I dicked with it and it does move it around but I can't remember how/details. Try it.
> 
> View attachment 96426


Perfect. It's worked. Funny but 2 days ago I tried and nothing changed. Today I open hood and tried again and it's working. Thank you 

Sent from my SM-N976V using Tapatalk


----------



## Zenia (Feb 8, 2015)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> [mention]Zenia [/mention]I’ll reach out and ask, but I can’t make any promises. I’ll keep you posted over DM.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


With KarsGeo help I successfully change my clock position. I was right about mode which I showed above but forgot to open a hood at this time. So it's working 

Sent from my SM-N976V using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

I didn’t even think about that since that’s becoming more of the norm now. What model year do you have again?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zenia (Feb 8, 2015)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> I didn’t even think about that since that’s becoming more of the norm now. What model year do you have again?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Cross sport se with tech 2021.5

Sent from my SM-N976V using Tapatalk


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> For those not comfortable with going in and making changes, are there any app requests from my mod doc? I’m happy to submit more if it helps those using OBD11.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> VCDS Mods 04092020.docx
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just wanted to say thank you for compiling this list! 
Most of these worked on my Arteon


Side question though....what does "Staging" do on a digital dash though?
I know what cluster staging is on the analog gauges (the dial sweep), but does it do anything (different) on the digital dash?


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Staging is also known as celebration, but on the Digital Dash it only works in certain situations. An example might be you turn on remote start, to get in and see the dash and after you get it and press start they “needles” move. 

Saw you posted in the Arteon forum for interior light fade and here is the coding:

Interior Lights Fade-out activation 

Control Unit 09
Security Access
Adaptation
Find Suchbeleuchtung_allgemein
Search for KL58 Einschalten mit Rampe
Old Value: not_active
New Value: active

Noticed that this takes effect on my Euro switch, most noticeable with Fade On. As the interior lights fade off, the Euro switch fades on. In the videos below I turned off the interior lights to be seen better.

Video - Fade off
Video - Fade on

*Note if your switch is set to Auto only the switch is impacted by this mod. If you have your switch set to 0 when you manually change the setting you will see ambient lighting and the MIB lighting fade on and off. Cool effect.

Video - Progressive internal lights

Also when driving if your light sensor notices it’s dark enough for your front headlights to turn on you can see the lights on the MIB fade on or as the translated value “on ramp”, ramps up. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Staging is also known as celebration, but on the Digital Dash it only works in certain situations. An example might be you turn on remote start, to get in and see the dash and after you get it and press start they “needles” move.
> 
> Saw you posted in the Arteon forum for interior light fade and here is the coding:
> 
> ...


Thanks....yeah after I posted that, THEN I saw the sweep/staging video.
I knew what it was, but just wasn't sure if it worked on the digital cockpit.

_I'll try enabling it again, but I did notice that the gauge cluster stayed on after I closed the doors with it enabled. Not sure if that was normal or not._

And yeah I saw the instructions for the interior fading, but I just couldn't find those exact words when scrolling thru the list of adaptations in VagCom though.
I guess I'll try and search/check again

thanks!


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Normal, it eventually goes off. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Found the Interior light fade out option, thanks!

BUT Staging doesn't work on the new clusters (apparently).
And neither did the mirrors folding out on remote start (on my Arteon anyways)


----------



## Zenia (Feb 8, 2015)

Just curios if anyone figured out how to activate(if it's even possible) a second DRL on new 2021 SE cross sport?


----------



## Alpinweiss2 (Jan 9, 2017)

Zenia said:


> Just curios if anyone figured out how to activate(if it's even possible) a second DRL on new 2021 SE cross sport?


If you are referring to the two "hockey sticks" instead of one, I think that is only on the SEL model and above headlights. It is physically a different headlight unit in the vehicle. My SE model has the single "hockey stick" on each side.

🍺


----------



## Zenia (Feb 8, 2015)

Alpinweiss2 said:


> If you are referring to the two "hockey sticks" instead of one, I think that is only on the SEL model and above headlights. It is physically a different headlight unit in the vehicle. My SE model has the single "hockey stick" on each side.
> 
> 🍺


Yes, this is what I was asking about.
Oh well, not a big deal. Thank you for your answer


----------



## Zenia (Feb 8, 2015)

I use KarstGeo UrbanJoke for my 2021.5 Cross Sport and it's looks great( I loved)
--------------------------------------------------------------
Urban joke/pace car tails Alternitive 1 (2019 GSW with OE LED tails)

Adaptation
Control unit: 09 Central Electrics
Name: Leuchte23SL HLC10
Values:
Lichtfunktion B 23:
Old value: nicht aktiv
New value: Blinken links Dunkelphase
Lichtfunktion C 23:
Old value: nicht aktiv
New value: Blinken links Hellphase
Dimming Direction CD 23:
Old value: maximize
New value: minimize

Adaptation
Control unit: 09 Central Electrics
Name: Leuchte17TFL R BLK SRB3TFL R BLK SR KC3
Values:
Lichtfunktion B 17:
Old value: nicht aktiv
New value: Blinken links Hellphase
Lichtfunktion C 17:
Old value: nicht aktiv
New value: Blinken links Dunkelphase
Dimming Direction CD 17:
Old value: maximize
New value: minimize

Adaptation
Control unit: 09 Central Electrics
Name: Leuchte24SL HRA65
Values:
Dimming Direction CD 24:
Old value: maximize
New value: minimize
Lichtfunktion B 24:
Old value: nicht aktiv
New value: Blinken rechts Dunkelphase
Lichtfunktion C 24:
Old value: nicht aktiv
New value: Blinken rechts Hellphase

Adaptation
Control unit: 09 Central Electrics
Name: Leuchte16BLK SLB35BLK SL KC9
Values:
Dimming Direction CD 16:
Old value: maximize
New value: minimize
Lichtfunktion B 16:
Old value: nicht aktiv
New value:Blinken rechts Hellphase
Lichtfunktion C 16:
Old value: nicht aktiv
New value: Blinken rechts Dunkelphase
--------------------------------------------------------------
how it looks




and when it locks





Thank you KarstGeo


----------



## gti_addict (Nov 22, 2000)

Zenia said:


> Cross sport se with tech 2021.5


I'm pretty sure that the 2021.5 model year change was for the Atlas only and not the Cross Sport.


----------



## ce4 (Jun 26, 2017)

So i just ran a full scan on my 21 ACS SE Rline and now the speakers don't work. I get no audio whether i use the radio/sat radio/bluetooth. No music, no phone calls nothing. any ideas?


----------



## Zenia (Feb 8, 2015)

gti_addict said:


> I'm pretty sure that the 2021.5 model year change was for the Atlas only and not the Cross Sport.


IDK
this is what they told me at the vw dealership 
But this is not what I am talking about,
KarstGeo mod for this lights is looks really great on this LED tailgate lights

Sent from my SM-N976V using Tapatalk


----------



## *DesertFox* (Sep 26, 2017)

You're right, Atlas only.


----------



## JKaruzas (Dec 5, 2007)

Zenia said:


> I use KarstGeo UrbanJoke for my 2021.5 Cross Sport and it's looks great( I loved)
> --------------------------------------------------------------


Would you be able to post a video of how this looks on your Cross Sport? I’m curious how it looks. Thanks!


----------



## Zenia (Feb 8, 2015)

Here is a link to my google photos 








2 new items by Yevgeniy Bolembakh







protect-us.mimecast.com


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Looks like OBDELEVEN has updated accounts, under Plan mine now shows Lifetime. 










Also curious if anyone has the Ultimate pack? I’m curious if the OCA apps you create can be added for all in the app, shared with other users or you can send the created OCA to OBD11 Team from within the app so they can go through validation and verification so it can be added to the app for all? 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zenia (Feb 8, 2015)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Looks like OBDELEVEN has updated accounts, under Plan mine now shows Lifetime.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mine is change to Lifetime

Sent from my SM-N976V using Tapatalk


----------



## dh71704 (Nov 2, 2011)

Someone posted last week or the week before that hey were going to a subscription based service and if you had PRO yoy got the lifetime for free


----------



## Alpinweiss2 (Jan 9, 2017)

dh71704 said:


> Someone posted last week or the week before that hey were going to a subscription based service and if you had PRO yoy got the lifetime for free


Yes, this is correct. 

I have the Pro version. But then I got a notice a few days ago that I needed to upgrade to the Pro version (as well as several other people on this forum). I think this was a source of confusion. I have now been converted to Lifetime, which resolved the issue for me.

🍺


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Over the next few days I will be submitting the following for One Click Apps (OCA) to OBD11:

*ACC Automatic Resume* - submitted 6/21, in progress 6/25
*Overtaking Assistance* - submitted 6/21, in progress 6/25
*Adaptive Lane Assist* - submitted 6/21, in progress 6/25
*Fade Out vs Instant Off for Cornering/Fog Lights* - submitted 6/21
*Emergency Brake Flashing* - submitted 6/21, in progress 6/25
*Enable Side View Mirror LED for Night Parking* - submitted 6/21, in progress 6/25
*Puddle Lights Active when closed* - submitted 6/22, in progress 6/23
*Interior Lights Fade Out/Ramp Up* - submitted 6/22, in progress 6/23
*Change Dashboard Visuals* - submitted 6/22, in progress 6/23
*Add Carbon Dots to Digital Dash* - submitted 6/22, in progress 6/23
*Outside Temp Warning* - submitted 6/23, in progress 6/23
*Display Fan Speed in Auto Mode* -App Present
*Retain Seat Heating Settings* - App Present
*3D View for 360 Camera* - submitted 6/23, in progress 6/25
*Easy Entry* - submitted 6/23, in progress 6/25
*XDS* - submitted 6/23, in progress 6/25
*Dashboard Clock position* - submitted 6/23, in progress 6/25

Feel like the Atlas gets no love, so going to start submitting.

*Will update list on when submitted and when notified OCA has been tested and added to OBD11. For multi VW owners that own a Tiguan, I am adding a note to each submission that the mod works for the Tiguan. So you might see it added to OCA for 2018+ Tiguans.*


----------



## Zenia (Feb 8, 2015)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Over the next few days I will be submitting the following for One Click Apps (OCA) to OBD11:
> 
> ACC Automatic Resume
> Overtaking Assistance
> ...


I think if you will add a clock position on dashboard like we discussed earlier, people will appreciate this to 
I think it's make sense to have a clock in a middle and compas on the left side 
Thank you again for your time and hard work 

Sent from my SM-N976V using Tapatalk


----------



## Alpinweiss2 (Jan 9, 2017)

Thank you Reihenmotor, that looks great. Is there any chance of adding a rear fog light feature?

🍺


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Zenia said:


> I think if you will add a clock position on dashboard like we discussed earlier, people will appreciate this to
> I think it's make sense to have a clock in a middle and compas on the left side
> Thank you again for your time and hard work
> 
> Sent from my SM-N976V using Tapatalk


Zenia, thanks! Will add and to confirm this only applies to analog gauges that have the center MFD?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Alpinweiss2 said:


> Thank you Reihenmotor, that looks great. Is there any chance of adding a rear fog light feature?


Don you mean the one where the reverse/rear fog (if converted) flashes with high beam flash?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zenia (Feb 8, 2015)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Zenia, thanks! Will add and to confirm this only applies to analog gauges that have the center MFD?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes only for analog dashboard
Before they was swaped


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

[mention]Zenia [/mention] thanks, since when submitting you are required to provide accurate descriptions. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cuco_GLI (Nov 23, 2016)

Just traded in my 2019 Atlas SE for a 2021.5 SEL FWD...really happy about the upgrade. I've coded most of the stuff already on the new Atlas. The coolest feature for me has been coding the RGB ambient ligthing for the digital dash and MIB. One thing I havent been able to code though is the offroad menu. The compass menu options in the Infotainment module are all active but still no luck. The new Atlas has the MIB3 and there are some differences in the adaptations options so I wonder if there are other things that need to be coded.



Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## dh71704 (Nov 2, 2011)

Two questions. 

Does anyone know if it is possible to change the blue bar on the MIB screen?

Does anyone know the value number of the blue bar on the MIB screen if it’s not possible to be changed. I changed the MFD screen and I want the colors to match. Right now I have the blue set all the way to 255.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Post #567 I will update as OCA are submitted and also when they've passed validation and verification for use within the OBD11 app.

First 6 submitted so far.


----------



## cuco_GLI (Nov 23, 2016)

dh71704 said:


> Two questions.
> 
> Does anyone know if it is possible to change the blue bar on the MIB screen?
> 
> Does anyone know the value number of the blue bar on the MIB screen if it’s not possible to be changed. I changed the MFD screen and I want the colors to match. Right now I have the blue set all the way to 255.


Its a bit involved but you can either change it to a specific color or set the MIB to give you the color palette option (It hink its 30 colors total). I've only tried the palette option. 

Maybe you can use this as reference





RGB Color Codes Chart 🎨


RGB color codes chart, RGB color picker, RGB color table.




www.rapidtables.com





Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## dh71704 (Nov 2, 2011)

cuco_GLI said:


> Its a bit involved but you can either change it to a specific color or set the MIB to give you the color palette option (It hink its 30 colors total). I've only tried the palette option.
> 
> Maybe you can use this as reference
> 
> ...


Thanks.

Do you have the instructions on how to change the MIB? I can not find it in the google docs.


----------



## cuco_GLI (Nov 23, 2016)

dh71704 said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Do you have the instructions on how to change the MIB? I can not find it in the google docs.


I followed this video to the tee and it worked for me.






Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

10 OCA's submitted to the OBD11 Team, 7 more to go. Hope to see some movement by Friday.


----------



## Alpinweiss2 (Jan 9, 2017)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> 10 OCA's submitted to the OBD11 Team, 7 more to go. Hope to see some movement by Friday.


Thank you very much for your hard work!

Do the OCA’s you submit only work for the Atlas, or are they also valid for other models of Volkswagen and Audi? I am sorry for my lack of understanding. 

🍺


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

So you submit for a specific vehicle, but I did note that these can also be done for the Tiguan. They may or may not add for the Tiguan. If they don’t, I just submit it again but change the tag for the Tiguan. I know for the tails on with trunk open OCA I submitted I only had to ask for them to add to the Teramont and they did without resubmitting. For Single Side Parking Lights I had to resubmit for the Tiguan. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Over the next few days I will be submitting the following for One Click Apps (OCA) to OBD11:
> 
> *ACC Automatic Resume* - submitted 6/21
> *Overtaking Assistance* - submitted 6/21
> ...


All have been submitted and I have color coded where in the process each request is at for reference. When added and showing in the OBD11 app that will naturally be green. I also provided to the OBD11 team which are 2017 - 2020, 2017 and up, and that 2nd generation Atlas may require hood open for coding changes to be accepted. Enjoy!


----------



## Alpinweiss2 (Jan 9, 2017)

Thank you ReihenmotorFünf! I will want to try some of these OCA’s when they become available.

Is the side mirror LED an additional function of the Single Side Parking Lights?  

🍺


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

I liked that feature for backing up when for example parallel at night. Provides additional illumination on the sides of the vehicle at night when you are looking on the MIB for a top down view.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kocyk123 (Mar 23, 2021)

I just recently enabled it too. Pretty cool! The lights only come on with a 360 view.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

They’re on when in reverse, during the day not bright enough to see but if you stick your hand underneath you’ll see the light. Overhead/360 view is where it actually helps. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kocyk123 (Mar 23, 2021)

Hmm.. I tested it with my hand and they only come on with 360. I just realized as I am writing it that I must've tested it when car was in Park lol....


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

LOL, all good unless VW changed it but I wanna say an Arteon user thought it was only when 360 was running but they stuck their hand out under while in reverse and said they were on. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Enjoy everyone! Looks like mostly everything dropped for 2017-2020 and some are present in 2020 - up that others have confirmed to work through here by using my mod doc. I was checking what apps were available for a VW enthusiast who's helping his wife decide between a Q5 and an Atlas, and saw these were now showing. You may need to open to view the image and scroll to see all additions, screenshots were combined using Tailor app. This screenshot is from the 2017-2020 apps. The 2020 - up seems to be mixed in and not all at the top.


----------



## Alpinweiss2 (Jan 9, 2017)

Thank you very much ReihenmotorFünf!

I will see how much is available for 2021+ model years.

🍺


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

@Alpinweiss2 thank you! I see that ones I marked as being coded on my former Tiguan, they have also dropped there for MY2017-2020. I can't take credit for Activating Personalization, that was my submission. Going to put this info out there for the Tiguan owners.


----------



## Zenia (Feb 8, 2015)

Alpinweiss2 said:


> Thank you very much ReihenmotorFünf!
> 
> I will see how much is available for 2021+ model years.


Thank you 
Compass position definitely works on 2021 cross sport se with tech 

Sent from my SM-N976V using Tapatalk


----------



## cuco_GLI (Nov 23, 2016)

I do confirm that for 2021+ there are some instances where you will need to have the bonnet open to be able to write the coding.

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

[mention]cuco_GLI [/mention]yea I noted in every submission second generation may required the hood open for coding to be accepted. I think I saw that statement in only one submission. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Here’s the one I found where I provided this statement of hood needing to be open. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zenia (Feb 8, 2015)

I have to open a hood every time I do something with obd11 , otherwise it's not accepting adaptation( a specially long coding). I have 21 cross sport se with tech


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Yea and seeing that’s a thing now, I put that in every submission. 

Once they confirm with me, I’ll reply back and ask them to update that language. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zenia (Feb 8, 2015)

Just curios if anyone try to add a shift gear number besides a D like in manual mode?


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

From my understanding need a TCU update to have the gear show up next to the D or S. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kocyk123 (Mar 23, 2021)

I would love it in my Atlas. I did that for my 2018 Q5.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Yea I tried and tried in my 2019 Tiguan with no luck. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

@Zenia I know you got this coded already, but I did reach back to the devs and asked them to add the line under attention that the hood needs to be open for coding changes to be accepted for the Compass Position OCA that was published.


----------



## Zenia (Feb 8, 2015)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> @Zenia I know you got this coded already, but I did reach back to the devs and asked them to add the line under attention that the hood needs to be open for coding changes to be accepted for the Compass Position OCA that was published.


Great. Thank you. It will save some people time and frustration with code not accepted error 

Sent from my SM-N976V using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Going to request to add Auto Lock as an OCA next. 

Here are some bits I’m curious about and to see if anyone has made changes to these on their Atlas. 

Driver side mirror dip in reverse. You might be saying that seems pointless but if you live or work in an area with one way streets you may be parallel parking on the driver side. Since that’s not common, odds are you’re more likely to kerb your wheel. 










Startup screen under long coding for Dashboard, anyone play around with these?










Acceleration display also under long coding for Dashboard, might this be boost like some code on Audis? 










Maybe my former Tiguan was more sensitive with FCW, and it seems to rarely kick on, if ever on the Atlas. Wondering if this has some influence on FCW. 










Finally the sunroof, anyone play around with temperature and/or speed dependent? Comfort settings may impact these options. 










All these screenshots are from the garage after looking around for coding to see if automatic opening/unlocking is available. OBD11 not connected to my Atlas while poking around. Just wondering if anyone has played around with these options. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alpinweiss2 (Jan 9, 2017)

Can I add the mirror dip for reverse on the passenger side of my Atlas SE? I currently do not have that feature.

🍺


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Do you have memory seats? I wanna say there is some correlation between memory and the type of power mirror motor used that allows it to return to the correct X, Y, & Z values. Might wanna try what some MK7 Golf owners do for coding. I believe it sort of works?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zenia (Feb 8, 2015)

Alpinweiss2 said:


> Can I add the mirror dip for reverse on the passenger side of my Atlas SE? I currently do not have that feature.


You can but you have to bring mirror back to normal position manually 

Sent from my SM-N976V using Tapatalk


----------



## Zenia (Feb 8, 2015)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Going to request to add Auto Lock as an OCA next.
> 
> Here are some bits I’m curious about and to see if anyone has made changes to these on their Atlas.
> 
> ...


Driver side mirror would be great to have it. My friend Chevy is like this and I loved.
Didn't play with the other stuff which you mentioned 

Sent from my SM-N976V using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

[mention]Zenia [/mention]hoping to test that out later today. 

Also if anyone knows, I’ve seen on OBD11 FAQ someone asked can you change the color of the LED light and their answer is Yes, but how??? Maybe it’s not possible on the iOS app? I can figure how to open up 4B coding for enhanced headlight functionality and coding for joker tails on my former Tiguan, but apparently this is stumping me  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zenia (Feb 8, 2015)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> [mention]Zenia [/mention]hoping to test that out later today.
> 
> Also if anyone knows, I’ve seen on OBD11 FAQ someone asked can you change the color of the LED light and their answer is Yes, but how??? Maybe it’s not possible on the iOS app? I can figure how to open up 4B coding for enhanced headlight functionality and coding for joker tails on my former Tiguan, but apparently this is stumping me
> 
> ...


Can we ask obd11 guys about LED colors?

Sent from my SM-N976V using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Sure don’t see why not, just wondering if you or maybe someone else here knows how. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alpinweiss2 (Jan 9, 2017)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Do you have memory seats? I wanna say there is some correlation between memory and the type of power mirror motor used that allows it to return to the correct X, Y, & Z values. Might wanna try what some MK7 Golf owners do for coding. I believe it sort of works?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No, I do not have memory seats. This may be the missing link.

🍺


----------



## Alpinweiss2 (Jan 9, 2017)

Zenia said:


> You can but you have to bring mirror back to normal position manually
> 
> Sent from my SM-N976V using Tapatalk


OK thank you.

🍺


----------



## cuco_GLI (Nov 23, 2016)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> [mention]Zenia [/mention]hoping to test that out later today.
> 
> Also if anyone knows, I’ve seen on OBD11 FAQ someone asked can you change the color of the LED light and their answer is Yes, but how??? Maybe it’s not possible on the iOS app? I can figure how to open up 4B coding for enhanced headlight functionality and coding for joker tails on my former Tiguan, but apparently this is stumping me
> 
> ...


When you say LED colors, do you mean the ambient lighting or the headlight led?


Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Nope, the actual LED light that goes around the OBD11 dongle. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cuco_GLI (Nov 23, 2016)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Nope, the actual LED light that goes around the OBD11 dongle.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


A bright magenta would look nice

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

I’ve looked all through the app and don’t see anything that allows that to happen even though their website they answer just Yes that it can be changed. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zenia (Feb 8, 2015)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> I’ve looked all through the app and don’t see anything that allows that to happen even though their website they answer just Yes that it can be changed.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Same with Android application. Nothing


----------



## cuco_GLI (Nov 23, 2016)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> I’ve looked all through the app and don’t see anything that allows that to happen even though their website they answer just Yes that it can be changed.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I just posted the question in the obdeleven - general discussions forum...added you to the discussion.

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Thanks! Just tested driver side mirror dip and no dice. Checked the HW/SW version and there is a difference between the driver and passenger side door. The driver side ends with a 3F and the passenger side ends in a 2F. 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zenia (Feb 8, 2015)

Is anyone nows why AWD show No in Long Coding on Dashboard if my Atlas is v6 4motion?









Sent from my SM-N976V using Tapatalk


----------



## kocyk123 (Mar 23, 2021)

I tried the mirror dip before and no luck unfortunately. I don't get why none of my previous Audis (4 of them) and this VW don't have this most basic option.... Glad to have my 360 view though  As far as the LED lights go, it is a hardware limitation. Our Atlases are equipped only with white LED module. I heard you can purchase a multicolor LED module but not sure if it can be easily integrated.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Zenia said:


> Is anyone nows why AWD show No in Long Coding on Dashboard if my Atlas is v6 4motion?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


AWD is not the same as 4Motion, disregard don’t change. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zenia (Feb 8, 2015)

kocyk123 said:


> I tried the mirror dip before and no luck unfortunately. I don't get why none of my previous Audis (4 of them) and this VW don't have this most basic option.... Glad to have my 360 view though  As far as the LED lights go, it is a hardware limitation. Our Atlases are equipped only with white LED module. I heard you can purchase a multicolor LED module but not sure if it can be easily integrated.


Passenger side? Mine is dip down but then after I put in park position and apply breaks I reverse to normal position manually otherwise for some reason when you will start you engine next time it will go down by himself.


----------



## kocyk123 (Mar 23, 2021)

No, drivers side. Passenger's side works fine. I set the dip height and it always goes there. Mirror goes back to normal when you go +8mph or change your gear selector to P or manually move your mirror stalk to another position and come back.


----------



## Zenia (Feb 8, 2015)

kocyk123 said:


> No, drivers side. Passenger's side works fine. I set the dip height and it always goes there. Mirror goes back to normal when you go +8mph or change your gear selector to P or manually move your mirror stalk to another position and come back.


Oh yes you have SEL, mine is SE with Tech.


----------



## kocyk123 (Mar 23, 2021)

You are right. I missed your post where you said that your does not have it for passenger side. That is weird, I would assume that it is standard along all of the trims hmmm... Can't really help with that.


----------



## Zenia (Feb 8, 2015)

kocyk123 said:


> You are right. I missed your post where you said that your does not have it for passenger side. That is weird, I would assume that it is standard along all of the trims hmmm... Can't really help with that.


It's Ok I will survive


----------



## Jadams871 (Mar 9, 2017)

New to the Atlas, searched through this thread to no avail, but I cannot find the module for the easy exit seat on my Atlas. It’s a 2021 Cross Sport SEL V6. I had a 2020 Tiguan and it seems like a lot of the modules have had some minor changes. Any help on where to find that would be greatly appreciated. 
Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Have you tried this?

Easy Entry 

(Seats move back to the furthest position when you open the door after turning off ignition. They will move back to memory after you turn on ignition. Driver Profile must be enabled.)

Control Unit 36
Security Access
Long Coding
Easy_Entry_Front: Not Active -> Active
Easy_Entry_Front_Over_MMI -> Active*

*Last option displays the function in the MIB under Car Settings.

Since you have a newer model, you may need to open the hood first so that the coding is accepted. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jadams871 (Mar 9, 2017)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Have you tried this?
> 
> Easy Entry
> 
> ...


Thank you. I’ll try that in the morning. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Feel free to look through my OBD11 mod doc: 









OBD11 Mods Atlas.docx


OBD11 Mods/Tweaks on 2019 VW Atlas SEL *All changes performed at your own risk! Start off with a full factory scan and save. Also map every adaptation channel for every module and save. MQB platform is the modern one and VW switched almost every controller over to adaptation channels. *Items w...




tinyurl.com





Most should work, but again the newer model years, while they don’t have SFD at the moment, it appears that they are implementing a “service mode” like Audi. So before you perform any coding, open the hood first. 

Hope that helps!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jadams871 (Mar 9, 2017)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Feel free to look through my OBD11 mod doc:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Worked like a charm. Thanks. How about the tear fogs? Any way to get rear fogs on the car to work


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

2021 rear tails are sealed, but I believe someone knows the part number for what would work. I know [mention]Alpinweiss2 [/mention] was looking into this since he has the newer body style Atlas. Just not sure about the possibility for the Cross Sport. MK1 Atlas I was able to remove the inner rear tail since it’s not sealed. You’ll need a Euroswitch to turn on a rear fog if it’s even possible and some coding. I have the coding in my mod doc, but again just not sure if it’s possible for the Cross Sport. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jadams871 (Mar 9, 2017)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> 2021 rear tails are sealed, but I believe someone knows the part number for what would work. I know [mention]Alpinweiss2 [/mention] was looking into this since he has the newer body style Atlas. Just not sure about the possibility for the Cross Sport. MK1 Atlas I was able to remove the inner rear tail since it’s not sealed. You’ll need a Euroswitch to turn on a rear fog if it’s even possible and some coding. I have the coding in my mod doc, but again just not sure if it’s possible for the Cross Sport.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah. I did it on my 17 Alltrack. Was hoping it would be easy on the Atlas, but I thought the tails were sealed. Oh well, thanks anyway. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Yea I did it on my 2019 Tiguan, but the part came from Europe since they’re sealed also like the newer Atlas. Benefit of the Tiguan also offered in Europe. Might see if there is a Chinese rear fog used on the Teramont and don’t they have a version of the Cross Sport but also by a different name? My 2019 Atlas, just had deAutoLED make me a red reverse LED, installed the Euro and coded. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alpinweiss2 (Jan 9, 2017)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> 2021 rear tails are sealed, but I believe someone knows the part number for what would work. I know [mention]Alpinweiss2 [/mention] was looking into this since he has the newer body style Atlas. Just not sure about the possibility for the Cross Sport. MK1 Atlas I was able to remove the inner rear tail since it’s not sealed. You’ll need a Euroswitch to turn on a rear fog if it’s even possible and some coding. I have the coding in my mod doc, but again just not sure if it’s possible for the Cross Sport.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The European headlight switch just arrived this afternoon from ECS Tuning. I will install it and look at the coding possibilities for a rear foglight, probably this weekend. As previously stated, the tail light housings are sealed LED units on the 2021+ Atlas, so I will not attempt to modify them.

I think the lights are different on the Cross Sport, so I don’t think my research will help much.

🍺


----------



## bboshart (Aug 6, 2012)

Alpinweiss2 said:


> The European headlight switch just arrived this afternoon from ECS Tuning. I will install it and look at the coding possibilities for a rear foglight, probably this weekend. As previously stated, the tail light housings are sealed LED units on the 2021+ Atlas, so I will not attempt to modify them.
> 
> I think the lights are different on the Cross Sport, so I don’t think my research will help much.
> 
> 🍺


Did I miss that you found a rear tail w/ fog for the ‘21+ since you ordered the Euro switch?

I did it a while back but put red tint on one of the reverse lights. It just wasn’t bright enough so I swapped the Euro switch back out and haven’t been able to find a rear OEM tail w/ fog.


----------



## Alpinweiss2 (Jan 9, 2017)

bboshart said:


> Did I miss that you found a rear tail w/ fog for the ‘21+ since you ordered the Euro switch?
> 
> I did it a while back but put red tint on one of the reverse lights. It just wasn’t bright enough so I swapped the Euro switch back out and haven’t been able to find a rear OEM tail w/ fog.


Unfortunately, I have still not found the tail lamp unit that includes the rear fog light. I went ahead and ordered the Euro switch, since it took a couple of months on backorder. I wanted the genuine VW switch, and not an aftermarket. I will now look at coding and see if I can enable the switch for the rear foglight. The inner tail light (hatch mounted) appears to have a row of red LED's, just above the reverse lights, adjacent to the brake light LED's on the outer tail light. I would like to see if I can activate those LED's, and see if they are bright enough for a rear foglight. 

Any help from you or Reihenmotor on coding would be greatly appreciated.  

🍺


----------



## bboshart (Aug 6, 2012)

Alpinweiss2 said:


> Unfortunately, I have still not found the tail lamp unit that includes the rear fog light. I went ahead and ordered the Euro switch, since it took a couple of months on backorder. I wanted the genuine VW switch, and not an aftermarket. I will now look at coding and see if I can enable the switch for the rear foglight. The inner tail light (hatch mounted) appears to have a row of red LED's, just above the reverse lights, adjacent to the brake light LED's on the outer tail light. I would like to see if I can activate those LED's, and see if they are bright enough for a rear foglight.
> 
> Any help from you or Reihenmotor on coding would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> 🍺


I did take a look at that row and it looks like it should house additional LEDs, but looking at the plug in the back of the unit, there are only 3 wires: ground, reverse, and tail light.

So even if there were LEDs, there is no control wire to make them work. I think the inner tail is just designed to look like the outer and that row isn’t meant to illuminate.

EDIT: in addition, I did try to code some of the Leuchte and Lichtfunktion adaptations that were disabled and never found one that lit up the inner tail row we are talking about.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Anyone have luck coding for third brake light acknowledgment with lock/unlock? 

For Leuchte22BR MA57 Lichtfunktion B is surprisingly not set to not active it’s set to quitterungsfunktion 1 which translates to acknowledgement function 1. Although it does nothing from what I can tell when you lock/unlock. My only thought is maybe that function is tied to the alarm system?

Now here is some coding for this function in this spreadsheet image by DV52 to work off of since it’s not for an Atlas but Golf MK7 as most things translate fairly well on the MQB platform. 










I put the Aktive Blinkfunktion hat ein auf 1 gesetztes zugerodnetes Bit pa_dynamisch_blinken under C 22 and set Dimmwert CD from 0 to 127. Dimming Direction for CD is default at maximize just like Dimming Direction AB. So no change should be expected for that child channel. I expected this may work, but no luck. There is no ZV Blinken zu or ZV BLinken auf since the Atlas does not have dynamic turn signal modes. No dice. 

So I backed the changes I made to Lichtfunktion C and Dimmwert CD, and then changed Lichtfunktion B to the Aktive Blinkfunktion…and still nothing. 

Any ideas or anyone had luck getting this to work? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zenia (Feb 8, 2015)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Anyone have luck coding for third brake light acknowledgment with lock/unlock?
> 
> For Leuchte22BR MA57 Lichtfunktion B is surprisingly not set to not active it’s set to quitterungsfunktion 1 which translates to acknowledgement function 1. Although it does nothing from what I can tell when you lock/unlock. My only thought is maybe that function is tied to the alarm system?
> 
> ...


I did using an app and it's working but my Atlas is 2021. I think I had problem with my 2019 Atlas when I tried to activate that thing 

Sent from my SM-N976V using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Yea I looked around ZV algemein and ZV heck and not seeing anything that sticks out that would help. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zenia (Feb 8, 2015)

Did you try to use app?

Sent from my SM-N976V using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

I saw that, but didn’t try to apply to my 2019 model. Figured I’d try to find coding first. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zenia (Feb 8, 2015)

Silly question:
Is it possible to make a corner/fog lights be more brighter on 2021 models?
I couldn't find any info about this lightbulbs.


----------



## kocyk123 (Mar 23, 2021)

I believe that your only option is to go with a brighter bulb but you have to be careful. I bought bright LED bulbs to replace my stock halogen bulbs and noticed that they were too bright and the light was all over the place. I bought another set with less lumens and they seem to match the headlamp output much nicer now and are much better than stock halogen.


----------



## Zenia (Feb 8, 2015)

kocyk123 said:


> I believe that your only option is to go with a brighter bulb but you have to be careful. I bought bright LED bulbs to replace my stock halogen bulbs and noticed that they were too bright and the light was all over the place. I bought another set with less lumens and they seem to match the headlamp output much nicer now and are much better than stock halogen.


On the new 2021 headlights I believe headlights is sealed and no bulb replacement except turn signal (incandescent for some reason)


----------



## Alpinweiss2 (Jan 9, 2017)

kocyk123 said:


> I believe that your only option is to go with a brighter bulb but you have to be careful. I bought bright LED bulbs to replace my stock halogen bulbs and noticed that they were too bright and the light was all over the place. I bought another set with less lumens and they seem to match the headlamp output much nicer now and are much better than stock halogen.


Headlight section on my 2021 Atlas is sealed LED.

edit: sorry, my post is almost the same as Zenia.

🍺


----------



## kocyk123 (Mar 23, 2021)

My bad guys. Sorry.


----------



## Zenia (Feb 8, 2015)

kocyk123 said:


> My bad guys. Sorry.


It's all good


----------



## cuco_GLI (Nov 23, 2016)

Zenia said:


> On the new 2021 headlights I believe headlights is sealed and no bulb replacement except turn signal (incandescent for some reason)


These 2021 headlights are the weirdest thing...kind of bummed out that fogs are not separate from the headlight but the bumper design all least compensates for it. I'm not even sure where is the foglight bulb...it seems to be tucked in a corner of the headlight.

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

It is the corner light, taking a cue from Audi and instead of fogs getting all weather lights. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alpinweiss2 (Jan 9, 2017)

cuco_GLI said:


> These 2021 headlights are the weirdest thing...kind of bummed out that fogs are not separate from the headlight but the bumper design all least compensates for it. I'm not even sure where is the foglight bulb...it seems to be tucked in a corner of the headlight.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


I would have preferred stand-alone fog lights, rather than integrated into the headlights. But, the new design (2021+) replaces the fog lights with functional cooling vents in the front bumper. I assume this is for improved braking efficiency.

Volkswagen previously used integrated fog lights on the Passat B5, beginning about 1998. The B6 Passat returned to separate fog lights in the bumper.

🍺


----------



## Zenia (Feb 8, 2015)

Cornering light located in opposite corner of the assembly and has separate control (7) but how to program intensity 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

I’m going to bet if you look at that particular Leuchte channel it’s probably already set to 100 or 127. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zenia (Feb 8, 2015)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> I’m going to bet if you look at that particular Leuchte channel it’s probably already set to 100 or 127.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


More likely you right


----------



## Zenia (Feb 8, 2015)

Guys, is anyone nows how I can find which one is Kurvenlicht( cornering/fog)lights in OBDEleven?

Sent from my SM-N976V using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

If not available since it’s a front headlight, it’s more than likely part of LCM and not adjustable. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zenia (Feb 8, 2015)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> If not available since it’s a front headlight, it’s more than likely part of LCM and not adjustable.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh well we leave with what they provided 
Thank you 

Sent from my SM-N976V using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Anyone know if there is coding that allows one to control fan speed from this screen? I'm not concerned about the front necessarily, it's more the rear for two little ones that aren't tall enough yet to make adjustments while driving.


----------



## dh71704 (Nov 2, 2011)

I believe if you put it on manual mode there should be a slider on the left to adjust fan speed. Atleast thays how it is on my ACS


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Thanks! I’ll take a look, I think [mention]LSIII [/mention]may have helped a fellow member with some coding for something related to this screen on an Arteon. Trying to figure out what it does. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dh71704 (Nov 2, 2011)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Thanks! I’ll take a look, I think [mention]LSIII [/mention]may have helped a fellow member with some coding for something related to this screen on an Arteon. Trying to figure out what it does.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I did check on the way home from work and there is a slider in manual mode. Obviously I dont have the third row seating, so it might be different.


----------



## sniper69 (May 22, 2020)

For the rear climate - if it isn't in auto mode press the white circle above the rear temperature/vents. From there you can either select off, lower vents or higher vents. There is also a slider for moving the fan speed to what you would like it to be. The temperature can be changed by clicking on the temperature on the screen.


----------



## dmazyn (Feb 16, 2017)

Do the 2020 US spec cross sport require the new device? I have the original old white device and it does not seem to be making any updates. I have the hood open and even put the parking brake on but still nothing. If I try and use any of the apps it says update not made. If I change any adaptions it says it changed but the results are not seen in the behavior of the car.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

@dmazyn I believe so, rest assured it's not SFD but it's possible new controllers might not be readable with the 1st Gen device.


----------



## Jadams871 (Mar 9, 2017)

Is there a way to make the image of the car pop up automatically? I was able to do it in my MK7 Alltrack. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zenia (Feb 8, 2015)

Jadams871 said:


> Is there a way to make the image of the car pop up automatically? I was able to do it in my MK7 Alltrack.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Second for this mod
How you did on MK7? Maybe we can adopt your mode for Atlas


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Tried it, doesn’t work. Humblemechanic has a YouTube on it, tried in the Tiguan no go (granted that was 360), and with the Atlas with PDC still no luck. I’ll try to find the video. I might try again with the hood open, but doubt it will work. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Here’s the video







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jadams871 (Mar 9, 2017)

This is the video I used. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zenia (Feb 8, 2015)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Tried it, doesn’t work. Humblemechanic has a YouTube on it, tried in the Tiguan no go (granted that was 360), and with the Atlas with PDC still no luck. I’ll try to find the video. I might try again with the hood open, but doubt it will work.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I will try on my 2021 tonight


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Jadams871 said:


> This is the video I used.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Also if I recall correctly when I went in the controller it was already checked on my 2019 SEL model. Not sure if it’s that way by default, prior owner tried to code, since even a CPO should go through PDI. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zenia (Feb 8, 2015)

Just check what I have and bit 7 is unchecked 









Sent from my SM-N976V using Tapatalk


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Tried it, doesn’t work. Humblemechanic has a YouTube on it, tried in the Tiguan no go (granted that was 360), and with the Atlas with PDC still no luck. I’ll try to find the video. I might try again with the hood open, but doubt it will work.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Same based on Humble's video - no-go on the Atlas it seems.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Yea it’s odd, I’ll try next with the hood open but hasn’t been a need for coding mods on 2019 models so far. I honestly didn’t expect it to work on 360 view on my former Tiguan but did expect it on just the Atlas with PDC. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Yea it’s odd, I’ll try next with the hood open but hasn’t been a need for coding mods on 2019 models so far. I honestly didn’t expect it to work on 360 view on my former Tiguan but did expect it on just the Atlas with PDC.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Tell me more about the hood open thing, never heard of having to do that.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Newer models of VWs (2020 and up) some controllers require the hood to be opened for coding mods to be accepted. Sometimes OBD11 will state an issue, other times it’ll “show” a change but nothing changes as expected and when you go to look the change has reverted. Having the hood up puts the controller in service mode like on Audis. Trickle down from Audi models before we see SFD come into play. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Saw this for 2021 models about coding changes:

When encoding 2021 cars, the following conditions must be met to remove write protection in blocks:

the hood is open
hand brake is included


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Checked out the OBD11 forum and someone posted only a link for codings they want added to One Click Apps, sadly that's not how it works. It is a Russian site with a lot of information for those that also have ODIS and the ability to load parameter files. You have to translate the site with your browser, but it is interesting since there may be some newer mods and the site is put together well. Checking it out, because a friend with an Arteon found a company in Russia that helped finalize the DLA capabilities on a 2019 model and the funny thing is they provided steps on how to perform Basic Settings and the screenshot they provided is from my Tiguan Mod Doc, lol. 

Once I pour through I will post a link to the site and list out what seems interesting to perform, if possible since I need to look at the controllers to see if these settings are present.


----------



## Jadams871 (Mar 9, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

The Driver Assistants section/subsections are a great read but I don't have access to VCP at the moment and I've heard different views on parameter files. Until I know there is a specific Atlas parameter file for TJA/EA I plan to stay away for now. Still a good read and it sounds like it may be a possibility.

*Active security (safety) systems

Brake Assist* I believe this may be Brake Booster, but will need to connect to my Atlas
*Corner Brake Control* - The Corner Brake Control (CBC) braking stabilization system at the corner so that the brake force creates a corrective "anti-opposition", thereby corrects the manifestation of "squeaking" when braking in the corner.

*Movement & Management

Soft touch Autohold *- Sometimes you feel a small jerk when you start driving with AutoHold enabled. The effect is also very tangible, now the car moves very smoothly.

*Backlight Encoding

Movement Profiles* - different color options for driver profiles

*Coding of lighting zones

Delay in switching on Interior lights* - example is you can have the footwells come on first when opening the door at .8s and then the interior lights at 1.6s after. So footwells, doors and then the ceiling

*RGB backlighting installation*

Quick look they have the coding, parts and steps to change out white LED strips to RGB LED strips. 

*Mirrors & Wipers

Trigger after long hold of glass washing lever - *Wonder if this fixes the time it takes the washer fluid to be delivered in relation to the wipers since it appears they change the value
*Service position in the MIB* - This is like the Audis and looks to only work in MIB3 head units

*Unlocking & Locking*

@Zenia found the coding to turn off KESSY handles working when closed with engine running after locked with Keyfob and per coding below the box is checked already.

*Kessy handles work when the ignition is on*
Block B7
Encoding - 07 -> Long encoding -> allow ASAM data
Byte 0 → Bit 4 (Terminal 15 characteristics of passive entry exit function) → check the box
Exit

*Lighting*

A lot in there to go over, but have to keep in mind MK1 Atlas has static headlights, the MK2 models have AFS on SEL and SEL-P models I believe. AFS lighting does a startup test by going down, up a bit, out a bit, in a bit, out, in and back to level. If you have this you might be able to perform some additional coding that involves movement. I don't believe there are shutters present for DLA on the MK2 Atlas.

*Climate

Heated mirrors together with the rear window* - Turning on the mirror heating together with the rear window heating regardless of the position of the mirror control joystick on the driver's door

*Dashboard*

Interesting options here.









Кодирование автомобилей VAG - Кодирование автомобилей VAG


Основные кодировки и адаптации платформ концерна VAG. Прошивки и параметрии. SWaP коды




vwcoding.ru





Going to try some things.
Save


----------



## Zenia (Feb 8, 2015)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Checked out the OBD11 forum and someone posted only a link for codings they want added to One Click Apps, sadly that's not how it works. It is a Russian site with a lot of information for those that also have ODIS and the ability to load parameter files. You have to translate the site with your browser, but it is interesting since there may be some newer mods and the site is put together well. Checking it out, because a friend with an Arteon found a company in Russia that helped finalize the DLA capabilities on a 2019 model and the funny thing is they provided steps on how to perform Basic Settings and the screenshot they provided is from my Tiguan Mod Doc, lol.
> 
> Once I pour through I will post a link to the site and list out what seems interesting to perform, if possible since I need to look at the controllers to see if these settings are present.


I speak Russian and English 
If you need help to translate something let me know. 

Sent from my SM-N976V using Tapatalk


----------



## Zenia (Feb 8, 2015)

Most of the stuff what they are talking about is already in your documents Reihenmotor5

Sent from my SM-N976V using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Awesome! I was using Google Translate camera to translate, but I’ll let you know. Going to test out KESSY when engine running. 

Yea, noticed that but found a few different things to try. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zenia (Feb 8, 2015)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Awesome! I was using Google Translate camera to translate, but I’ll let you know. Going to test out KESSY when engine running.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You mean leaving engine running and lock the doors?
It's working on my 2021 and it was work on 2019

Sent from my SM-N976V using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Correct, but when I had my 2019 Tiguan you had to unlock with your keyfob, that’s what I want on the Atlas. On the Atlas the KESSY handles work on all doors. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zenia (Feb 8, 2015)

I tried some of the coding from Russian website and so far this is what I change 
1. Wipers in service position in Menu(MIB3 only).
Block 9> Front wiper> Menuesteuerung Frontwisher>Active.
Push and hold green button ( code 31347)
What it does: add wipers service position to car menu and when you check this it put wipers in top(service position) uncheck and it's go back down 

Sent from my SM-N976V using Tapatalk


----------



## Zenia (Feb 8, 2015)

2. Trunk open but interior lights is not on
Block 9>adaptation >int.light,2nd generation >innenliht being offenem Hechdeckeieinschalten> not active .accept 
Enjoy 

Sent from my SM-N976V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jadams871 (Mar 9, 2017)

Is there any coding to have the doors unlock when you open the rear hatch? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zenia (Feb 8, 2015)

Jadams871 said:


> Is there any coding to have the doors unlock when you open the rear hatch?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Don't know yet 
Just start going through the coding 
Monday will check more stuff. Busy weekend 

Sent from my SM-N976V using Tapatalk


----------



## Zenia (Feb 8, 2015)

MIB Logo change 
Block 5f>adaptation >Startup_screen_sticker_hmi>change from 0 to 1(Fender) or 2 (Dynaudio)>accept 

Pictures of the incoming caller on dash (didn't check yet if it's working or not)
Block 17>adaptation >Picture_Upload_Download>active( original is Not active)> accept 

Sent from my SM-N976V using Tapatalk


----------



## Zenia (Feb 8, 2015)

They said front fog lights code is
Left- Leucgte12NL LB45
Right- Leucgte13NL RB5
I want to make them brighter but it's already minimized 

Sent from my SM-N976V using Tapatalk
Is anyone nows what's Audi style blink (turn signals) mean


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Going through some things I want try out and adding right now to my Altas mod doc under Russky Coding. Updating in real time and will try out tomorrow as much as I can, but most I saw being available in OBD11. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zenia (Feb 8, 2015)

Explore some other stuff from this forum (ru) copy and paste, print. Will try tomorrow morning to code and if it will be successful I will translate and posted 
Yes please add this stuff to your list 
I have SE with tech 2021 so some stuff is not working for 2021 and some other not working because it is a SE not SEL
Sent from my SM-N976V using Tapatalk


----------



## Zenia (Feb 8, 2015)

Jadams871 said:


> Is there any coding to have the doors unlock when you open the rear hatch?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Try to find information about your request 
No luck so far 

Sent from my SM-N976V using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Looking at easy entry/exit for passenger seat and after Apply is says with block reboot, block is their word for controller. I take it reset in the MIB or is that something else? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zenia (Feb 8, 2015)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Looking at easy entry/exit for passenger seat and after Apply is says with block reboot, block is their word for controller. I take it reset in the MIB or is that something else?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Block is what they call control units

Sent from my SM-N976V using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

[mention]Zenia [/mention] correct but what do they mean by Apply (with block reboot)?

Also what does PTF stand for in Russia for the front lights? Is that considered DRL to us or is it something different?

Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Ok, just went through all that I can for MQB for the RU site. Without being connected to my ride I did at least check controllers to see if coding appeared to be present based upon top level Adaptation(s) and if present added under Russky Coding. Hope this helps! You can view here:









OBD11 Mods Atlas.docx


OBD11 Mods/Tweaks on 2019 VW Atlas SEL *All changes performed at your own risk! Start off with a full factory scan and save. Also map every adaptation channel for every module and save. MQB platform is the modern one and VW switched almost every controller over to adaptation channels. *Items w...




tinyurl.com





Now time to look at MLB-EVO and PQ platforms for the wife’s Audi and my Mom’s Passat for anything else I might want to code. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zenia (Feb 8, 2015)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> [mention]Zenia [/mention] correct but what do they mean by Apply (with block reboot)?
> 
> Also what does PTF stand for in Russia for the front lights? Is that considered DRL to us or is it something different?
> 
> ...


Птф is a fog lights 
It's translate: Anti(П) Fog(Т)Lights(Ф)
By apply they mean push and hold green button on adaptation 
With reboot- that I have to ask them because some of the stuff what they are talking about is not make any sense for me even is Russian language is my first language 
Maybe it's mean we have to power cycle vehicle ( turn off ,leave the car ,lock, then unlock and turn electronic on without starting engine)

Sent from my SM-N976V using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Thanks! I’m going to look through those again. I was on the fence, first because of the codings I was thinking maybe fogs, then maybe DRL. 

Yea I think they’re using android since iOS with the Next Gen dongle is a press and slide. 

Done some this morning and so far so good. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zenia (Feb 8, 2015)

Trying some other things now but so far on SE is not working or not installed 

Sent from my SM-N976V using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

I had to update the doc for interior lights staggering on and off. I didn’t have the get out parameter entered properly. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zenia (Feb 8, 2015)

By the way
ДХО is DRL(Day running lights) on this ru website 

Sent from my SM-N976V using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Need to see if there is anyone in Western PA that can update some controller firmware. I’d love ACC to go from the current default 3 seconds to 10 seconds with the newest firmware after reading through this site. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jadams871 (Mar 9, 2017)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Need to see if there is anyone in Western PA that can update some controller firmware. I’d love ACC to go from the current default 3 seconds to 10 seconds with the newest firmware after reading through this site.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I’m in Western PA, what do you need done?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

One of the pages on the RU site references firmware updates for particular controllers. The 13 controller I believe has an update that would change the 3 second waiting time for Adaptive Cruise Control to 10 seconds. Need ODIS S and ODIS E to flash to the newest version of firmware. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Just tested the coding that I reversed to see if you needed to use the Keyfob in order to unlock that car after locking while ignition running. No change, KESSY handles still unlock when in proximity when car is locked with the engine running. There has to be something else needed?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Thinking about this one and probably going to pull it after thinking it through. 

Corner Brake Control Activation (Most often already active)

Control Unit 03 
Security Access
Long Coding
Byte 15
Bit 4 set to Enable
Apply

Don’t see it enabled in OBD11, but thinking of the description in a vehicle with a high center of gravity it may not be a good thing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zenia (Feb 8, 2015)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Thinking about this one and probably going to pull it after thinking it through.
> 
> Corner Brake Control Activation (Most often already active)
> 
> ...


Be careful with stuff from this website . It's a universal for vw group cars, most for Skoda and may be not gonna work on Atlas or not recommended for SUV


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Yea, still wanted to drop it in the doc. I noticed last night the coding for staggered interior lights coming on appears to be backwards. The overheads came on first, then doors and then footwells. Confident I followed their entries, will confirm and adjust at some point this week and update the doc since it is pretty cool with the fade on/off mod for the interior lights. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zenia (Feb 8, 2015)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Yea, still wanted to drop it in the doc. I noticed last night the coding for staggered interior lights coming on appears to be backwards. The overheads came on first, then doors and then footwells. Confident I followed their entries, will confirm and adjust at some point this week and update the doc since it is pretty cool with the fade on/off mod for the interior lights.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


We have to check on our vehicles first before you will add to documents
I was playing with rear turn signals and follow the code from this site but instead of turn lights it was a brake light 🤷‍♂️ but they claim it's a turn signal light
What i posted earlier I confirm it's work on my SE with tech 2021


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Yea when I posted I mentioned I only looked through the Garage function to see if there was the ability either through long coding or at the least the starting point under Adaptations to add to the doc for testing purposes. That’s why I marked it red, before I move it up to confirmed and checked mods in the above portion of my doc. Easier than me bringing a laptop to the car and trying to translate, code, test and then add to my doc. I think this may be trimmed heavily and only a few will remain. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arkitect06 (Mar 11, 2018)

Any coding ideas for album art via Bluetooth? I know I can use CarPlay but figured I would ask anyway.
Thanks for any info.


----------



## Jadams871 (Mar 9, 2017)

On my Tig, I had the “lane tracking” enabled. How is that activated on the 2021.5 Atlas? I can’t seem to find it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zenia (Feb 8, 2015)

Jadams871 said:


> On my Tig, I had the “lane tracking” enabled. How is that activated on the 2021.5 Atlas? I can’t seem to find it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Which one do you have? If it's less than SEL it's no front camera and no line assist


----------



## Jadams871 (Mar 9, 2017)

SEL V6


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Jadams871 said:


> SEL V6
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I thought that was part of Traffic Assist in the 2021.5 models. By chance have you read the manual?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zenia (Feb 8, 2015)

Jadams871 said:


> SEL V6
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Check if you have front camera. If yes you can use obd 11 and 
*Reihenmotor5 docs to play with it*


----------



## Jadams871 (Mar 9, 2017)

Yeah. Everything is activated. It just doesn’t do it.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zenia (Feb 8, 2015)

Jadams871 said:


> Yeah. Everything is activated. It just doesn’t do it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do you have a green icon on your dashboard?

Sent from my SM-N976V using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

I thought I read somewhere that while it shows traffic assist isn’t fully functional or some mess. Maybe someone here can chime in and see if search brings anything up for Traffic Assist. Have you tried reaching out to your dealer?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jadams871 (Mar 9, 2017)

Yeah. It’s going today actually. But for the MIB 3 update. I’m going to mention it to them. But I do get the green icon. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zenia (Feb 8, 2015)

I did something with my rear lights ( don't know when) and now inside tail lights is not on . How I can find which one it is in OBD11? Will try to go by the list of lights from russian website later on today


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

[mention]Zenia [/mention] look at my Tiguan mod doc and look under the Joker tails section for what the possible Leuchte channels for the inner tails as a starting point. 









VCDS Mods 04092020.docx







tinyurl.com






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zenia (Feb 8, 2015)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> [mention]Zenia [/mention] look at my Tiguan mod doc and look under the Joker tails section for what the possible Leuchte channels for the inner tails as a starting point.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes this is what I did( Joker lights) 
Thank you for remind me about this
To much stuff I did and I use your docs for 2019 Atlas and then 2021 and mark what I did on 2019 but not on 2021 
Need to organize my notes 
TY


----------



## Zenia (Feb 8, 2015)

This is what I did, using * KarstGeo docs*
Urban joke/pace car tails Alternitive 1 (2019 GSW with OE LED tails)

Adaptation
Control unit: 09 Central Electrics
Name: Leuchte23SL HLC10
Values:
Lichtfunktion B 23:
Old value: nicht aktiv
New value: Blinken links Dunkelphase
Lichtfunktion C 23:
Old value: nicht aktiv
New value: Blinken links Hellphase
Dimming Direction CD 23:
Old value: maximize
New value: minimize

Adaptation
Control unit: 09 Central Electrics
Name: Leuchte17TFL R BLK SRB3TFL R BLK SR KC3
Values:
Lichtfunktion B 17:
Old value: nicht aktiv
New value: Blinken links Hellphase
Lichtfunktion C 17:
Old value: nicht aktiv
New value: Blinken links Dunkelphase
Dimming Direction CD 17:
Old value: maximize
New value: minimize

Adaptation
Control unit: 09 Central Electrics
Name: Leuchte24SL HRA65
Values:
Dimming Direction CD 24:
Old value: maximize
New value: minimize
Lichtfunktion B 24:
Old value: nicht aktiv
New value: Blinken rechts Dunkelphase
Lichtfunktion C 24:
Old value: nicht aktiv
New value: Blinken rechts Hellphase

Adaptation
Control unit: 09 Central Electrics
Name: Leuchte16BLK SLB35BLK SL KC9
Values:
Dimming Direction CD 16:
Old value: maximize
New value: minimize
Lichtfunktion B 16:
Old value: nicht aktiv
New value:Blinken rechts Hellphase
Lichtfunktion C 16:
Old value: nicht aktiv
New value: Blinken rechts Dunkelphase
--------------------------------------------------------------
how it looks




and when it locks




Looks really nice, a specially with brake lights blink ( OBD 11 tweak)
But now I lost my middle tail lights ( like i mentioned earlier).
Is it possible to keep this and reactivate those lights?


----------



## Zenia (Feb 8, 2015)

Leuchte23SL HLC10 and Leuchte24SL HRA65 is the inner tail lights according to russian website


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

That sounds correct 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zenia (Feb 8, 2015)

I think I did it 
Code moved to the right this is what I add it to urban joke :
Adaptation
Control unit: 09 Central Electrics
Name: Leuchte23SL HLC10
Values:
Lichtfunktion A23
Old value: nicht aktiv
New value:Standlicht allgemein(Schlusslicht,Positionslicht,Begrenzungslicht)
Dimmwert AB23
Old value: 0
New value: 126
Lichtfunktion B 23:
Old value: nicht aktiv
New value: Blinken links Dunkelphase
Lichtfunktion C 23:
Old value: nicht aktiv
New value: Blinken links Hellphase
Dimming Direction CD 23:
Old value: maximize
New value: minimize

Adaptation
Control unit: 09 Central Electrics
Name: Leuchte24SL HRA65
Values:
Lichtfunktion A24
Old value: nicht aktiv
New value:Standlicht allgemein(Schlusslicht,Positionslicht,Begrenzungslicht)
Dimmwert AB24
Old value: 0
New value: 126
Dimming Direction CD 24:
Old value: maximize
New value: minimize
Lichtfunktion B 24:
Old value: nicht aktiv
New value: Blinken rechts Dunkelphase
Lichtfunktion C 24:
Old value: nicht aktiv
New value: Blinken rechts Hellphase


----------



## Tim K (Jan 31, 2001)

What is the 3D area view for rear camera? Is this a different view than is normally presented by default?


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Tim K said:


> What is the 3D area view for rear camera? Is this a different view than is normally presented by default?


I think it might be the PDC overlay, but no change when I tried. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim K (Jan 31, 2001)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> I think it might be the PDC overlay, but no change when I tried.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah, I saw no difference either.


----------



## kocyk123 (Mar 23, 2021)

3D view:









vs non 3D view:


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

[mention]kocyk123 [/mention]thank you! Totally slipped my mind being away from 360 view for only a few months. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim K (Jan 31, 2001)

kocyk123 said:


> 3D view:
> View attachment 113194


How did you get that to appear? I didn't see it as an option or anything.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

If you have 360 view and enable the encoding, the menu on the right side has a camera view and from there you can rotate. Here it is when I had my Tiguan. 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kocyk123 (Mar 23, 2021)

I believe that 2020 or 2021 models have it enabled by default. I have 2019 and had to activate this feature with OBD11. As far as I remember, you go to control modules, Rearview Camera, Long Coding, 3D presentation - set to on.


----------



## Tim K (Jan 31, 2001)

Oh. Ok. I had to tap the overhead view first, then I get the 3d option in the menu.


----------



## Zenia (Feb 8, 2015)

Tim K said:


> Oh. Ok. I had to tap the overhead view first, then I get the 3d option in the menu.


Which trim and year you have?
No luck on my 2021 se with tech


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Need 360 view, won’t work on rear view only models. I was hoping that the Russian translation might provide a clue to the overlay for rear view only models. This coding is in my mod doc and carried over from my Tiguan. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zenia (Feb 8, 2015)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Need 360 view, won’t work on rear view only models. I was hoping that the Russian translation might provide a clue to the overlay for rear view only models. This coding is in my mod doc and carried over from my Tiguan.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes I know and I did this mode but no luck even I speak Russian  it's not help me.


----------



## Tim K (Jan 31, 2001)

Zenia said:


> Which trim and year you have?
> No luck on my 2021 se with tech


SEL Premium.

I don't find the 3D view to be any better than the overhead view. In some circumstances it is worse. But it's a neat trick.


----------



## kocyk123 (Mar 23, 2021)

I totally agree. You can’t use 3D to park your car because the image is bad. I like to turn on the 3D for my wife when I go to the store and she stays in the car so she know what’s going on around her.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Also great when at a drive-they safari so you can see animals around you before moving forward. Plus the kids love it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mnoury (Aug 12, 2016)

Did anyone figure out how to enable auto hold

Or enable epb when shift to p

I miss these features from my previous Audi A6


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Need the switch for Auto Hold. 

I haven’t found anything that enables EPB when you put it into park like my wife’s Q5. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mnoury (Aug 12, 2016)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> *Movement & Management
> 
> Soft touch Autohold *- Sometimes you feel a small jerk when you start driving with AutoHold enabled. The effect is also very tangible, now the car moves very smoothly.
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing this site

I enabled the Soft touch Autohold & unfolding the mirrors when starting the engine


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

[mention]mnoury [/mention] you’re welcome, I did enable that mod but need to test others I found that may be relevant. I added them to my Atlas mod doc that’s linked in my signature and went through OBD11 (not connected) to look at the controllers to at least check if possible before I can find time to do more testing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zenia (Feb 8, 2015)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> [mention]mnoury [/mention] you’re welcome, I did enable that mod but need to test others I found that may be relevant. I added them to my Atlas mod doc that’s linked in my signature and went through OBD11 (not connected) to look at the controllers to at least check if possible before I can find time to do more testing.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Are you be able to do this mode on your car?
Display of heated mirrors as separate item in the MIB for Consumption

Control Unit 19
Security Access
Adaptation
*Efficiency Program Display*
*Consumption of comfort systems
Heated outside rear-view mirrors dependence
Independent of outside temperature without switch
Increased power reserve*
*Consumption of heated outside mirrors in heated rear windows*
Enabled
Apply
I can't find part which I highlighted under Adaptation at control unit 19.
May be it's different on 2021 model 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

I’ll take a look later today 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DoC0427 (Sep 16, 2019)

Zenia said:


> Are you be able to do this mode on your car?
> Display of heated mirrors as separate item in the MIB for Consumption
> 
> Control Unit 19
> ...


Here’s the setting, and it works on my 2020 Tiguan (see screen shot). Module 19, Adaptations. Screenshot is from OBDeleven, iOS version.

When I set it to the 3rd setting then yes, turning the mirror heaters using the switch and does indeed show up on the energy consumers screen both on the MIB and on the digital dash.

However I am not sure if it does it even on the default setting (as shown in my screen shot) because at this setting, I think the heaters won’t turn on when it’s hot outside and it’s very hot here now. I can’t recall if in the winter, when it’s cold outside whether it shows up in the energy consumers. Will have to wait and see I guess.

My feeling is that this setting only determines what conditions turn on the mirror heaters, and not necessarily the reporting on the energy consumers screen.










Cheers,
DoC


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zenia (Feb 8, 2015)

DoC0427 said:


> Here’s the setting, and it works on my 2020 Tiguan (see screen shot). Module 19, Adaptations. Screenshot is from OBDeleven, iOS version.
> 
> When I set it to the 3rd setting then yes, turning the mirror heaters using the switch and does indeed show up on the energy consumers screen both on the MIB and on the digital dash.
> 
> ...


mine is shows the same but not displaying anything









Sent from my SM-N976V using Tapatalk


----------



## DoC0427 (Sep 16, 2019)

Zenia said:


> mine is shows the same but not displaying anything
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just to clarify, on my Tiguan it only shows after I change the setting to “separate from exterior temperature without switch”.

At the default setting (same as what yours shows) it does not show but I’m not sure if that’s because it’s too warm here and the mirror heaters are actually not even turning on or not.

Cheers,
DoC


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zenia (Feb 8, 2015)

Playing with this mode today and some how it's start showing info under consumption. All settings are the same, didn't change anything .

Sent from my SM-N976V using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Could be something that takes time to show up. I remember traffic sign recognition was like that the first time coded. After about 2 hours it showed up. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kocyk123 (Mar 23, 2021)

Since you mentioned the traffic sign recognition, is there a way to do it so there is no error messages? I noticed that a lot of folks were getting some message to pop up on their dash screen. I am ideally looking into just displaying the speed sign on my digital dash, I don't really need the sign recognition. Is it all or none?


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

All or none, it’s working as designed but since it’s partly due to how the system works and is expecting Euro not NAR that is why you see the round sign and it’s km/h not mph. Oddly enough if you have the TSR in the center of the dash it’ll show in Euro design but go past a school zone and it’ll show the speed limit sign and school zone in North American design. Me and another owner with a Tiguan and an Arteon did every mod adjustment out there and it doesn’t not resolve that “error” message. Granted it’s not a DTC fault because if you perform a scan there is no true error. I hope that helps. Also if you try to revert back, you will notice that the road signs no longer will show in the NAV app when displayed on the MIB. I also reverted back to original coding and that never returned. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kocyk123 (Mar 23, 2021)

Great to know that and thanks for explaining the details. I got the answer I needed and will not be proceeding with this mod. I don't like any messages or popups so I am sure that I would eventually revert my changes but I would not want to lose the speeds sign display on the map. Thank you!


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

At first I liked it but then over time I too hated the pop up message. Reverted back and then tried again with other edits to try and get rid of the message. It’s been months but there is a long coding area where if you change some sort of mapping related area it would remove the error, problem is it’s a different S/W and F/W version that wasn’t available for the Tiguan or an Atlas. It looked like it could be done with the Arteons though. So me and the Arteon owner gave up. Then when it was time to trade in I backed TSR out to original coding since I didn’t want that pop up to be an issue at trade in and no matter what the speed limit road sign on the MIB would no longer show. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kocyk123 (Mar 23, 2021)

Great to know that. I am glad I didn't pull the trigger on this mod. I guess I will have to wait until I trade it in for a new model ;-)


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

I’m sure the dealer never noticed the missing speed limit sign on the MIB, but whoever bought my ride a day or two later got some nice mods. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kocyk123 (Mar 23, 2021)

That is for sure. I don't think that techs can notice anything that we change via OBD11 or VCDS unless they own a VW or an AUDI and mod their vehicles. I changed the theme and colors on my digital cockpit to a non Atlas look and no one ever said anything while I had some warranty job done couple of times on it. So you got rid of your Alas?


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

No, Tiguan for the Atlas. Yea they rarely notice, unless they did a PDI on it before selling or handing over to new owner. It sat on the lot for one day. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kocyk123 (Mar 23, 2021)

Wow, it really sold quickly!


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Yea, the Atlas I picked up was on for 2 days before I snatched it up. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jadams871 (Mar 9, 2017)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> I thought I read somewhere that while it shows traffic assist isn’t fully functional or some mess. Maybe someone here can chime in and see if search brings anything up for Traffic Assist. Have you tried reaching out to your dealer?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I figured it out. You actually have to hit the cruise control button to enable/disable it. Your coding for the Tig, it was automatically on. Should have read the manual. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DoC0427 (Sep 16, 2019)

DoC0427 said:


> Just to clarify, on my Tiguan it only shows after I change the setting to “separate from exterior temperature without switch”.
> 
> At the default setting (same as what yours shows) it does not show but I’m not sure if that’s because it’s too warm here and the mirror heaters are actually not even turning on or not.
> 
> ...


FYI [mention]Zenia [/mention] just following up on this.

I verified today, when the outside temperature was a little cooler (18degC, which is cooler than the 20degC limit), then switching the mirror heater on in fact DID show up in the energy users screen, with the setting above set to the factory default (top option).

So at least on my Tiguan, that setting to the 3rd option only seems to enable the mirror heaters to turn on regardless of the outside temperature.

Cheers,
DoC


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arkitect06 (Mar 11, 2018)

Fog lights as turn signals

Leuchte12NL LB45 
Lichtfunktion C 12 -> Blinken links Dunkelphase
Lichtfunktion D 12 -> not active 
Dimmwert CD 12 -> 0
Dimming Direction CD 12 -> minimize
Lichtfunktion E 12 -> Blinken links Hellphase
Lichtfunktion F 12 -> not active 
Dimmwert EF 12 -> 127
Dimming Direction EF 12 -> maximize

Leuchte13NL RB5 
Lichtfunktion C 13 -> Blinken rechts Dunkelphase
Lichtfunktion D 13 -> not active 
Dimmwert CD 13 -> 0
Dimming Direction CD 13 -> minimize
Lichtfunktion E 13 -> Blinken rechts Hellphase
Lichtfunktion F 13 -> not active 
Dimmwert EF 13 -> 127
Dimming Direction EF 13 -> maximize


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

[mention]arkitect06 [/mention]nicely done. Video of this in action?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arkitect06 (Mar 11, 2018)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> [mention]arkitect06 [/mention]nicely done. Video of this in action?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Let me see what I can do for video uploads.


----------



## arkitect06 (Mar 11, 2018)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> [mention]arkitect06 [/mention]nicely done. Video of this in action?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zenia (Feb 8, 2015)

Looks good Arkitect06.
Question to all OBD 11 gurus :
I want my corner lights come on every time i make a turn on any speed. I tried to play with speed cap in our OBD 11 mode but so far no luck. Any Ideas where and what should I do to make this work? Thank you in advanced
This is what I use to play with speed adjustment
09 → Adaptation > Static AFS light > Untere Geschwindigkeitsschwelle - 0 kph > Obere Geschwindigkeitsschwelle - 50 kph → Apply


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

[mention]Zenia [/mention]here’s from my coding:

Adjusting Cornering Fog Light Sensitivity (Speed Threshold) 

With the above tweak enabled, this will adjust the speed in which cornering fog lights will turn on. Fog lights must be fitted.

Control Unit 09 
Security Access
Adaptation
Static AFS Light
Oberer Geschwindigkeitsschwelle
Old Value: 40.0
New Value: 72


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zenia (Feb 8, 2015)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> [mention]Zenia [/mention]here’s from my coding:
> 
> Adjusting Cornering Fog Light Sensitivity (Speed Threshold)
> 
> ...


This is what I did but it's only come on on low speed
72kph is around 44mph but it's only come on at 35-38 mph or lower








Mine is 2021 CS se with tech


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Opened your hood?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zenia (Feb 8, 2015)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Opened your hood?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes
I learn my lesson once


----------



## Zenia (Feb 8, 2015)

just to be clear, Upper threshold mean it will cut off corner lights at this speed, correct?


----------



## Zenia (Feb 8, 2015)

I will try to put 162kph (100mph) for upper threshold and see if that will solve my issue


----------



## Zenia (Feb 8, 2015)

For some reason it's not letting me put more than 127 in value of the speed threshold 

Sent from my SM-N976V using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

I don’t believe it will. Wanna say upper limit is 125


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zenia (Feb 8, 2015)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> I don’t believe it will. Wanna say upper limit is 125
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


127 is the max what I can put in









Sent from my SM-N976V using Tapatalk


----------



## Zenia (Feb 8, 2015)

arkitect06 said:


>


It's really nice 
I tried to do this on my 21CS and it's not working  

Sent from my SM-N976V using Tapatalk


----------



## arkitect06 (Mar 11, 2018)

Zenia said:


> It's really nice
> I tried to do this on my 21CS and it's not working
> 
> Sent from my SM-N976V using Tapatalk


Maybe it has to do with the revised facelift and lack of separate fog lights. I have a ‘19.


----------



## Zenia (Feb 8, 2015)

Find couple more nice things on Russian website for Skoda and it's worked on my 2021 CS
1) Turn off rear tag number light off when gates is open
Control unit 9
Adaptation
Leuchte 25KZL HA59 ( they have HA60 for some reason)
Light_Control_HD_AB_25
Old Value: Always
New Value: Only if closed
Apply 

Sent from my SM-N976V using Tapatalk


----------



## Zenia (Feb 8, 2015)

2) Rear wiper start automatically if front ones work non stop for couple minutes.
Control Unit 9
Adaptation
Rear Window Wiper
Automatische Heckwischen
Old Value: Not Active
New Value: Active
Apply 
They have more nice stuff but I can't confirm it's working or not
Maybe because I have a 2021 model. 
Sent from my SM-N976V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jadams871 (Mar 9, 2017)

Here’s a question I have, my OBDEleven is from 2017. I’m using it with an old Galaxy Tab and it is super slow. Are the newer versions any better, or am I stuck with this? Anyone using the iOS version? How is it? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Can confirm and is nice that the side views come on with the rear defroster after that particular mod. Just makes sense since they’re usually on together. Now need to see if can do the same for the Audi. My wife will appreciate that coming from her Volvo. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zenia (Feb 8, 2015)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Can confirm and is nice that the side views come on with the rear defroster after that particular mod. Just makes sense since they’re usually on together. Now need to see if can do the same for the Audi. My wife will appreciate that coming from her Volvo.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sorry Reihenmotor5, but what are you talking about? Which mod?


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

From the Russian site and added to that particular section of my mod doc:

Heated mirrors with rear window

*Turns on heated mirrors when heated rear window is turned on regardless of joystick position for the mirrors on the doors

Control Unit 52
Security Access
Long Coding
Byte 9
Bit 2
Old Value: Not Active
New Value: Active
Apply

Control Unit 42
Security Access
Long Coding
Byte 9
Bit 2
Old Value: Not Active
New Value: Active
Apply


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zenia (Feb 8, 2015)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> From the Russian site and added to that particular section of my mod doc:
> 
> Heated mirrors with rear window
> 
> ...


Oh Ok
"side views come on with the rear defroster after that particular mod" this is a part which I was not sure about it
I have mirrors heaters work together with defroster on my CS
Thank you for explanation


----------



## buccad (Aug 12, 2019)

Jadams871 said:


> Here’s a question I have, my OBDEleven is from 2017. I’m using it with an old Galaxy Tab and it is super slow. Are the newer versions any better, or am I stuck with this? Anyone using the iOS version? How is it?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I’m using iOS with the next gen OBDeleven, it’s way better and faster. Worth the investment in my opinion


----------



## Jadams871 (Mar 9, 2017)

buccad said:


> I’m using iOS with the next gen OBDeleven, it’s way better and faster. Worth the investment in my opinion


Cool. Thank you. I’ve been pondering buying the iOS version. The only reason I have the galaxy tab is for obdeleven. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## buccad (Aug 12, 2019)

Jadams871 said:


> Cool. Thank you. I’ve been pondering buying the iOS version. The only reason I have the galaxy tab is for obdeleven.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I did the same, kept an old galaxy phone around for for OBDeleven. It’s far more convenient to be able to use my phone with mobile data so I can change on the go or run logs


----------



## DoC0427 (Sep 16, 2019)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> From the Russian site and added to that particular section of my mod doc:
> 
> Heated mirrors with rear window
> 
> ...


Unfortunately it doesn’t seem to work on my Tiguan. That’s a shame as I agree with you, it’s how I too believe it should work.

Cheers,
DoC


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

DoC, have you had any condensation on the side views? I don’t see why it wouldn’t work. It’s been cold enough here overnight that finally had condensation to test out. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

I’ll also add this mod for a One Click App (OCA) with OBD11. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DoC0427 (Sep 16, 2019)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> DoC, have you had any condensation on the side views? I don’t see why it wouldn’t work. It’s been cold enough here overnight that finally had condensation to test out.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I actually clipped my multimeter to the heater terminals on the back of the mirror. The joystick switch turns on the heater (regardless of outdoor temp by the way), but after doing that mod, I don’t detect voltage at the mirror when turning on the rear window defroster.

DoC


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

[mention]Zenia [/mention] or maybe [mention]DoC0427 [/mention] was it you that found coding on the Russian site for the sunroof to close when rain is detected? I wanna say I saw it posted within the past week or two, but can’t seem to locate. 

Also before anyone chimes in, I’m fully aware the RLHS/RLHSS sub-controller does not allow for the windows to close when rain is detected on the MQB platform. I’ve tried every combination out there and that’s a no go for the windows. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zenia (Feb 8, 2015)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> [mention]Zenia [/mention] or maybe [mention]DoC0427 [/mention] was it you that found coding on the Russian site for the sunroof to close when rain is detected? I wanna say I saw it posted within the past week or two, but can’t seem to locate.
> 
> Also before anyone chimes in, I’m fully aware the RLHS/RLHSS sub-controller does not allow for the windows to close when rain is detected on the MQB platform. I’ve tried every combination out there and that’s a no go for the windows.
> 
> ...


I didn't because I don't have a sunroof but let me check it and I will report back to you 

Sent from my SM-N976V using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

I found it, I did copy it into my doc just hadn’t tested it out yet. Maybe I’ll get to it tonight or this weekend. I thought I saw someone for it to work. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DoC0427 (Sep 16, 2019)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> I found it, I did copy it into my doc just hadn’t tested it out yet. Maybe I’ll get to it tonight or this weekend. I thought I saw someone for it to work.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You’re too quick for me to respond! 

If you are able to get it to work, please let us know… if it works on your Atlas, there’s a good chance it will on the Tig as well.

Cheers…


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Zenia said:


> 2) Rear wiper start automatically if front ones work non stop for couple minutes.
> Control Unit 9
> Adaptation
> Rear Window Wiper
> ...


I can confirm this works. You have to have it set to rain sensing and it can be a sprinkling where for your entire ride that it wipes and stops. It’s has be a consistent wipe for a minute or so and the rear window will wipe automatically. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Also I believe it overrides the wipe interval (mine is set to 15 seconds) and my ride wasn’t long enough to see if it would still continue every minute or so or does it change with rain intensity. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zenia (Feb 8, 2015)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Also I believe it overrides the wipe interval (mine is set to 15 seconds) and my ride wasn’t long enough to see if it would still continue every minute or so or does it change with rain intensity.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think it's only change when it's go to automatic mode 

Sent from my SM-N976V using Tapatalk


----------



## Zenia (Feb 8, 2015)

It's a lot of other stuff on Scoda Octavia Russian website but so far, none of them I can make it work on my 2021 CS

Sent from my SM-N976V using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

[mention]Zenia [/mention] I might have to check it out at some point. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zenia (Feb 8, 2015)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> [mention]Zenia [/mention] I might have to check it out at some point.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Check a pdf file for Scoda
And they have a lights and channels explanation 
It's in Russian but you can translate with Google translate. I can help you with some but translate everything It's a lot .

Sent from my SM-N976V using Tapatalk


----------



## Zenia (Feb 8, 2015)

Is anyone be able to activate a battery voltage showing up? No success on my priviose 2019 se with tech and same problem with CS 

Sent from my SM-N976V using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Never got SOC to show on my 2019 Tiguan or the Atlas. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zenia (Feb 8, 2015)

I try to apply all this modes for DRL and Turn signal but non of them is working on my CS
This is from RU Scoda mode documents
Maybe someone can try on 2019 Atlas and report to our community if it's working or not.
Attenuation/ Alternate / Simultaneous LED DRL and Turn Signals (Audi Style)
Control Unit 09
Pin 31347 → Adaptation →
*1)Attenuation*
*Leuchte2SL VLB10*
Lichtfunktion G 2 = Blinken links aktiv (beide Phasen)
Dimmwert GH 2 = 0–35
Dimming Direction GH 2 = *minimize *
Apply
*Leuchte3SL VRB21*
Lichtfunktion G 3 = Blinken rechts aktiv (beide Phasen)
Dimmwert GH 3 = 0–35
Dimming Direction GH 3 = *minimize*
канал Dimmwert, меняем от 35 до 25
Apply
*2)Alternate
Leuchte2SL VLB10*
Lichtfunktion G 2 → Blinken links aktiv (Hellphase)
Dimmwert GH 2 → «0»
Dimming Direction GH 2 → minimize
Apply
*Leuchte3SL VRB21*
Lichtfunktion G 3 → Blinken rechts aktiv (Hellphase)
Dimmwert GH 3 → «0»
Dimming Direction GH 3 → minimize
Apply
*3)Simultaneous
Leuchte2SL VLB10*
Lichtfunktion G 2 – Blinken links Dunkelphase
Dimmwert GH 2 – 0
Dimming Direction GH 2 – minimize
Apply
*Leuchte3SL VRB21*
Lichtfunktion G 3 – Blinken rechts Dunkelphase
Dimmwert GH 3 – 0
Dimming Direction GH 3 – minimize
Apply

Good luck


----------



## Zenia (Feb 8, 2015)

*Interior Lights OFF when Rear Lid is OPEN*
Control Unit 09→
Pin 31347 →
Adaptation
Interior Light Adaptation:
Innenlicht bei offenem Heckdeckel einschalten:
Old Value: Active
New Value: Not Active
Apply


----------



## Zenia (Feb 8, 2015)

Steering Wheel AUTO Heating
Control Unit 08 → Long Coding → Byte 13 → Bit 2 →Apply


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Zenia said:


> I try to apply all this modes for DRL and Turn signal but non of them is working on my CS
> This is from RU Scoda mode documents
> Maybe someone can try on 2019 Atlas and report to our community if it's working or not.
> Attenuation/ Alternate / Simultaneous LED DRL and Turn Signals (Audi Style)
> ...


Doubt this will work due to the configuration of the front lamps on the MK1 Atlas plus some of these are controlled by LCM. Some good info on this similar attempt (if I recall correctly) is on the Ross-Tech forum. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

To follow up on automatic rear wiper since getting steady sprinkling/rain. The interval is approximately 40 seconds between wipes. It does work if you manually select the state of your wipers instead of rain sensing position of the stalk. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zenia (Feb 8, 2015)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> To follow up on automatic rear wiper since getting steady sprinkling/rain. The interval is approximately 40 seconds between wipes. It does work if you manually select the state of your wipers instead of rain sensing position of the stalk.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Mine is about 1 minutes interval and it's depend on the front wipers speed
If it's going faster, the rear wiper wipes interval is less. My is stay in rain sensing position and it's work


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Yea I leave mine in rain sensing position. Rain not hard enough to have them go at the fastest speed for testing and small town so hard to go highway speeds. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zenia (Feb 8, 2015)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Yea I leave mine in rain sensing position. Rain not hard enough to have them go at the fastest speed for testing and small town so hard to go highway speeds.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Here in DC area we have a waterfalls , can't see anything and both front and back wipers is working great in auto.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Yea I don’t miss the DMV, especially the backups. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zenia (Feb 8, 2015)

Reihenmotor5 are you planning to add this mode and the other ones to your Doc for OBD11?
Please do. TY


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Yes I plan to do so, been a little busy with a renovation/addition going on right now. Tonight or tomorrow I will start moving items coded and tested successfully from the Russian section of my doc to their appropriate subsection. Then from there submit for OCA builds/deployment to OBD11. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

Did the auto rear wiper on my Sportwagen today - worked perfectly! Great one.


----------



## Zenia (Feb 8, 2015)

Is anyone try to resolve a problem with Google Assistant voice on MIB3 (2020 and 2021 models) using OBD11?


----------



## bboshart (Aug 6, 2012)

Coded auto rear wiper and single-side parking yesterday (via VCDS but it’s all the same), and both are great!


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

I don’t think this is possible and it’s not Traffic Sign Recognition, but the maps on the MIB will overlay speed limit signs based upon data off of the SD Card. 










I wish the Digital Dash did the same overlay like the MIB. As seen below and as most are familiar, there is no overlay of speed limit signs pulled from the Nav maps data. 










I want to not code for TSR as I’ve done it before and while it “works”, you do get the start up error message on the dash. Also if no one has noticed, but the overlays of US style road signs will not return to the MIB if you back out the code and return it to factory settings. So I also want to avoid losing that on the MIB. That reminds me I should add those little tidbits to the TSR coding in my mod docs. I only found out about that last bit when I went to back out the most noticeable coding when I traded in the 2019 Tiguan. I didn’t need that TSR error message popping up at trade-in. 

Like I mentioned I don’t think this is possible from what I’ve seen, but wondering if anyone out there might have tried or have insight. It just doesn’t make sense to me that it’s on the MIB and not an overlay in the same style on the digital dash. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DoC0427 (Sep 16, 2019)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> I found it, I did copy it into my doc just hadn’t tested it out yet. Maybe I’ll get to it tonight or this weekend. I thought I saw someone for it to work.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I was playing around today and found the auto close on rain settings in OBDeleven. They are in module 9, adaptations, ZV Komfort, then there’s 3 different ones when you search for “regen”. I also changed bit 2 in the RLHS subsystem to on.

I got no errors, however I still couldn’t get it to work. I’m thinking it’s hard coded to not work because even setting the “menuesteurung regenschlie…” to active still didn’t add the function to the MIB like it should.

If you’re able to figure it out, please let us know.

Cheers,
DoC


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Yea I’ve tried every combination of this coding, even a suggested specific order, and tried to see if anything might be related in coding that was missed. The RHLS controller just doesn’t allow this function for some reason. Some have said they got it to work but only once and then never worked again. 

I’ll try the specific order again since this would be a clean adjustment. It may not be until the weekend, since I also need to find the site that had the specific order of steps. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Moved the following items from Russky Coding to main parts of doc such as:

Automatic rear wiper
Automatic heating of side view mirrors with rear window defroster regardless of joystick position
Closure of sunroof after vehicle turned off

Will submit some to OBD11 for OCA use. 









OBD11 Mods Atlas.docx


OBD11 Mods/Tweaks on 2019 VW Atlas SEL *All changes performed at your own risk! Start off with a full factory scan and save. Also map every adaptation channel for every module and save. MQB platform is the modern one and VW switched almost every controller over to adaptation channels. *Items w...




tinyurl.com






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Anyone code for ambient lighting colors to change just the Digital Dash for models that don’t have LED strips in the doors? Curious since my daughter asked the other day if I could change the colors the other day. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim K (Jan 31, 2001)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Anyone code for ambient lighting colors to change just the Digital Dash for models that don’t have LED strips in the doors? Curious since my daughter asked the other day if I could change the colors the other day.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have the LED strips but I don't think it should matter as long as you have the digital dash. I have about 6 colors. Originally I had 20ish but realized I'd never use most of them. I basically alternate between blue, light blue, orange, yellow and a purple-blue that matched the old interior color of my wife's 2000 Passat. I have a green, but that looks out of place, silver/white just looks too plain. Red I don't like because there is already a bunch of red in the dash and you lose the contrast. You can make a million different colors if you like.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Yea I was wondering if there was anything different needed to be performed. I had 30 colors on the Tiguan. My little girl loves our VWs and asked the other day. Yea we did the colors since she helped pick, lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jadams871 (Mar 9, 2017)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Yea I was wondering if there was anything different needed to be performed. I had 30 colors on the Tiguan. My little girl loves our VWs and asked the other day. Yea we did the colors since she helped pick, lol.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I had the colors on my Tig as well. How do I code them on the Atlas? I have a 2021 cross sport SEL 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim K (Jan 31, 2001)

Jadams871 said:


> I had the colors on my Tig as well. How do I code them on the Atlas? I have a 2021 cross sport SEL
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Set ambient light color function:
(Security access 31347 is required)
1). On Select Control Module screen, click "Select"
2). Select “09-Cent. Elect.”
3). Select “Security Access - 16”, enter the access key: 31347, click "Do it!"
4). Select “Adaptation - 10”, click “Channel” list
5). Scroll down channel list and find the below 1 channel:
IDE09732-ENG133384-Interior light: light configuration-Ambient_Farbliste_HMI
( change “Stored value” {not active} to -> “New value” {active}, then click “Do it!” )
IDE09731-ENG125017-Int. light: 2nd generation-Instrumententafelbeleuchtung mehrfarbig
( change “Stored value” {not active} to -> “New value” {active}, then click “Do it!” )
6). Then you can go this web site (RGB Color Codes Chart 🎨) to pick what you like color’s “R-G-B” value set as “new value” for the below channel (max 10 colors):
IDE**-ENG***-Ambient light color list-Rotwert Farbe 1 (R)
IDE**-ENG***-Ambient light color list-Gruenwert Farbe 1 (G)
IDE**-ENG***-Ambient light color list-Blauwert Farbe 1 (B)
IDE**-ENG***-LIN Ambient light color list-Rotwert_Farbe_1_lin (R)
IDE**-ENG***-LIN Ambient light color list-Gruenwert_Farbe_1_lin (G)
IDE**-ENG***-LIN Ambient light color list-Blauwert_Farbe_1_lin6 (B)
The above 6 channel for the 1st color, then you can set 2nd color with “*************Farbe 2”, and 3rd color with “***********Farbe 3”, ……, until to 10th color.
7). Last step, very very very important !!!
After this done, you need shut off the vehicle ignition power and waiting the digital cockpit screen totally off(nothing display), then turn the vehicle ignition on, turn on MIB unit, go “CAR” – “Setting” – “Ambient lighting” to see what happen on there and change the color then check the digital cockpit(Instrument) what happen too.


Note that you CAN do more than 10 colors, you just need to do the same steps for "color list 2" and you'll get a second set of colors.
It is pretty tedious to do as you have to set each individual number of each RGB color. So if the RGB is 255-140-32 you have to set the rotwert to 255, then set the gruenwert to 140, then set the blauwert to 32.
I only set about 7 colors. The more colors you add, the smaller the "button" is for each color.


----------



## Jadams871 (Mar 9, 2017)

Tim K said:


> Set ambient light color function:
> (Security access 31347 is required)
> 1). On Select Control Module screen, click "Select"
> 2). Select “09-Cent. Elect.”
> ...


Ok, does this not change the digital cockpit display? Mine stayed the same, but the radio colors changed. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Do you have the newest version of the digital dash? If so, that may impact it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jadams871 (Mar 9, 2017)

Yeah. 2021.5 MIB 3


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

I don’t believe it works on the newer models, if i recall correctly. I’m sure someone can confirm. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jadams871 (Mar 9, 2017)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> I don’t believe it works on the newer models, if i recall correctly. I’m sure someone can confirm.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ah yes, yet another thing the MIB 2 could do that MIB 3 cannot. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zenia (Feb 8, 2015)

Reihenmotor5 , I got this from RU Website and it's working fine for me.
I don't see this in your docs for OBD11, can you please add this 
*Windshield and rear window heating
Temperature and time for Rear window*

Control Unit 09
Adaptation
Window Heater
Heckscheibenheizung Zeitwert:
Old Value: 320sec
New Value: 600sec
Abschalttemperatur fuer Heckscheibenheizung:
Old Value: 35.0 °C
New Value: 38.0 °C
Apply

*Temperature and time for Windshield*

Control Unit 09
Adaptation
Window Heater
Frontscheibenheizung Zeitwert:
Old Value: 320sec
New Value: 600sec
Abschalttemperatur fuer Frontscheibenheizung:
Old Value: 35.0 °C
New Value: 38.0 °C
Apply 
TY


----------



## JimmyWayne (Apr 14, 2021)

Any word on change DRLs to amber?
Also any way to disable the built in amber dot?


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

DRLs to amber not happening. 

Find the proper Leuchte channel, if not part of LCM, then you could set the Dimmwert to 0. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimmyWayne (Apr 14, 2021)

Aww darn lol ok cool I’ll try the amber dot, also thanks Reihenmotor5 for all your hard work, I’ve read through this thread and you’re the man!


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Oh man, thanks but I can’t take credit. A lot of others out there helped, a few I figured out, but had a good base to work off of and wanted to put it together for others to use. _humbled_


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lilngineer2 (Sep 9, 2021)

Has anyone successfully coded the automatic rear window wiper when the front wipers are consistently on?

Or how about disabling the rear side marker lights on the LED taillights?

I attempted to code both of these on my 2018 SEL-P and neither appear to have worked for me. Any help is appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Zenia (Feb 8, 2015)

lilngineer2 said:


> Has anyone successfully coded the automatic rear window wiper when the front wipers are consistently on?
> 
> Or how about disabling the rear side marker lights on the LED taillights?
> 
> I attempted to code both of these on my 2018 SEL-P and neither appear to have worked for me. Any help is appreciated. Thanks!


I did a rear wiper my 2021 CS. 

Sent from my SM-N976V using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Coded the automatic rear wiper successfully on a 2019. If you have the front wipers to rain sensing the wipe has to be constant and for around 40 seconds before the rear turns on. If it’s intermittent, the rear will not turn on. You can just turn your fronts on manually but it takes around 40 seconds before the rear will turn on. 

I have not coded the other mod. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lilngineer2 (Sep 9, 2021)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Coded the automatic rear wiper successfully on a 2019. If you have the front wipers to rain sensing the wipe has to be constant and for around 40 seconds before the rear turns on. If it’s intermittent, the rear will not turn on. You can just turn your fronts on manually but it takes around 40 seconds before the rear will turn on.
> 
> I have not coded the other mod.
> 
> ...


Thanks. That’s what I read too. However I haven’t seen it kick on at all. Even with the fronts constantly wiping. I assume the stalk remains back away from the windshield in auto? Not pushed forward which manually turns it on?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Yep, no need to move the stall forward as the coding makes it automatic. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zenia (Feb 8, 2015)

lilngineer2 said:


> Thanks. That’s what I read too. However I haven’t seen it kick on at all. Even with the fronts constantly wiping. I assume the stalk remains back away from the windshield in auto? Not pushed forward which manually turns it on?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Did you use a coding from this posts?

Sent from my SM-N976V using Tapatalk


----------



## lilngineer2 (Sep 9, 2021)

Zenia said:


> Did you use a coding from this posts?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N976V using Tapatalk


Yes I did to my knowledge. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zenia (Feb 8, 2015)

lilngineer2 said:


> Yes I did to my knowledge.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What year is your Atlas


----------



## lilngineer2 (Sep 9, 2021)

Zenia said:


> What year is your Atlas
> 
> Sent from my SM-N976V using Tapatalk


2018 SEL Premium


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zenia (Feb 8, 2015)

lilngineer2 said:


> 2018 SEL Premium
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Блок 09 → adaptation > Rear Wiper Heckwischersteuerung) > Automatisches Heckwischen → apply → 

Sent from my SM-N976V using Tapatalk


----------



## Zenia (Feb 8, 2015)

This is mine









Sent from my SM-N976V using Tapatalk


----------



## lilngineer2 (Sep 9, 2021)

Zenia said:


> This is mine
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes I have the same value. Strange but it is not working for me....


----------



## Zenia (Feb 8, 2015)

lilngineer2 said:


> Yes I have the same value. Strange but it is not working for me....


Interesting. You did any other modifications for wipers? Maybe it's some prioritize coding override that one 

Sent from my SM-N976V using Tapatalk


----------



## lilngineer2 (Sep 9, 2021)

Zenia said:


> Interesting. You did any other modifications for wipers? Maybe it's some prioritize coding override that one
> 
> Sent from my SM-N976V using Tapatalk


I don’t believe so. However, I just realized I may not have done the mirror & wiper settings reset after. Waiting to test it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lilngineer2 (Sep 9, 2021)

Does anyone have any insight on the wheel circumference setting adjustments and what they correspond to?

I upsized to 265-50-20s and would like to adjust it properly. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

SFD support!











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zenia (Feb 8, 2015)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> SFD support!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry for stupid questions but what is SFD?

Sent from my SM-N976V using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

On newer VWs it’s a new protection system that can prevent access to modules. 

In the U.S. that’s part of the ID.4 and the MK8 Golf. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Introduction To SFD Vehicle Controller Protection


Unlock procedure for SFD (Vehicle Diagnostic Protection)




www.vagcodingspecialist.co.uk










Real-time SFD unlocking is now available! | OBDeleven


We are excited to announce the PUBLIC RELEASE of our newest long-awaited feature: SFD PROTECTION UNLOCK OBDeleven is the FIRST Thir




forum.obdeleven.com





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zenia (Feb 8, 2015)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Introduction To SFD Vehicle Controller Protection
> 
> 
> Unlock procedure for SFD (Vehicle Diagnostic Protection)
> ...


I activated sfd on my device 
Do I still have to open a hood for programming?

Sent from my SM-N976V using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Yes, you don’t have SFD on your Atlas. SFD right now is only found on the ID.4 and MK8 Golf in the states. This just future proofs you if you get one of those two or additional ID models in the future that will definitely have SFD protection. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zenia (Feb 8, 2015)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Yes, you don’t have SFD on your Atlas. SFD right now is only found on the ID.4 and MK8 Golf in the states. This just future proofs you if you get one of those two or additional ID models in the future that will definitely have SFD protection.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


TY

Sent from my SM-N976V using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

More info about SFD, if you have greater than a Basic account it doesn’t appear any additional purchase is needed:






Volkswagen and Audi SFD unlocked







obdeleven.com






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

More info for those not fully familiar with SFD protection. 






Real-time SFD unlocking is now available! | OBDeleven


We are excited to announce the PUBLIC RELEASE of our newest long-awaited feature: SFD PROTECTION UNLOCK OBDeleven is the FIRST Thir




forum.obdeleven.com










SFD | OBDeleven


SFD - Schutz Fahrzeug Diagnose (Vehicle Diagnostic Protection)




support.obdeleven.com










SFD | OBDeleven


SFD - Schutz Fahrzeug Diagnose (Vehicle Diagnostic Protection)




support.obdeleven.com










Is your vehicle protected by SFD?







support.obdeleven.com






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## theoldboy (Sep 15, 2021)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> More info about SFD, if you have greater than a Basic account it doesn’t appear any additional purchase is needed:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the update just to add to your post.

SFD Is sorted for all plans, If you have the Basic plan then you will be able to use the one click apps but not do any coding (on SFD Control Units)
On All the other plans (including the lifetime pro) you will be able to code SFD Protected control units.

SFD is not on all control units and you must have your bonnet open otherwise it wont work.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

After reading in detail it appears no firmware update needed for the dongle. From the steps it appears SFD interactions take place on the backend in the cloud and talks with the VW mothership to allow access. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jadams871 (Mar 9, 2017)

Is it at all possible to change some of the HVAC/seat settings when using the remote start? I’d like to change the temp a little and maybe have the vehicle run a little longer. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

The 10 minute runtime is hard coded due to regs so that you can’t change. It’s been awhile but I believe you can make a change that’ll remember the heated seats last setting so that is what is used to heat the seat(s). Check my mod doc it’s probably in there. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jadams871 (Mar 9, 2017)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> The 10 minute runtime is hard coded due to regs so that you can’t change. It’s been awhile but I believe you can make a change that’ll remember the heated seats last setting so that is what is used to heat the seat(s). Check my mod doc it’s probably in there.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks. I’ll check it out when I get home today. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

Jadams871 said:


> Is it at all possible to change some of the HVAC/seat settings when using the remote start? I’d like to change the temp a little and maybe have the vehicle run a little longer.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk











Change Climate Control -Remote Start- Default Setting


This is a walkthrough on how to change the way the climate control operates during remote start running. I should start by explaining what this does. From the factory when the vehicle runs in remote start operation the climate control sets both zones to 72 degrees... pretty straight forward...




www.vwvortex.com






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

It uses C degrees so you just need to convert to F. I set my seats to middle and wheel to high and my temp to 68f for winter and summer turned of the seats and wheel and bumped the temp down to 62f. I think 62 might be as low as you can go. Also you might want to code it for hot weather climate the REIN has in his dock as it’ll cool car off faster in summer. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jadams871 (Mar 9, 2017)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> The 10 minute runtime is hard coded due to regs so that you can’t change. It’s been awhile but I believe you can make a change that’ll remember the heated seats last setting so that is what is used to heat the seat(s). Check my mod doc it’s probably in there.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Got it. Thanks. Question about the mod doc and the lighting mods. I’m a little gun shy after reading your document. Since I have the AFS lights, I’d like to do the mods you have listed, but are there any consequences?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jadams871 (Mar 9, 2017)

Does anyone know of a way that I can see an “event log” for the infotainment system? It just seems to get stuck rebooting over and over. Took a video on my work phone and showed the dealer, they didn’t seem to care. So, is there anywhere to view that information, whether with OBDELEVEN or in the engineering screen? I have the new MIB3 unit. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## theoldboy (Sep 15, 2021)

There are a few places to look but the dealer should care as its faulty.

Have you run a scan using OBD11 that will show you if the system is reporting any errors.

Have a look through the live data as there are a number of items that may help you, on my older car I can see things like no of unscheduled ECU Resets, last system operating time etc.

But if this is still under warranty I would be pushing the dealer to look at it and fix it.


----------



## Jadams871 (Mar 9, 2017)

theoldboy said:


> There are a few places to look but the dealer should care as its faulty.
> 
> Have you run a scan using OBD11 that will show you if the system is reporting any errors.
> 
> ...


Yeah. Car is brand new and it’s been there three times now. They updated the software, that didn’t do anything. I’ll try looking at the live data in the 5F module. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## theoldboy (Sep 15, 2021)

Did you try running a scan, hopefully the system will tell you if there is a system bug report.

I am afraid in Europe there are many people with issues with the new MIB3 setup but not seen this one I have to say but the software is still in development in my opinion.

I would very much push the dealer to get it looked at, it should work.


----------



## Jadams871 (Mar 9, 2017)

theoldboy said:


> Did you try running a scan, hopefully the system will tell you if there is a system bug report.
> 
> I am afraid in Europe there are many people with issues with the new MIB3 setup but not seen this one I have to say but the software is still in development in my opinion.
> 
> I would very much push the dealer to get it looked at, it should work.


Ran the scans…nothing. The problem with the dealer is they don’t know how long it’ll take and they have no loaners. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## theoldboy (Sep 15, 2021)

Have you tried talking to VW Customer services in your area to see if they can help.


----------



## mnoury (Aug 12, 2016)

Guys

I’ve enabled the Auto Hold without the the button.

It’s working fine but sometimes I get error and I need to reboot the car or clear the error.

I’ve ordered the button with Autohold from china










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## obduser (12 mo ago)

I need help. I was trying to re-enable locked contents menu, and apple carplay nhsta_properties. Now I can't use all speakers to listen to music when my phone is connected, either through bluetooth or carplay.  .

If someone has atlas sel preimum or sel please could you share your 5F mulitmedia adaptations menu with me. I don't know who to reset this damn thing. I looked through history and reverted what I changed but nothing seems to work.


----------



## Zenia (Feb 8, 2015)

obduser said:


> I need help. I was trying to re-enable locked contents menu, and apple carplay nhsta_properties. Now I can't use all speakers to listen to music when my phone is connected, either through bluetooth or carplay.  .
> 
> If someone has atlas sel preimum or sel please could you share your 5F mulitmedia adaptations menu with me. I don't know who to reset this damn thing. I looked through history and reverted what I changed but nothing seems to work.


Did you try to reboot your MIB?


----------



## obduser (12 mo ago)

Zenia said:


> Did you try to reboot your MIB?


Yes, but that didn’t help. I went into local dealership, took screenshot of that vehicle’s settings, replicated on mine and it works now. The issue for my vehicle was Apple carplay won’t allow to use sound settings in the MIB.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Nothing new to report, but Mod doc updated and submitted a OCA for ACC Boost function now that I know definitively what the mod does outside of anecdotal information/experience. Thank you to @Q8TurboMan for the additional insight to that particular mod.


----------



## Jadams871 (Mar 9, 2017)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Nothing new to report, but Mod doc updated and submitted a OCA for ACC Boost function now that I know definitively what the mod does outside of anecdotal information/experience. Thank you to @Q8TurboMan for the additional insight to that particular mod.


What does it do? Never seen that one. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Jadams871 said:


> What does it do? Never seen that one.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Pressing and holding the Res button acts as the accelerator, great for wanting to pass faster than the default parameters when you enable overtaking assistance.


----------



## THE.a3k (Feb 17, 2015)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Pressing and holding the Res button acts as the accelerator, great for wanting to pass faster than the default parameters when you enable overtaking assistance.


 Is it for when I have TA activated, I am approaching a vehicle in front and the Atlas slows down, I use the blinker and then hold down the Res button to speed by? 

Do I have that right? If not, can you walk me through the application of this ACC Boost in a real life scenario?

THANKS!


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

THE.a3k said:


> Is it for when I have TA activated, I am approaching a vehicle in front and the Atlas slows down, I use the blinker and then hold down the Res button to speed by?
> 
> Do I have that right? If not, can you walk me through the application of this ACC Boost in a real life scenario?
> 
> THANKS!


What model year do you have? 2019 does not have traffic jam assist. Boost for my model year provides that capability of pressing and holding Res to speed by instead of relying on the default parameter when one enables overtaking assistance. I can also press it to resume back to the set speed and accelerate to that speed faster than the system doing it for me. It’ll allow you to go past that set speed and when you stop pressing on the Res button it’ll return to that set speed. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## THE.a3k (Feb 17, 2015)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> What model year do you have? 2019 does not have traffic jam assist. Boost for my model year provides that capability of pressing and holding Res to speed by instead of relying on the default parameter when one enables overtaking assistance. I can also press it to resume back to the set speed and accelerate to that speed faster than the system doing it for me. It’ll allow you to go past that set speed and when you stop pressing on the Res button it’ll return to that set speed.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have a 2022 SEL with the full IQDrive suite of features. I enabled Boost mode but I want to make sure I fully understand it to properly apply it. Thanks!


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

This is just an observation after enabling and it’s not bulletproof by any stretch of the imagination, but at times ACC will pick up a car ahead at a stop light that is not moving. This behavior is not standard and not expected. Again I wouldn’t rely on this behavior to bring one to a stop. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Boost function for ACC added to OBD11











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DasJunk (Mar 5, 2012)

Zenia said:


> Steering Wheel AUTO Heating
> Control Unit 08 → Long Coding → Byte 13 → Bit 2 →Apply


Is this auto heated steering wheel when the heated seats go on or what triggers this Zenia? Thanks a lot for letting me dig up an old post!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zenia (Feb 8, 2015)

DasJunk said:


> Is this auto heated steering wheel when the heated seats go on or what triggers this Zenia? Thanks a lot for letting me dig up an old post!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sorry DasJunk I can't answer to your question 
I have SE with tech and heated steering wheel is not available on my vehicle 
I got this info from Russian website 

Sent from my SM-N976V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jadams871 (Mar 9, 2017)

Ok, quick question as I’ve never had this happen. What is the access code to module 8 (AC)? Usually it shows options but there’s nothing there and I can’t make changes. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## theoldboy (Sep 15, 2021)

try 20103


----------



## Jadams871 (Mar 9, 2017)

theoldboy said:


> try 20103


I thought that was it too. I can’t get in at all. Seems like this is the only one I can’t get into. Never had this happen before. Any ideas? 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## theoldboy (Sep 15, 2021)

When odd stuff happens the first thing support will suggest (and it often works) is do a cache clear of the OBD11 App.

Secondly have you run a scan to ensure you have no errors on this control unit that might be causing the issue.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

You try 31347?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jadams871 (Mar 9, 2017)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> You try 31347?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah. I can get into other modules, just not 8


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zenia (Feb 8, 2015)

If I remember correctly I had the same message when I try to make some changes to the stuff which is not my vehicle is equipped with. For example comfort seats adjustment 

Sent from my SM-N976V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jadams871 (Mar 9, 2017)

Zenia said:


> If I remember correctly I had the same message when I try to make some changes to the stuff which is not my vehicle is equipped with. For example comfort seats adjustment
> 
> Sent from my SM-N976V using Tapatalk


No. I’ve made the change before. 72 degrees isn’t hot enough for my remote start. The ice storm we got last week, the car looked like an ice cube. I had already made it warmer, but not it won’t let me in to make any more changes. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jadams871 (Mar 9, 2017)

Another questions for the OBDELEVEN guys. I’m sure everyone has heard of the door harness issues on these cars. Is it possible to disable the function that makes the E brake engage when the door is opened? That seems to be the biggest issue, people say the E brake just engages while driving because the bad harness thinks the door is open. The part is back ordered for months, just want to have some solution in mind if I need it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kocyk123 (Mar 23, 2021)

Oh, how I hate this feature OMG. I hate it during the winter when I wash my car and go to get something through a drive thru. I don't want open the window so it doesn't get wet and I just open the door while pulling up to the window and it just slams the brake before I pull close enough and makes me fell like I am dumbo who just drove the car for the first time and don't know how to operate it lol...


----------



## mnoury (Aug 12, 2016)

Jadams871 said:


> Another questions for the OBDELEVEN guys. I’m sure everyone has heard of the door harness issues on these cars. Is it possible to disable the function that makes the E brake engage when the door is opened? That seems to be the biggest issue, people say the E brake just engages while driving because the bad harness thinks the door is open. The part is back ordered for months, just want to have some solution in mind if I need it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr_toe (11 mo ago)

Just got an obdeleven. Hooked it up. Scanned. No errors. Shows I have a 2021 jetta (sel). But nothing is coming up in apps. Suggestions? I disconnect and popped the hood but nothing after reconnecting.


----------



## cardude944 (Nov 2, 2007)

Dr_toe said:


> Just got an obdeleven. Hooked it up. Scanned. No errors. Shows I have a 2021 jetta (sel). But nothing is coming up in apps. Suggestions? I disconnect and popped the hood but nothing after reconnecting.


Mine had an update before it would work. Maybe try updating the app or reinstalling. Another user mentioned clearing the Apps cache.


----------



## theoldboy (Sep 15, 2021)

I Suspect you are going to have to talk to OBD11 Support.

If you go here Supported vehicles it shows you the cars that are supported and the apps built for it.

So there are three Jetta cars, Jetta, Jetta Clasico and Jetta NAR.

Jetta shows cars from 2018 - 2021 and there are lots of apps
from 2021 - to date there are no apps

Jetta Clasico is only up to 2016

Jetta NAR shows from 2015 upwards and loads of apps but I would be supprised if that fitted you motor.

So if you have the wrong car loaded then support are the only people who can change it.
If you are correctly setup for the Jetta 2021 then nobody has requested apps yet.

To request apps you go here One-Click Apps Requests | OBDeleven

hope that helps


----------



## Dr_toe (11 mo ago)

Got it working so far. It’s great. Can’t find the settings to change the sound profile to the fender profile from beats. Anyone have some screenshots of how to do that? I’m at mostly tech handicap


----------



## jeffauclair (11 mo ago)

Dr_toe said:


> Got it working so far. It’s great. Can’t find the settings to change the sound profile to the fender profile from beats. Anyone have some screenshots of how to do that? I’m at mostly tech handicap


You got my attention here. Whats the point of that? You want the Fender profile like eq settings? 
Is the beats better than the fender?


----------



## Dr_toe (11 mo ago)

I want the fender profile, the beats is muddy and annoying.


----------



## nicholas_b90 (Apr 5, 2016)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> DRLs to amber not happening.
> 
> Find the proper Leuchte channel, if not part of LCM, then you could set the Dimmwert to 0.
> 
> ...


Hey Reihenmotor5 and all forum members,

I'm in Canada and recently bought a 2022 VR6 Atlas in the 'Highline' trim level, which I believe is the equivalent to the SEL w/ Tech Package down in USA, and I'm looking to code out the small DOT amber light in my headlights. I've extensively coded my 2018 Sportwagen using VCDS over the last few years so I am quite familiar with the process. However, it seems the coding is somewhat different for the Atlas versus my Sportwagen - the Adaptation/Channel I used to turn off the amber light in my headlights on the Sportwagen is already set to 'Inactive' on the Atlas. I then searched for the same keywords* in a master spreadsheet containing all VCDS terminology that I found online, and there were 4 results with the same german wording associated to Leuchte channels... I individually set the new value to 'inactive' on all four search results, and unfortunately none of them turned off the amber light in the headlights.

All this to say, did you or anyone else on here manage to turn the amber light off? Thanks! 🍻

*I would be more specific with the exact wording in VCDS, but I don't have my Excel spreadsheet in front of me right now - I can edit this in later if necessary.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

I have not had a chance to find to be honest. By chance did you make these changes with the hood open?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nicholas_b90 (Apr 5, 2016)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> I have not had a chance to find to be honest. By chance did you make these changes with the hood open?


Thanks for the response - let me know if you ever find out which is the right adaptation channel/value header... I have made a few VCDS adaptations to date and all of them worked with the hood completely shut. I was only asked to open the hood when doing some long coding. Do you think it's worth a shot retrying with the hood open?


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

I’d try as I know some light changes I made for my wife’s Q5, the hood needed to be open. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zenia (Feb 8, 2015)

Try this chanels
It's from Russian website


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

That looks right if I recall from memory, but never got around to confirm if that’s the case on the Atlas. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zenia (Feb 8, 2015)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> That looks right if I recall from memory, but never got around to confirm if that’s the case on the Atlas.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I didn't make any changes to this channels because this amber lights not bothering me but i may try just for fun


----------



## nicholas_b90 (Apr 5, 2016)

Are you sure these amber lights would be controlled independently by left and right? On my 2018 Sportwagen, it was _Leuchte26NSL LA72-Lichfunktion A 26_ that was set to "_Standlicht allgemein (Schlusslicht, Positionslicht, Begrenzungslicht)_" by default and the new value was changed to 'not active', which did the trick on both sides.

On my 2022 Atlas, the _Leuchte26NSL LA72-Lichfunktion A 26 _is already set to 'not active'.

_Standlicht allgemein (Schlusslicht, Positionslicht, Begrenzungslicht) _translates to _Parking light in general (tail light, position light, marker light)_, which is exactly what I searched for in this master list of wording for VCDS that I had saved onto my computer a few years back, and I found the following 4 Adaptation Names/Value Headers that are by default set to _Standlicht allgemein (Schlusslicht, Positionslicht, Begrenzungslicht)_ :

_Leuchte23SL HLC10-Lichtfunktion A 23
Leuchte24SL HRA65-Lichtfunktion A 24
Leuchte25KZL HA59-Lichtfunktion A 25
Leuchte27NSL RC6-Lichtfunktion A 27_

I thought my logic made sense and so all of the above were changed to 'not active' (with the hood closed) and none unfortunately turned off the amber lights...


----------



## Zenia (Feb 8, 2015)

nicholas_b90 said:


> Are you sure these amber lights would be controlled independently by left and right? On my 2018 Sportwagen, it was _Leuchte26NSL LA72-Lichfunktion A 26_ that was set to "_Standlicht allgemein (Schlusslicht, Positionslicht, Begrenzungslicht)_" by default and the new value was changed to 'not active', which did the trick on both sides.
> 
> On my 2022 Atlas, the _Leuchte26NSL LA72-Lichfunktion A 26 _is already set to 'not active'.
> 
> ...



But you can try with hood open. 
Open a hood then connect obd11 and then open Obd 11 app

Sent from my SM-N976V using Tapatalk


----------



## Zenia (Feb 8, 2015)

I tried today to make some changes in units which I mentioned above, nothing changed. Looks like this amber lights hard wired with lowbeam lights,because they come on tougher with this lights 

Sent from my SM-N976V using Tapatalk


----------



## Zenia (Feb 8, 2015)

Question: 
Is anybody knows what Race lights mean in vw atlas?
I was surching around and find this in Control unit 5F,long coding. 
I enabled just for curiosity but don't see any changes in headlights(maybe because it's daytime)
Any thoughts 

Sent from my SM-N976V using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Zenia said:


> Question:
> Is anybody knows what Race lights mean in vw atlas?
> I was surching around and find this in Control unit 5F,long coding.
> I enabled just for curiosity but don't see any changes in headlights(maybe because it's daytime)
> ...


Static lights there will be no impact. Race lights when enabled the front lights will turn faster when you turn the steering wheel. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zenia (Feb 8, 2015)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Static lights there will be no impact. Race lights when enabled the front lights will turn faster when you turn the steering wheel.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh ok 
Got it
Thank you Reihenmotor5 

Sent from my SM-N976V using Tapatalk


----------



## nicholas_b90 (Apr 5, 2016)

Zenia said:


> I tried today to make some changes in units which I mentioned above, nothing changed. Looks like this amber lights hard wired with lowbeam lights,because they come on tougher with this lights


Hey Zenia - thanks for looking into this... I'm starting to think the same thing. You tried_ Leuchte8FL LB39 _and_ Leuchte9FL RB2 _as per the image you posted right?

I'll retry setting these to 'not active' with the hood open this time in the coming days and report back.
_Leuchte23SL HLC10-Lichtfunktion A 23
Leuchte24SL HRA65-Lichtfunktion A 24
Leuchte25KZL HA59-Lichtfunktion A 25
Leuchte27NSL RC6-Lichtfunktion A 27_

Another question: has anyone successfully done the 'Show the fan speed when operating in 'Auto' mode' on a 2022 Atlas? Byte 11, Bit 6 is completely blank for me in long coding under 08-Auto HVAC... Alternatively, can someone please tell me what title/wording is associated with Byte 11, Bit 6 on older models? Perhaps it was relocated to another Byte/Bit on the 2022 models?


----------



## Zenia (Feb 8, 2015)

nicholas_b90 said:


> Hey Zenia - thanks for looking into this... I'm starting to think the same thing. You tried_ Leuchte8FL LB39 _and_ Leuchte9FL RB2 _as per the image you posted right?
> 
> I'll retry setting these to 'not active' with the hood open this time in the coming days and report back.
> _Leuchte23SL HLC10-Lichtfunktion A 23
> ...


Yes this is what I was playing with 
Check Reihenmotor5 documents for all obd11 programs. 
On my 21 cs I enabled fan in auto mode and it was same like on my priviose 2019 atlas

Sent from my SM-N976V using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

[mention]Zenia [/mention]and others with a MK1.5/MK2 Atlas, my Tiguan mod doc would be a better reference point for the additional functions. Difference is I performed these mods with VCDS but translate over easily. I will caution you I don’t have access to an Atlas with the new headlights that have the startup test sequence. If you have a MK1 like me, the only additional function I have been able to confirm in 4B is the Dynamical Low Beam function. The additional functions need true cornering lights, not fogs acting as cornering lights and need movement capabilities. 









VCDS Mods 04092020.docx







tinyurl.com





I hope this helps. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zenia (Feb 8, 2015)

I use a lot of your stuff on my CS 2021 and it's working 
Yes some stuff is in different places, some not working but to use your docs like a base and do the backup before change anything help a lot
Thank you again for your time and effort 

Sent from my SM-N976V using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

You're welcome! Visited a lot of forums, especially the MK7 groups and sites for ideas. This doc(s) is all of that consolidated and work to figure out and test what we thought could be done. Thankful for the help others here provided!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## nicholas_b90 (Apr 5, 2016)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> [mention]Zenia [/mention]and others with a MK1.5/MK2 Atlas, my Tiguan mod doc would be a better reference point for the additional functions. Difference is I performed these mods with VCDS but translate over easily. I will caution you I don’t have access to an Atlas with the new headlights that have the startup test sequence. If you have a MK1 like me, the only additional function I have been able to confirm in 4B is the Dynamical Low Beam function. The additional functions need true cornering lights, not fogs acting as cornering lights and need movement capabilities.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is indeed a helpful document and had read through it before as I scanned through all the pages of this thread. Thanks for putting it together and sharing with all of us!

I have given up on the DOT amber lights for now, but not the fan level display on auto mode... I too am using VCDS by the way. Below are some screenshots of what I am getting under long coding in 08-Auto HVAC. I keep reading 'Control Unit 08' - is that what is displayed in OBD11 versus 08-Auto HVAC in VCDS? Anyhow, see picture below of my blank screen at Byte 11... No Bit 6 or nothing. Come to think about it, maybe it's because I didn't input the security access code before accessing the coding? Any thoughts or help on this?

Thanks again guys! 🍺


----------



## Jadams871 (Mar 9, 2017)

Anyone have any kind of solution for a rear fog on the 2021.5 and newer? Can’t use the reverse light socket, since the bulb can’t be changed. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bboshart (Aug 6, 2012)

Jadams871 said:


> Anyone have any kind of solution for a rear fog on the 2021.5 and newer? Can’t use the reverse light socket, since the bulb can’t be changed.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've been trying to source a rear inner tail w/ fog for a year for the '21.5+. I recently talked with @mnoury who said that their country's facelift Atlas has them and they've been looking into getting a part number and pricing. It's been difficult since there are none in the Euro, US or Canada market. And looking to get parts from the Asian market with my zero resources has been impossible.

I did the coding and replaced the headlight switch so my left reverse light acted as a fog. I put red tint over it to see if it was any good but it just wasn't bright enough, plus I didn't like the asymmetrical look.


----------



## Jadams871 (Mar 9, 2017)

bboshart said:


> I've been trying to source a rear inner tail w/ fog for a year for the '21.5+. I recently talked with @mnoury who said that their country's facelift Atlas has them and they've been looking into getting a part number and pricing. It's been difficult since there are none in the Euro, US or Canada market. And looking to get parts from the Asian market with my zero resources has been impossible.
> 
> I did the coding and replaced the headlight switch so my left reverse light acted as a fog. I put red tint over it to see if it was any good but it just wasn't bright enough, plus I didn't like the asymmetrical look.


Interesting. Let me know if you find the part number. As far as the figs go, could you increase the brightness any? Just a thought 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bboshart (Aug 6, 2012)

Jadams871 said:


> Interesting. Let me know if you find the part number. As far as the figs go, could you increase the brightness any? Just a thought
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If I find anything, I’ll post to the rear fog thread on here.

The brightness for the reverse is all the way up. It just didn’t look any brighter probably because the red tint made it dimmer.


----------



## Alpinweiss2 (Jan 9, 2017)

Jadams871 said:


> Anyone have any kind of solution for a rear fog on the 2021.5 and newer? Can’t use the reverse light socket, since the bulb can’t be changed.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have tried, and so far failed. 2021 Atlas SE 4-Motion. I have installed the headlight switch with front and rear foglights, but I have not succeeded in getting it (rear foglight) to work through OBDEleven. 🙁









🍺


----------



## bboshart (Aug 6, 2012)

Alpinweiss2 said:


> I have tried, and so far failed. 2021 Atlas SE 4-Motion. I have installed the headlight switch with front and rear foglights, but I have not succeeded in getting it (rear foglight) to work through OBDEleven. 🙁
> View attachment 162696
> 
> 
> 🍺


What are you using as a rear fog?


----------



## jeffauclair (11 mo ago)

For the OBD11 guru, I need your knowledge. My windshield is cracked. I have the heated windshield and there’s no aftermarket available and no OEM. My service tech said that since is new, VW did not produce the part yet. So, there is a part number, but no availability and no stock. It can be months before I can have my windshield replace. My question is: can I code in OBD11 somewhere to put not active or remove the heated defogger option so I can replace my windshield with an OEM one, but without the heated option in it. The defogger can be manually enabled in the MIB3 and start automatically when the sensor detects some fog. I would like to turn that all off, so the system won’t throw code or try to start the defogger heated windshield. Since that option is not in all 2022 trim, I assume there’s a codding or adaptation somewhere that can be turn off.
See the image bellow of the heated windshield button.


----------



## nicholas_b90 (Apr 5, 2016)

Anyone have any ideas..? Thanks again guys! 🍺


nicholas_b90 said:


> Has anyone successfully done the 'Show the fan speed when operating in 'Auto' mode' on a 2022 Atlas? Below are some screenshots of what I am getting under long coding in 08-Auto HVAC - a blank screen at Byte 11 with no Bit 6 or nothing. Come to think about it, maybe it's because I didn't input the security access code before accessing the coding? Any thoughts or help on this?


----------



## Zenia (Feb 8, 2015)

nicholas_b90 said:


> Anyone have any ideas..? Thanks again guys!


In OBDELEVEN they have an app for this feature









Sent from my SM-N976V using Tapatalk


----------



## nicholas_b90 (Apr 5, 2016)

Zenia said:


> In OBDELEVEN they have an app for this feature


So I finally figured out the "Display fan speed in auto mode" in VCDS on my 2022 Atlas if ever this is helpful to someone... When I clicked on Long Coding in 08-Auto HVAC, I would get a message saying "_VCDS is about to send experimental coding to LCode. This information is unverified, untested and you will be using it AT YOUR OWN RISK!_" or something along those lines and by default I clicked on no to continue. This lead me to that blank screen under Byte 11... I tried clicking yes last evening (not sure why I didn't try this route sooner) and it lead me to a yellow coding screen and Bit 6-7 under Byte 11 showed the fan display options.


----------



## Jadams871 (Mar 9, 2017)

Does anyone know which leuchte sets the “all weather” lights are? I’d like to make them brighter. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zenia (Feb 8, 2015)

Jadams871 said:


> Does anyone know which leuchte sets the “all weather” lights are? I’d like to make them brighter.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


4b









Sent from my SM-N976V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jadams871 (Mar 9, 2017)

Zenia said:


> 4b
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I already have them enabled. I want to make them brighter. I enabled the “off road” lights and when I did, I noticed the all weather lights got a lot brighter. I’d like to keep them that bright. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zenia (Feb 8, 2015)

Jadams871 said:


> I already have them enabled. I want to make them brighter. I enabled the “off road” lights and when I did, I noticed the all weather lights got a lot brighter. I’d like to keep them that bright.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If I understand how this lights works. It's a combination of different lights and you can't keep them bright all the time 
But maybe I am wrong  

Sent from my SM-N976V using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

I suspect that based upon 4B selection lumen outputs are enabled under 09 and may not be specifically a Leuchte channel where you’re changing the Dimmwert value. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zenia (Feb 8, 2015)

Translation









Sent from my SM-N976V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jadams871 (Mar 9, 2017)

Zenia said:


> Translation
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zenia (Feb 8, 2015)

Is anyone find out how to program a shift gear # to show instead of D on the dash board?

Sent from my SM-N976V using Tapatalk


----------



## southpawboston (Feb 3, 2018)

Zenia said:


> Is anyone find out how to program a shift gear # to show instead of D on the dash board?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N976V using Tapatalk


I've done this on my GSW with Aisin 6 sp slushbox, not sure if it would work on the Atlas. I do know that you can't program it on DSG units unless you get a 3rd party DSG tune. But the Atlas has a slushbox, right? So it _might _work.

You can find the programming mod in the database linked my sig.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Zenia said:


> Is anyone find out how to program a shift gear # to show instead of D on the dash board?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N976V using Tapatalk


Tried to find this solution on my former Tiguan, no luck other than what was suggested was flashing of the TCU. Doubt it’ll work on the Atlas. The 6 speed transmissions it was possible, but haven’t found anyone who’s made it possible on the 8 speed. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zenia (Feb 8, 2015)

Will try to do what Southpawnboston have in his mods









Sent from my SM-N976V using Tapatalk


----------



## bboshart (Aug 6, 2012)

Zenia said:


> Will try to do what Southpawnboston have in his mods
> View attachment 167101
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N976V using Tapatalk


I looked via VCDS and there is nothing in long coding.


----------



## Zenia (Feb 8, 2015)

This is what I can see in transmission long coding without connected to my car









Sent from my SM-N976V using Tapatalk


----------



## dh71704 (Nov 2, 2011)

Jadams871 said:


> Another questions for the OBDELEVEN guys. I’m sure everyone has heard of the door harness issues on these cars. Is it possible to disable the function that makes the E brake engage when the door is opened? That seems to be the biggest issue, people say the E brake just engages while driving because the bad harness thinks the door is open. The part is back ordered for months, just want to have some solution in mind if I need it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I actually just got a call from my dealer saying my harness and crash sensor came in. They ordered them back in December for me. 

Hopefully this will be my last airbag issue with this car


----------



## mnoury (Aug 12, 2016)

Zenia said:


> This is what I can see in transmission long coding without connected to my car
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Zenia said:


> This is what I can see in transmission long coding without connected to my car
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have it enabled from factory 

2019 SEL 

Module 17 long code

0B A5 17 1B EF 8C 80 08 11 88 7F 0B 50 01 00 00 80 00 00 00

Module 2 long code

00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zenia (Feb 8, 2015)

mnoury said:


> I have it enabled from factory
> 
> 2019 SEL
> 
> ...


Where you leave?
I used to have 2019 and it was not activated

Sent from my SM-N976V using Tapatalk


----------



## mnoury (Aug 12, 2016)

Zenia said:


> Where you leave?
> I used to have 2019 and it was not activated
> 
> Sent from my SM-N976V using Tapatalk


Middle east
Saudi Arabia 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Think the Teramont has DSG and would explain the readout difference. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mnoury (Aug 12, 2016)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Think the Teramont has DSG and would explain the readout difference.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How to know ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Looks like when I looked at specs you have a 7 speed DSG, the Atlas in North America is an 8 speed automatic. America, we can’t have nice things from VW. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jadams871 (Mar 9, 2017)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Looks like when I looked at specs you have a 7 speed DSG, the Atlas in North America is an 8 speed automatic. America, we can’t have nice things from VW.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wish we had the DSG. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mnoury (Aug 12, 2016)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Looks like when I looked at specs you have a 7 speed DSG, the Atlas in North America is an 8 speed automatic. America, we can’t have nice things from VW.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nope

we have 8 speed automatic trans


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Interesting, because if it’s a Teramont it’s listed as only coming equipped with a 7 speed DSG for the 2.0T and the V6. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

mnoury said:


> Nope
> 
> we have 8 speed automatic trans
> View attachment 167531


Ah, I see you have different software and software version. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jadams871 (Mar 9, 2017)

Ok, so, was at the dealership for my 10K service. They had a brand new Tig and the “kick to open” feature on the tailgate can also be used to close it. No matter what, I can’t figure how to get my Atlas to close. Is there any coding that need done?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Jadams871 said:


> Ok, so, was at the dealership for my 10K service. They had a brand new Tig and the “kick to open” feature on the tailgate can also be used to close it. No matter what, I can’t figure how to get my Atlas to close. Is there any coding that need done?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What model year?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jadams871 (Mar 9, 2017)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> What model year?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


21.5 Cross sport 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

May just have the open module when watching a video. You can try to code, look under 6D & 09 if I recall correctly for kick close or something with those words. Now if it is listed as not installed no matter how much coding won’t make it work. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zenia (Feb 8, 2015)

Here is mine. CS 2021 SE with tech 
Shows Not installed 










Sent from my SM-N976V using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Enabled fogs for use with flash to pass. Will update my mod doc with the proper coding and will submit for a OCA with OBD11. 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim K (Jan 31, 2001)

Deleted


----------



## mnoury (Aug 12, 2016)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Enabled fogs for use with flash to pass. Will update my mod doc with the proper coding and will submit for a OCA with OBD11.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice

Waiting for the code to try it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Coding has been added to my mod doc, located under Exterior Lights section and one click app request submitted. 









OBD11 Mods Atlas.docx


OBD11 Mods/Tweaks on 2019 VW Atlas SEL *All changes performed at your own risk! Start off with a full factory scan and save. Also map every adaptation channel for every module and save. MQB platform is the modern one and VW switched almost every controller over to adaptation channels. *Items w...




tinyurl.com





Plan to get a nighttime video this evening. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mnoury (Aug 12, 2016)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Coding has been added to my mod doc, located under Exterior Lights section and one click app request submitted.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot
Will give it a try tomorrow 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rph2004 (Jul 5, 2004)

@Reihenmotor5

You have a previous YT video posted where you show and describe the fogs as fading when the vehicle is placed in either park or drive. I can't find any coding for this in your Tig or Atlas mod doc? First question is - Is this event triggered by shifting from P to D or vise versa? 2nd Q - Will this work on a 18 Tig and if so can you share the coding? 






Sent from my SM-G970W using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

rph2004 said:


> @Reihenmotor5
> 
> You have a previous YT video posted where you show and describe the fogs as fading when the vehicle is placed in either park or drive. I can't find any coding for this in your Tig or Atlas mod doc? First question is - Is this event triggered by shifting from P to D or vise versa? 2nd Q - Will this work on a 18 Tig and if so can you share the coding?
> 
> ...


It’s in there, it’s labeled:

Fade out vs Instant Off for Cornering/Fog Lights when turning 

Fogs come on automatically in reverse as shown in the video and when you put it in P they fade off, if you go into Drive, they fade off. When fogs are off and you engage your turn signals, they come on and when the turn signal stops they fade off. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rph2004 (Jul 5, 2004)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> It’s in there, it’s labeled:
> 
> Fade out vs Instant Off for Cornering/Fog Lights when turning
> 
> ...


Thanks for the clarification. At one time I had fogs set as cornering lights and messed with the fade delay but ultimately I think I turned them off because I prefered to just have the built in headlight side light illuminate and not both. 
It was the reverse part in your video that confused me - I honestly can't remember if my fogs come on by default in reverse or if this has to be coded in although its not in either of your mod doc so I assume its by default? Will have to test when it get dark out. 

Sent from my SM-G970W using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Fogs on in reverse is default, unless your coding removed it inadvertently?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Nighttime view as promised. 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rph2004 (Jul 5, 2004)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Fogs on in reverse is default, unless your coding removed it inadvertently?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I don't have fogs in R, presumably because the integrated cornering light in the headlight illuminates in R instead?
Wondering if the fogs in reverse can be activated to work conjunction with the HL cornering light?

Sent from my SM-G970W using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

rph2004 said:


> I don't have fogs in R, presumably because the integrated cornering light in the headlight illuminates in R instead?
> Wondering if the fogs in reverse can be activated to work conjunction with the HL cornering light?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970W using Tapatalk


What model year do you have again?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rph2004 (Jul 5, 2004)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> What model year do you have again?


'18 Highline. 

I dug through all my previous changes and don't see anything that would have overwritten the default behaviour as you described. 

Sent from my SM-G970W using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

You have integrated cornering lights in your Atlas? Fogs in my 2019 act as cornering lights since there are no integrated cornering lights in MK1 Atlas that I’m aware of since they don’t come with AFS headlights like what was in my 2019 Tiguan. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rph2004 (Jul 5, 2004)

Ha! Apologies - I hijacked and derailed the conversation. I actually have a Tiguan. I usually take note of some of your posts if I see them as they are mostly somewhat related and you seem fairly knowledgeable, it's all I can do since abandoned us over in the Tig sub.  

Sent from my SM-G970W using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

No worries, my former 2019 SEL-P Tiguan R Line the fogs would come on while in reverse just like the Atlas. 









VCDS Mods 04092020.docx







tinyurl.com





Maybe look through the above to compare and contrast between my Tiguan and Atlas mods, since I used my Tiguan mod doc as a template and reference for what I’ve performed so far on the Atlas. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zenia (Feb 8, 2015)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Nighttime view as promised.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Unfortunately it's not working for 2021 CS. I think because we have a corner lights integrated in headlights assembly


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Yea didn’t expect it to work with the newer integrated all weather lights. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Fogs with flash-to-pass is up as a One Click App



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mike2018 (Sep 3, 2018)

Hi,

It happened multiple times that tailgate button gets accidentally pressed while I am away from car.

Is there an option in OBD11 to disable tailgate opening using FOB?


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Front view of fogs with flash-to-pass. 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

Short drop of window. Makes closing easier as it releases the pressure inside. 

Select Driver or passenger door module

Long coding

Byte 3 

Select Bit 1 (short drop active) 


It works for both front doors. Rear doors it doesn’t. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kushdaiin (Feb 24, 2012)

2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> Short drop of window. Makes closing easier as it releases the pressure inside.
> 
> Select Driver or passenger door module
> 
> ...


How does this feature work? Does it drop the window every time you open the door?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

Kushdaiin said:


> How does this feature work? Does it drop the window every time you open the door?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes it cracks it. This feature is basically for frameless windows (think convertibles). I just saw a YouTube video on it and tried it out. It actually is pretty neat as you don’t have to close the door as hard. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kushdaiin (Feb 24, 2012)

That’s pretty neat! Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Added Window Auto Drop to my mod doc after testing it out. Window drops slightly upon open the door, supposedly helps relieve pressure when opening and closing the door. The mod can only be applied to the driver and front passenger windows.

tinyurl.com/Atlas2019

Will put in a request to OBDEleven to add to their One Click App catalog. I put in a request to add VIM (Video in Motion) and it has been added, and when I checked some additional goodies have been added to the One Click App catalog if those here haven't checked in a while. The attached screenshot is multiple screenshots stitched together using the Tailor app, so if it's too small on your mobile device, you may need to open and then expand and scroll as needed.


----------



## Devs97 (Jul 8, 2015)

Debating getting OBDEleven. Wondering what kind of customization OBD unlocks/enables with the digital cockpit? TIA!


----------



## kocyk123 (Mar 23, 2021)

I changed the theme on my 19 SEL Premium and changed the color to white.


----------



## kocyk123 (Mar 23, 2021)

Hey folks. Question on the recently added app to the OBD11 for dynamic traffic sign recognition.

Does the error message only come up once when you start the car or randomly when driving?

Is there a way to disable this feature if I don't like the error message so it stops showing?

Wanted to check with ya before I pull the trigger on it


----------



## TyeGTI (Apr 6, 2007)

I have a 2022 Excline R line and the older white OBD11 Pro and I can't get any of apps to work. I can't change anything. 
Anyone else have the same issue 

Sent from my SM-T813 using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

kocyk123 said:


> Hey folks. Question on the recently added app to the OBD11 for dynamic traffic sign recognition.
> 
> Does the error message only come up once when you start the car or randomly when driving?
> 
> ...


Usually at start up/shortly after driving. You cannot disable the error message. Also the speed limit signs displayed will be Euro style and if you enable any speed warnings it will not match up since the Euro signs are coded as km/h. 

Another fact to be aware of is that currently the speed limit sign shows on the MIB when you enable NAV. Run this whether via the app or coding, the speed limit sign will no longer show up on the MIB. Backing the app or coding out does NOT bring that function back. 

It was cool to have on my 2019 Tiguan, but I got tired of the error notification on the AID and noticed that other issue about the speed limit signs. Personally I’d stay away if your vehicle does not have this feature from the factory. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kocyk123 (Mar 23, 2021)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Usually at start up/shortly after driving. You cannot disable the error message. Also the speed limit signs displayed will be Euro style and if you enable any speed warnings it will not match up since the Euro signs are coded as km/h.
> 
> Another fact to be aware of is that currently the speed limit sign shows on the MIB when you enable NAV. Run this whether via the app or coding, the speed limit sign will no longer show up on the MIB. Backing the app or coding out does NOT bring that function back.
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot for the clarification on the error message. I hate any popups so it will be a no go for me.

I read the other threads and already knew about the speed limit and km/h which wouldn't be an issue because I never use that feature.

I was mostly afraid of loosing the sign from MIB when backing up from the feature and the notification message. I will have to pass on it. Thank you again!


----------



## mnoury (Aug 12, 2016)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Usually at start up/shortly after driving. You cannot disable the error message. Also the speed limit signs displayed will be Euro style and if you enable any speed warnings it will not match up since the Euro signs are coded as km/h.
> 
> Another fact to be aware of is that currently the speed limit sign shows on the MIB when you enable NAV. Run this whether via the app or coding, the speed limit sign will no longer show up on the MIB. Backing the app or coding out does NOT bring that function back.
> 
> ...


I have enabled the road sign assist but getting an error “No road signs available.”









Any clue ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

This message can come up right after starting your vehicle. It does not impact its use/performance, because if you scan for errors there are none. It’s more a notification that at and after startup it has not seen a sign at the moment. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

TyeGTI said:


> I have a 2022 Excline R line and the older white OBD11 Pro and I can't get any of apps to work. I can't change anything.
> Anyone else have the same issue
> 
> Sent from my SM-T813 using Tapatalk


Since you have a 2022, have your hood open to put in service mode. This is a trickle down feature from Audi. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Currently working on the following mod:






Didn’t work when testing on the right side of the Atlas, but think I may have found the issue. Also updated my mod doc with the error I found that may have been the cause. When coded and verified I will also submit as a OCA for OBDELEVEN. 

Also hope to get around to some of the mods found on a Russian site a year or so ago that is referenced in my mod doc. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

So the coding for this mod in my mod doc that came from the Tiguan does not translate to the Atlas. So do not use until I figure out what channel this light is labeled as or unless someone knows:










Tried and again nothing, so I set the Dimmwert for the AB channels to 0 and this light went out which is no bueno











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

So that light falls under this channel:










Now need to figure out how to make it work. Tested by setting the Dimmwert AB to 0 and it turned off. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mnoury (Aug 12, 2016)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> This message can come up right after starting your vehicle. It does not impact its use/performance, because if you scan for errors there are none. It’s more a notification that at and after startup it has not seen a sign at the moment.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It does not see any signs at all


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

[mention]mnoury [/mention]I believe you have the same model year as me. Double check the coding just in case. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

